# Nouvel Imac ? Dois je attendre avant d'acheter ?



## Newimacvero (12 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 
Voilà, j'envisageais d'acheter un Imac 20 ces prochains jours ! Commande quasi passée sur l'AppleStore ! et voilà qu'un copain m'envoie le lien suivant : http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#iMac
J'avoue que je suis un peu dég ! 
Que me conseillez-vous ? Croyez-vous qu'il y aura des annonces lors de la prochaine conf de S. JObs ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Mai 2007)

Oui, l'iMac va bientôt être mis à jour. Mais on ne sait jamais quand. Il y a des suppositions, notamment une concernant une probable update lors de la WWDC, mais personne n'en est sûr. 

Si tu n'en as pas un besoin urgent, ça vaut peut-être le coup d'attendre un mois.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2007)

mince :S Moi qui ai achet&#233; mon iMac en novembre...


----------



## legascon (12 Mai 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> mince :S Moi qui ai acheté mon iMac en novembre...



Heu... tu l'as depuis sept mois. Ce n'est pas comme si tu l'avais acheté un mois avant le changement !


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2007)

Moi je viens d'acheter un imac.......

.....le mise à jour ne va surement pas apporté de changements majeur devant retarder un achat !!

Donc si la config actuelle te convient, fonce 
sinon attend 1, 2, 3 mois


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Mai 2007)

legascon a dit:


> Heu... tu l'as depuis sept mois. Ce n'est pas comme si tu l'avais achet&#233; un mois avant le changement !



Non, mais laisse tomber, il ne comprend rien &#224; rien...


----------



## Newimacvero (12 Mai 2007)

Pour vos réponses ! je crois effectivement que le plus sage est d'attendre 1 mois. Mais bon, c'est vrai que mon Ibook G3 (coquillage) commence à se faire vieux !
L'uptade concernera le design ?


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Mai 2007)

Newimacvero a dit:


> Pour vos réponses ! je crois effectivement que le plus sage est d'attendre 1 mois. Mais bon, c'est vrai que mon Ibook G3 (coquillage) commence à se faire vieux !
> L'uptade concernera le design ?




Ca, rien n'est moins sûr. Autant on peut penser qu'il y aura une upgrade matériel, autant niveau design, c'est le trou noir. On n'en sait rien. Cependant, on peut imaginer qu'un nouveau design va voir le jour pour les iMac, puisque le design n'a plus évolué (à quelques détails près) depuis fin 2004.


----------



## kenell (12 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ca, rien n'est moins sûr. Autant on peut penser qu'il y aura une upgrade matériel, autant niveau design, c'est le trou noir. On n'en sait rien. Cependant, on peut imaginer qu'un nouveau design va voir le jour pour les iMac, puisque le design n'a plus évolué (à quelques détails près) depuis fin 2004.



euhmm... il y a tout de même pas mal de rumeurs qui annoncent une perte en épaisseur du iMac, etc... il y a tout un topic la dessus... merci de consulter...

En tout cas, ce qui est sur, c'est que l'iMac se fait un peu vieux, et qu'il sera très probablement upgradé avant ou pendant la WWDC de juin.
Mais rien est sur, et les améliorations ne seront pas nécessairement majeurs, ça peut tout simplement être un gain en finesse et 1 gb de ram en plus pour le même prix...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non, mais laisse tomber, il ne comprend rien à rien...



Sympa, alors comment j'ai 17 de moyenne en 4ème ??
C'est simplement que je suis déçu comme n'importe qui peut l'être de voir mon ordinateur devenir obsolète


----------



## bompi (12 Mai 2007)

C'est la dure loi de l'informatique ...


----------



## lifenight (12 Mai 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Sympa, alors comment j'ai 17 de moyenne en 4ème ??
> C'est simplement que je suis déçu comme n'importe qui peut l'être de voir mon ordinateur devenir obsolète



Estime-toi heureux, sur PC c'est bien pire, ta configuration ne sera pas obsolète, surtout que léopard risque d'améliorer les perfs des mac intel et powerpc


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Mai 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Sympa, alors comment j'ai 17 de moyenne en 4ème ??
> C'est simplement que je suis déçu comme n'importe qui peut l'être de voir mon ordinateur devenir obsolète





Tu es ridicule de la ramener avec ta moyenne, OSEF. 

Tout ce que l'on voit, c'est que tu postes sans importance, des choses vides et qui ne font pas avancer le sujet. Ca, pas besoin d'avoir 17 de moyenne pour le comprendre.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu es ridicule de la ramener avec ta moyenne, OSEF.
> 
> Tout ce que l'on voit, c'est que tu postes sans importance, des choses vides et qui ne font pas avancer le sujet. Ca, pas besoin d'avoir 17 de moyenne pour le comprendre.



c'est sur que ça "Non, mais laisse tomber, il ne comprend rien à rien... " ça fait avancer le sujet  
et je ramène ma moyenne parce que je n'ai pas d'autres solutions pour montrer que je ne suis pas un boulet -__-
maintenant si tu ne penses pas comme moi, ne répond pas, ça ne fera pas avancer le sujet


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Estime-toi heureux, sur PC c'est bien pire, ta configuration ne sera pas obsolète, surtout que léopard risque d'améliorer les perfs des mac intel et powerpc



oui mais mon design si XD Mais bon j'attendrais une accumulation de nouveauté pour changer ^^ d'autant plus qu'avec la revente de mon ordinateur le nouveau est à bas prix ^^


----------



## noche84 (13 Mai 2007)

Bah on en a déjà parlé il y a quelques pages... L'iMac actuel est vraiment très bien pour peu d'avoir assez de RAM et il sera encore bon dans 5 ans je pense... un Mac a une obsolescence tardive 

Pour le nouveau design j'suis pas sur que la WWDC soit l'endroit idéal pour ça... Mais en Septembre pourquoi pas  ( Si mise à jour du design... Si il s'agit juste d'une MAJ processeur/RAM/CG, ça se fera dans le feutré )... Car je verrais bien une MAJ imminente du processeur Santa Rosa dans la/les semaines qui viennent... N'oublions pas que nous avons un processeur de portable dans nos pitites machines blanches de bureau


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mai 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Bah on en a déjà parlé il y a quelques pages... L'iMac actuel est vraiment très bien pour peu d'avoir assez de RAM et il sera encore bon dans 5 ans je pense... un Mac a une obsolescence tardive
> ...



Oui et non. 
Pour autant que tu ne changes pas le système, ton Mac tournera comme aujourd'hui dans 5 ans mais si tu veux y installer les softs qui existeront dans 5 ans, ce sera parfois (pas toujours) galère.

Je prends l'exemple de mon iMac G5 2,1 GHz, il tourne nickel avec tous les softs sauf un plus récent, Aperture, qui tourne pas contre très bien sur les iMac Intel.

Bref, on peut garder un Mac longtemps, mais si on aime utiliser les derniers softs (ce qui n'est pas une obligation) ils sont comme tous les ordinateurs rapidement "obsolète".

(Mon iBook G3 tourne toujours très bien et suffit pour surfer et relever des mails. )


----------



## legascon (13 Mai 2007)

Tu as entièrement raison. Toutefois le cas d'Aperture est lié au passage à une marque de proc différente. J'espère qu'Apple n'aura pas abandonné Intel dans 5 ans ! On va quand même pas se retaper encore une phase transitoire avec Rosetta et des softs non UB.


----------



## trevise (14 Mai 2007)

L'idéal si on le peut est d'attendre la sortie de Leopard, car là il y a une vraie nouveauté. Sinon, on achète toujours un ordos trop tôt ou trop tard, sauf si l'on sait être raisonnable et bien définir ses besoins.


----------



## lidocaine (16 Mai 2007)

faut attendre 1 mois?


----------



## flotow (16 Mai 2007)

lidocaine a dit:


> faut attendre 1 mois?



non


----------



## trevise (16 Mai 2007)

Leopard ne sera pas là dans un mois, mais à l'automne.

Donc à toi de voir en fonction de tes besoins.


----------



## Gatika (25 Mai 2007)

Je me permets de relancer le sujet car je suis en plein trouble de rabajo&#239;e aigue, m'extasiant de commander sous peu mon imac 24 j'ai des hauts le coeur &#224; l'id&#233;e de faire une b&#233;tise pour un mois mais &#224; contrario la patience n'a jamais et de loin &#233;t&#233; une vertu que j'ai fait mienne surtout que ca fait 4 ans que je me conditionne et 3 semaine de conditionnement intensif vu que j'ai enfin les moyens de me l'acheter (vendu ma voiture). 

Vous me dites si je dis des conneries mais sachant que le prix de l'imac n'a pas chang&#233; depuis belle lurette, dans le cas ou ils sortiraient une version am&#233;lior&#233;e prochainement. Ne serait il pas possible d'invoquer un droit &#224; une r&#233;duction sur un &#233;venutel achat d'accessoire ou tout autre chose qui pourrait faire avaler l'&#233;ventuelle pilule plus facilement `si j'ai achet&#233; mon imac peu avant ?

De plus, pouvez vous me renseigner du moment qu'il annonce une nouveaut&#233; combien de temps apr&#232;s l'annonce faut il attendre pour voir les nouveaux b&#233;b&#233;s disponbile dans l'apple store du coin ou via le web ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mai 2007)

Gatika a dit:


> Je me permets de relancer le sujet car je suis en plein trouble de rabajoïe aigue, m'extasiant de commander sous peu mon imac 24 j'ai des hauts le coeur à l'idée de faire une bétise pour un mois mais à contrario la patience n'a jamais et de loin été une vertu que j'ai fait mienne surtout que ca fait 4 ans que je me conditionne et 3 semaine de conditionnement intensif vu que j'ai enfin les moyens de me l'acheter (vendu ma voiture).
> 
> Vous me dites si je dis des conneries mais sachant que le prix de l'imac n'a pas changé depuis belle lurette, dans le cas ou ils sortiraient une version améliorée prochainement. Ne serait il pas possible d'invoquer un droit à une réduction sur un évenutel achat d'accessoire ou tout autre chose qui pourrait faire avaler l'éventuelle pilule plus facilement `si j'ai acheté mon imac peu avant ?
> 
> ...



Je ne crois pas que tu pourras réclamer un prix sur un accessoire. 
Si tu attends depuis 4 ans pour acheter un mac, tu peux bien attendre le 11 juin et ka keynote pour être sur qu'il ne sorte pas un nouveau iMac. 
L'actuelle est très bien, mais le suivant sera plus puissant, moins cher et/ou aura un nouveau design, bref attend le 11 au soir et si il n'y a pas de nouveauté, commande.


----------



## Gatika (25 Mai 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que tu pourras réclamer un prix sur un accessoire.
> Si tu attends depuis 4 ans pour acheter un mac, tu peux bien attendre le 11 juin et ka keynote pour être sur qu'il ne sorte pas un nouveau iMac.
> L'actuelle est très bien, mais le suivant sera plus puissant, moins cher et/ou aura un nouveau design, bref attend le 11 au soir et si il n'y a pas de nouveauté, commande.


 
Je crois que finalement cette décision est la plus sage oh misère pourquoi je suis pas en perfect timing finance + bon moment pour acheter  

si le 11 ils annoncent un nouvel imac je crains une autre frustration du style : 

Apple annonce la sortie d'un nouvel imac qui sera disponible en europe dès mi-septembre 2007 :mouais: 

C'est probable non ?

merci en tout cas pour ta réponse


----------



## Numberten (25 Mai 2007)

Gatika a dit:


> Je crois que finalement cette décision est la plus sage oh misère pourquoi je suis pas en perfect timing finance + bon moment pour acheter
> 
> si le 11 ils annoncent un nouvel imac je crains une autre frustration du style :
> 
> ...



S'ils annoncent l'upgrade des imacs, il sera disponible directement sur le site de vente, quelques jours après pour les apple store. L'attente c'est avant l'annonce ^^...
Attend le 11 juin! Petite projection dans le futur (vraiment a titre d'exemple): Annonce d'un nouvel imac le 11 juin, tu passe commande le jour même ou le lendemain, tu peux espéré l'avoir en main fin juin debut juillet (si bcp de commande, ce qui est probable avec une nouveauté).


----------



## legascon (25 Mai 2007)

Une petite nuance: il n'est pas toujours tr&#232;s avis&#233; d'acheter la premi&#232;re s&#233;rie d'une r&#233;vision majeure car elle pr&#233;sente parfois (mais pas toujours) un d&#233;faut de jeunesse (souvenez-vous des ventilos affol&#233;s et des coques jaunissantes des MacBook Rev. A).

Donc deux conseils:

- tout en tenant compte des annonces et des rumeurs, mais sans trop s'y attacher quand m&#234;me, mieux vaut acheter quand on en a besoin

- mieux vaut &#233;viter d'essuyer les pl&#226;tres des nouvelles versions de b&#233;canes. Le probl&#232;me c'est que rien ne dit que le nouvel imac aura un d&#233;faut de jeunesse. Ah la la c'est prise de t&#234;te tout cela !


----------



## divoli (25 Mai 2007)

legascon a dit:


> Une petite nuance: il n'est pas toujours tr&#232;s avis&#233; d'acheter la premi&#232;re s&#233;rie d'une r&#233;vision majeure car elle pr&#233;sente parfois (mais pas toujours) un d&#233;faut de jeunesse (souvenez-vous des ventilos affol&#233;s et des coques jaunissantes des MacBook Rev. A).
> 
> Donc deux conseils:
> 
> ...



Sauf que l&#224;, on risque de voir appara&#238;tre dans les prochains un renouvellement important voire complet de la gamme (et pas seulement des iMac). Accompagn&#233; pour couronner le tout, d'une toute nouvelle version de l'OS. Avec, je suppose, une &#233;volution technologique majeure.

Cela va faire beaucoup de pl&#226;tres &#224; essuyer.


----------



## Gatika (25 Mai 2007)

legascon a dit:


> Ah la la c'est prise de tête tout cela !


 

Je te le fais pas dire   !!!


----------



## Gatika (25 Mai 2007)

legascon a dit:


> Une petite nuance: il n'est pas toujours très avisé d'acheter la première série d'une révision majeure car elle présente parfois (mais pas toujours) un défaut de jeunesse (souvenez-vous des ventilos affolés et des coques jaunissantes des MacBook Rev. A).
> 
> Donc deux conseils:
> 
> ...


 
Ce ne l'est plus !!! :rateau: 

 Je revendique officiellement avoir passé commande d'un macpro via refurb y compris écran 23 pouces il y 1 heure et demie en achat de totale complulsivité que je revendique fierement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pour conclure dans la démesure je viens de terminer mon repas de fête de spécial occasion d'une bourguignonne à gogo pour fêter ca ou moi et mon collègue se sommes envoyés respectivement 900 gramme de viande beuf chacun.

Je suis un animal extrémement heureux de son choix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne cache pas ma joie  

Merci à vous tous aujourd'hui j'aime tout le monde !


----------



## yret (25 Mai 2007)

Ben ça alors ! :king: 

à 10h12 tu t'en remets à une sage décision attentiste et quelques heures plus tard, tu as commandé la gamme au-dessus (mais tout juste révisée... )


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mai 2007)

Belle commande    


Bon courage pour l'attente


----------



## sleb (25 Mai 2007)

Mazette ! ca c'est du craquage en beauté !  
et sinon pour en revenir au futur iMac, j'attends avec impatience sa sortie, j'espere que ce sera pour juin. A votre avis, ils vont remplacer la X1600 par quoi ?


----------



## zamal85 (25 Mai 2007)

n'y a t'il pas un risque de légère augmentation des prix sachant que l'on ne trouvera plus de 17 pouces mais des 20 et 24 qu'il y'aura au minimum du 2,16ghz, donc on tournera plus dans les 1500 euro que dans les 1000 euro actuel du 17 pouces non?

de plus y'a t'il des déstockages des versions 17 et 20 actuellement en vente prévu?


----------



## Macounette (26 Mai 2007)

trevise a dit:


> L'idéal si on le peut est d'attendre la sortie de Leopard, car là il y a une vraie nouveauté. Sinon, on achète toujours un ordos trop tôt ou trop tard, sauf si l'on sait être raisonnable et bien définir ses besoins.


C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai décidé d'attendre... j'allais m'acheter un iMac 24" maintenant en juin, et vu le report de Leopard, l'achat est repoussé à l'automne. 



divoli a dit:


> Sauf que là, on risque de voir apparaître dans les prochains un renouvellement important voire complet de la gamme (et pas seulement des iMac). Accompagné pour couronner le tout, d'une toute nouvelle version de l'OS. Avec, je suppose, une évolution technologique majeure.
> 
> Cela va faire beaucoup de plâtres à essuyer.


En effet, ça promet. _No risk, no fun_ 



zamal85 a dit:


> n'y a t'il pas un risque de légère augmentation des prix sachant que l'on ne trouvera plus de 17 pouces mais des 20 et 24 qu'il y'aura au minimum du 2,16ghz, donc on tournera plus dans les 1500 euro que dans les 1000 euro actuel du 17 pouces non?


Ben si ce que tu veux acheter c'est un 17 pouces, alors si j'étais toi je ne traînerais pas trop. 



zamal85 a dit:


> de plus y'a t'il des déstockages des versions 17 et 20 actuellement en vente prévu?


Les déstockages se font en dernière minute... donc peu de temps avant (ou juste après) la sortie du nouveau modèle. (enfin c'est mon humble avis...)


----------



## bazino (5 Juin 2007)

On ne devrait plus trop tarder à avoir du neuf...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

> n'y a t'il pas un risque de légère augmentation des prix sachant que l'on ne trouvera plus de 17 pouces mais des 20 et 24 qu'il y'aura au minimum du 2,16ghz, donc on tournera plus dans les 1500 euro que dans les 1000 euro actuel du 17 pouces non?



Pensez-vous que les nouveaux iMac ne soient accessible qu'à partir de 1500 euro ?


----------



## sleb (5 Juin 2007)

Blackarckangel a dit:


> Pensez-vous que les nouveaux iMac ne soient accessible qu'à partir de 1500 euro ?


 
Aucun risque  , depuis le tout premier iMac, on a toujours eu des "premiers prix" en dessus de la barre des 10 000 fr ou 1500 euros.

En tout cas, j'espere que l'iMac aura aussi droit au nVidia 8600 GT comme sur le macbook pro, ce serait cool...


----------



## *mac* (5 Juin 2007)

Vous avez quoi ? Ben Y a un nouveau Mac qui doit sortire... 
Ca fait 3 ans que je veux un mac... et enfain je suis presque et bin un nouveau sort... et en connaisant mon père il voudra attendre que le nouvau sorte ! 

Mais j'ai une solution, je lui dirais pas  
Voici le lien pour vous faire une idée ^^  Lien

C'est con je sais.


----------



## theveils.net (5 Juin 2007)

le design de l' Imac actuel est tr&#232;s reussi. Si le prochain pouvait adopter ce design :






J'acheterai tout de suite, mais bon je sais je reve, le design ne changera pas, comme le macbook pro aujourd'hui


----------



## *mac* (5 Juin 2007)

Ben pour tant il a changer... mais ça c'est pas sur... s'il sorte ^^


----------



## oohTONY (5 Juin 2007)

theveils.net a dit:


> le design de l' Imac actuel est très reussi. Si le prochain pouvait adopter ce design :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=156713  mai 2006 

-----------

Pour l'iMac alu : article de 2004 > http://www.fscklog.com/2004/06/die_cinema_disp.html
et un montage de moi :


----------



## theveils.net (5 Juin 2007)

ohlala oohTONY si Apple sortait un Imac pro (ou non pro d'ailleurs) avec le design que tu as imaginé, je craquerai c'est sure, même si son prix est élevé.

J'adore l'imac actuel mais quand je vois un cinema display se transformé en Imac, je suis encore plus conquis


----------



## oohTONY (5 Juin 2007)

theveils.net a dit:


> avec le design que tu as imaginé



C'est plutôt les designers de chez APPLE.... j'ai juste écrit iMac Pro sur un Cinema Display :rateau:


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Juin 2007)

Dans le post qui traite du même sujet "A quand un iMac Core 3 Duo", on parle également d'un iMac Alu brossé. Perso, je sais pas j'hésite, soit pour une refonte totale du design ou alors comme la photo précédente d'un iMac Alu comme ça, c'est vrai qu'il a la classe mais j'aime bien moi le blanc laqué sur l'iMac d'aujourd'hui c'est trop la classe et surtout c'est lumineux :love: :love:


Attendons Demain vers 17h :love: SI l'iMac est présenté


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Juin 2007)

Demain 19h


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Juin 2007)

+2heures &#224; attendre en moins de deux   les d&#233;ceptions commencent   


P.S : Que fait une pub pour DELL ici '-_-


----------



## zamal85 (12 Juin 2007)

bon rien a été présenté de ce côté là....quel date doit on désormais attendre pour voir un nouvel imac?
peut on se jetter sur le 20 pouces maintenant sans regret?


----------



## bazino (12 Juin 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> bon rien a été présenté de ce côté là....quel date doit on désormais attendre pour voir un nouvel imac?
> peut on se jetter sur le 20 pouces maintenant sans regret?


 
Les voyants restent au rouge sur Consomac, perso j'attend.


----------



## Macounette (12 Juin 2007)

J'h&#233;site... 
Entre un iMac actuel d&#233;j&#224; bien "r&#244;d&#233;", pr&#234;t pour Leopard... histoire de ne pas tout se prendre dans la tronche en m&#234;me temps... (nouvelle machine, nouvel OS) et la grosse nouveaut&#233; qui sortira ?... quand ?... AppleExpo peut-&#234;tre ?... 

Je ne sais pas !


----------



## Gatika (12 Juin 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> J'hésite...
> Entre un iMac actuel déjà bien "rôdé", prêt pour Leopard... histoire de ne pas tout se prendre dans la tronche en même temps... (nouvelle machine, nouvel OS) et la grosse nouveauté qui sortira ?... quand ?... AppleExpo peut-être ?...
> 
> Je ne sais pas !




Ceux qui attendaient aujourd'hui ne sont décidement toujours pas au bout de leur peine


----------



## Liyad (12 Juin 2007)

C'est clair...


----------



## zamal85 (12 Juin 2007)

on parle de la fin du mois....mais pour une simple mise à jour


----------



## Liyad (12 Juin 2007)

Je ne pense sinc&#232;rement pas qu'ils vont s'amuser &#224; mettre a jour un produit qui plais d&#233;j&#224; autant d'un point de vu esth&#233;tique. Se sera surement comme pour le MB et le MBP


----------



## Gatika (12 Juin 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Je ne pense sincèrement pas qu'ils vont s'amuser à mettre a jour un produit qui plais déjà autant d'un point de vu esthétique. Se sera surement comme pour le MB et le MBP



de toute manière tout la gamme actuelle est déjà magnifique, fiable, agréable et jouissive fais toi plaisir


----------



## noche84 (12 Juin 2007)

Oui malgré tout on ne va pas stagner avec ce design actuel... J'ai longtemps regretté le design tournesol qui était malheureusement trop cher à fabriquer => abandonné...

Quel domage... Celui-ci est pas mal mais il y a moyen de faire bcp mieux j'en suis sur... Et je fais confiance à Apple pour ça... Ca commence à dater pas mal en +...

Tout un temps, l'équipe d'Ive lançait de nouveaux design tous + beaux les uns que les autres... là ça fait un bail qu'ils ne font + rien de spécial... Seraient-ils a sec ?

Il est temps de montrer qu'Apple innove encore au niveau du design


----------



## Liyad (12 Juin 2007)

Bah moi le tournesol... je trouvais sa fun mais moche ... j'ai eu l'occasion d'en voir en allant chez un m&#233;decin et je trouve sa toujours aussi... moche, d&#233;sol&#233; :s


----------



## noche84 (13 Juin 2007)

bah c'est vrai qu'il aurait pu être plus élégant... ( fin élégant n'est pas le mot... Et le mot actuel ne se prête pas non plus à la discussion ) mais bon... disons que comparé à l'iMac tournesol, l'iMac modèle G5 est quand même plus classique... J'ai vu en 2000 un ordinateur HP où tout était dans l'écran et j'avais trouvé ça génial. Quand Apple a sorti son iMac "tout dans l'écran" en disant qu'ils étaient les premiers à y avoir pensé j'ai sursauté sur ma chaise car c'était faux... Et même si l'HP n'était pas comparable point de vue beauté du design, il n'empeche que c'était du déjà vu... 

Et ça l'est encore plus actuellement, beaucoup de sociétés s'en inspirent...


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Juin 2007)

L'iMac tournesol , je le trouve classe super design aussi ^^ , j'aime même ptet plus  le G4 que le G5 je ne sais pas à voir ^^. Mais le G5 a de la gueule ^^  :love:.

Il ne faut pas stagner, ce n'ets pas parce que les gens s'en contente qu'on ne doit pas changer. Moi je pense pour un changement du design, je pense pour un special Event fin juin début juillet. L'Apple Expo est trop....européen pour qu'on espère voir une sortie spécial de l'iMac.


On verra  snif


----------



## noche84 (14 Juin 2007)

Ah en son temps l'AppleExpo avait droit à de jolies annonces... Mais bon... Entre temps ça a bien changé ;-)

Au sinon je suis d'accord avec toi 

Point de vue dates par contre... Je ne sais pas... Les rumeurs sur cet iMac et sur le petit portable avaient l'air réelles, si ça n'est pas sorti à la WWDC, ça sortira surement un jour... ( Après tout, des rumeurs d'iPhones circulaient depuis des années  )


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Juin 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Ah en son temps l'AppleExpo avait droit à de jolies annonces... Mais bon... Entre temps ça a bien changé ;-)
> 
> Au sinon je suis d'accord avec toi
> 
> Point de vue dates par contre... Je ne sais pas... Les rumeurs sur cet iMac et sur le petit portable avaient l'air réelles, si ça n'est pas sorti à la WWDC, ça sortira surement un jour... *( Après tout, des rumeurs d'iPhones circulaient depuis des années  )*




Merci ça me réconforte :hein: :hein: :hein:  .....


----------



## Steve J. (18 Juin 2007)

Il semblerait que les nouveaux iMacs sortent entre mi-juillet et mi-aout, selon AppleInsider.

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...overhaul_tracking_for_mid_to_late_summer.html

J'ai attendu des mois pour switcher jusque mars 2007 en esperant Leopard... finalement c'est Octobre.. J'étais quasi décidé à acheter un iMac 24 prochainement en me disant :
-si j'attends un nouveau modèle, il ne ser pas fiable
-Leopard ne sera pas fiable non plus à sa sortie

Mais le fait de me dire que j'aurai pu l'acheter il y a plus de 8 mois m'énerve!Comme quoi faut pas trop attendre... les annonces nous font repousser notre achat... mais quand les dates ne sont pas respectées, ça met en rage!

Là du coup, je pense attendre Au moins le nouvel iMac, dans un mois et demi...

Mais niveau fiabilité, ça me fait peut aprèsavoir lu quelques témoignages de personnes qui ont "essuyé les plâtres"... vous en pensez quoi? (à part "arrete d'attendre et achète")

Commence par poster dans le bon forum  c'est une rumeur donc dans le forum rumeur...

ooops désolé, je suis excusé c'est mon 1er post...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Juin 2007)

Au moindre p&#233;pin avec ton futur iMac-qui-n'est-pas-encore-sorti, tu vas te remettre &#224; bouillir en criant &#224; tout bout de champ "Je le savais, j'aurai pas d&#251;e attendre le nouvel iMac et me contenter d'acheter ce qui &#224; fait ses preuves."

Autre point : Le monde des composants &#233;lectroniques est actuellement tel qu'il est impossible de r&#233;ussir son coups au premier mod&#232;le.
Enfin, il va falloir attendre les correctifs de Leopard. Si j'ai attendu 1 an pour passer &#224; Tiger, c'est bien parce que tout ce temps l&#224;, il y avais pleins de petits bugs par-ci par-&#224;... Ceci dit, le jour o&#249; j'y suis pass&#233;, je n'ai pas eu le moindre probl&#232;me  

Alors non, je ne vais pas te le dire, mais je vais le penser tr&#232;s fort, et tu vas l'entendre  

Pour autant, il faut bien qu'il y ait des personnes qui servent &#224; tester les nouveaux produits, afin de corriger les failles de ces m&#234;mes produits


----------



## Liyad (18 Juin 2007)

Apr&#233;s tout ce que les sites de rumeurs disaient &#224; propos d'un nouvel iMac pour la WWDC, l'un d'entre eux le certifiant, faut t'il encore les croires ?


----------



## Steve J. (18 Juin 2007)

tu l'as pensé trop fort je l'ai entendu! lol


J'ai une question : combien de temps en général, Apple attends pour faire une rev. B de son matériel?


----------



## Numberten (18 Juin 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Apr&#233;s tout ce que les sites de rumeurs disaient &#224; propos d'un nouvel iMac pour la WWDC, l'un d'entre eux le certifiant, faut t'il encore les croires ?



Les sites de rumeur ont fait leur preuve... pour ce qui s'agit de fausse info affim&#233;e... d'ailleurs il y a eu un tr&#232;s bon article sur macg&#233; sur la mani&#232;re de faire une vraie fausse ou fausse vraie rumeur bien comme il faut...:mouais:

(dsl je retrouve pas le lien)

EDIT: le voila !!! http://blog.macg.co/archives/2007/05/12/une-bonne-rumeur-mac-en-cinq-etapes/


----------



## lianis (19 Juin 2007)

L'info a été relayé par mac4ever... et quelqu'un a posté cette adresse :
http://www.renderosity.com/mod/gallery/full.php?member&image_id=1248178

Franchement quand ils en sortiront un de la sorte chez Apple, il y aura de l'acquéreur (dont moi ) !!!!
Mais d'ici à voir ce concept dès la mi-juillet... ce serait un rêve !!


----------



## noche84 (19 Juin 2007)

> J'ai une question : combien de temps en général, Apple attends pour faire une rev. B de son matériel?



Alors pour répondre à ta question... Sortie des iMac Intel le 6 Janvier 2006 et révision le 6 Septembre 2006... Rien depuis... 

En théorie c'est tous les 6-8 mois mais là ça commence à dater... www.consomac.fr pour plus d'informations...

Au sinon je parlais du moment pour switcher ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4304141&postcount=81

Voilà voilà  

( et pour info j'attends la sortie de Léopard révision ( 10.5.2 en fait... Le temps que les plus gros bugs soient corrigés ) pour m'acheter un nouveau macbook à la condition qu'ils aient été mis à jour )... Juste pour illustrer ma philosophie de switch


----------



## zamal85 (19 Juin 2007)

ils sont cruels......il y'a plein de mac sur le refurb......

je veux un 20 pouces
prix neuf actuel 1500 euro
prix refurb actuel 1300 euro
prix nouveau mac en aout?
peut on espérer une baisse des prix comme avec les mac book?


----------



## I-bouk (19 Juin 2007)

Rien ne nous dis que les futur iMac ne seront pas une simple évolution de l'actuel, meilleur Cg etc. sans vraiment changer la base, donc il peuvent sortir sur


----------



## outsooncool (19 Juin 2007)

Ca ne m'étonnerait pas que ce soit juste une amélioration de la config actuelle, ce qui parrait plus dans la logique des choses étant donné ce qu'il s est passé pour les MB  et MBP

Un nouveau modèle plutot fin 2007, début 2008

J'espère une petite baisse des prix pour une meilleure config


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Juin 2007)

Ce qui me fait toujours rire, c'est de voir le nombre de personne qui attendent que les versions soient "rodées" pour l'installer... Franchement, j'avais Jaguar sur mon iMac puis Panther et enfin Tiger et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème de bugs ou autre chose... et pourtant j'ai toujours acheté la nouvelle OS à sa sortie...  

A moins de bosser dans une banque ou autre entreprise qui est hyper sécurisée, je vois pas pourquoi il faudrait attendre d'avoir qqch qui parait plus fiable... enfin ce n'est que mon humble avis...


----------



## outsooncool (19 Juin 2007)

Peut etre par habitude avec windows, vista a présenté pas mal de bugs à sa sortie, on se dit que c est peut etre pareil pour mac

Personnellement, ce qui me fait attendre, c est uen meilleure config, pas l'OS​


----------



## oohTONY (19 Juin 2007)

Vivement Novembre ! Je me prends la première révision de l'iMac après que Leopard soit sortit !  

Il y a 3 sujets sur un prochain iMac... pourquoi ne pas les réunir ?


----------



## outsooncool (19 Juin 2007)

Oui ca serait sympa de tous les reunir


----------



## Liyad (19 Juin 2007)

Les sources ni la date de la rumeur ne sont pas les m&#234;mes, c'est surement pour sa que ils ne sont pas r&#233;unis.

Et si Steve Jobs a retarder Leopard, c'est peut etre pour, justement, coriger les bugs non ?


----------



## noche84 (19 Juin 2007)

Malheureusement, je rappellerai que lors de la sortie du PowerMac 1,8Ghz et de Tiger, il a fallu quelques mises à jours afin que le tout soit réglé...
Ou les rémanences sur les écrans des iMac...

Donc ma fois attendre une mise à jour est peut-être superflu mais en tout cas je préfère quand même attendre d'avoir les premiers avis... Un système peut fonctionner parfaitement sur une machine et moins sur une autre... Ca vaut le coup de vérifier avant d'acheter


----------



## guiguilap (20 Juin 2007)

J'esp&#232;re vraiment que cet iMac sortira bien cet &#233;t&#233; avec un nouveau design, parce que c'est asez p&#233;nible d'avoir les sous mais de ne pas pouvoir acheter


----------



## guiguilap (20 Juin 2007)

Selon les rumeurs, cet &#233;t&#233;... J'avoue que je pense que ca pourrait bien &#234;tre vrai !


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2007)

On n'a pas besoin de deux discussions concernant le futur iMac. D'o&#249; fusion.


----------



## HImac in touch (20 Juin 2007)

Caddie Rider a dit:


> Ce qui me fait toujours rire, c'est de voir le nombre de personne qui attendent que les versions soient "rodées" pour l'installer... Franchement, j'avais Jaguar sur mon iMac puis Panther et enfin Tiger et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème de bugs ou autre chose... et pourtant j'ai toujours acheté la nouvelle OS à sa sortie...
> 
> A moins de bosser dans une banque ou autre entreprise qui est hyper sécurisée, je vois pas pourquoi il faudrait attendre d'avoir qqch qui parait plus fiable... enfin ce n'est que mon humble avis...




Je suis tout à fait d'accord , surtout pour un OS, Steve Jobs fait un max pour corriger les bugs et après y'aura toujours la possibilité de télécharger les corrections, donc attendre les maj pour un OS je trouve cela un peu dommage. C'est mon avis ^^



noche84 a dit:


> Malheureusement, je rappellerai que lors de la sortie du PowerMac 1,8Ghz et de Tiger, il a fallu quelques mises à jours afin que le tout soit réglé...
> Ou les rémanences sur les écrans des iMac...
> 
> Donc ma fois attendre une mise à jour est peut-être superflu mais en tout cas je préfère quand même attendre d'avoir les premiers avis... Un système peut fonctionner parfaitement sur une machine et moins sur une autre... Ca vaut le coup de vérifier avant d'acheter



Pareil ce que j'ai dis plus haut


J'espère que le superbe iMac que j'ai vu ne sortira pas comme ça :s  car il est trop beau et je vais peut-être me prendre en occaz un iMac 20" ^^ :love: .


Personnellement je pense ( j'espère ) que l'iMac n'aura qu'une évolution du matériel comme le MBP mais pas trop proche non plus pour faire la différence entre pro et public.


----------



## patamac (22 Juin 2007)

Je profite de mon premier message pour te dire un phrase inutile mais tellement vraie.
Trop d'attente tue l'attente parole de futur switcher. Franchement prend le mod&#232;le qui vient d&#232;s que tu as l'argent les probl&#232;mes &#231;a peut arriver sur une rev.a comme une c alors fonce et je pense que tu seras pas d&#233;&#231;u.


----------



## HImac in touch (22 Juin 2007)

Merci ^^ , mais finalement j'en ai pas un besoin urgent donc j'attends :love: et donc j'espère qu'il va sortir comme la photo que j'ai vu ( comment ça je retourne ma chemise ?  )


Vite vite nouvel iMac sort :love:


Pour quelqu'un qui ne peut pas attendre ok, qu'il le prenne car c'est vraiment une très bonne machine, mais moi qui peut attendre, je vais attendre  

Mais mei quand même ^^


Et bien venue sur MacGé ^^


----------



## guiguilap (22 Juin 2007)

En plus avec la sortie de l'OS 10.4.10, ils ont découvert une référence d'un nouvel iMac :rateau:  Selon les sites de rumeurs, ils devraient sortir dans quelques semaines:love:


----------



## Gatika (28 Juin 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> En plus avec la sortie de l'OS 10.4.10, ils ont découvert une référence d'un nouvel iMac :rateau: Selon les sites de rumeurs, ils devraient sortir dans quelques semaines:love:


 
2 ans plus tard  

bon les mecs vous pensez qui va sortir le nouvel imac ?? je peux plus de mon commodore 64 20 ans que j'attends la dernière des dernières versions


----------



## HImac in touch (28 Juin 2007)

huhu  , bah il va sortir ce mois ci en Juillet j'y crois , je veux y croire allez go xD


----------



## guiguilap (28 Juin 2007)

Je crois qu'au final je vais m'acheter un macpro


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juin 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je crois qu'au final je vais m'acheter un macpro


 
Ce n'est vraiment plus le même modèle


----------



## Gatika (28 Juin 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je crois qu'au final je vais m'acheter un macpro


 

mdr !!   c'est ce que j'ai finis par faire


----------



## HImac in touch (28 Juin 2007)

Mais tu vas te tenir tranquille oui , assis toi et attends les nouveaux iMac non mais oh ...:mouais: :mouais:  :hein: :hein:


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2007)

Moi... j'attends.


----------



## Gatika (29 Juin 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Moi... j'attends.


 

j'ai vu sur macrumors, qu'en 2017 c'est sur il y aura un nouvel imac


----------



## HImac in touch (29 Juin 2007)

Eh oh tu vas arrêter mauvaise langue '-_- xD , si on préfère attendre le nouveau qui va sortir très bientôt c'est notre droit non ?? Bientôt ça va être de notre faute d'attendre, on est plus libre je vous dis :mouais:

Surtout que les nouveaux vont sortir donc je n'aimerais pas avoir une version déjà obsolète, c'est mon point de vue


----------



## Gatika (29 Juin 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Eh oh tu vas arrêter mauvaise langue '-_- xD , si on préfère attendre le nouveau qui va sortir très bientôt c'est notre droit non ?? Bientôt ça va être de notre faute d'attendre, on est plus libre je vous dis :mouais:
> 
> Surtout que les nouveaux vont sortir donc je n'aimerais pas avoir une version déjà obsolète, c'est mon point de vue


 
si en 2017 c'est sur qu'il y aura un nouvel imac c'est déjà une bonne nouvelle non ?  

Pis moi c'est gentil que je vous charie, j'étais tellement dans le doute à un moment donné que je vous comprends tout a fait  

ah ...   on me fait signe en régie que oui c'est confirmé et c'est officiel nouvel imac il y aura entre maintenant et plus tard c'est certain


----------



## apenspel (29 Juin 2007)

Gatika a dit:


> ah ...   on me fait signe en régie que oui c'est confirmé et c'est officiel nouvel imac il y aura entre maintenant et plus tard c'est certain


Tes sources ? Même pas certain que ça s'appelle pas autrement qu'iMac.


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Juin 2007)

Un changement de nom , nooooon t'es ouf pas à ce point là :rateau: :rateau:  , je dis pour Juillet ou Aout pas plus tard . Et comme ça pour Léopard y'a une MAJ du Mac Mini comme ça, on vise les switchers avec le Mini et Léopard tout simple ^^.


----------



## apenspel (30 Juin 2007)

Il doit changer de nom s'il n'est plus blanc.


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Juillet 2007)

l'iMac G3 était pas blanc et pourtant il s'appelle toujours iMac, ca ne tient pas la route


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juillet 2007)

Je parie que ca se fera fin de ce mois


----------



## apenspel (1 Juillet 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> l'iMac G3 était pas blanc et pourtant il s'appelle toujours iMac, ca ne tient pas la route


Ouais mais en alu, ça deviendrait un iMac Pro.


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juillet 2007)

Je verrais bien un iMac comme ça :

- écran télescopique (à la manière des G4),
- socle avec UC à l'intérieur de forme carrée, reprenant le look du MacMini (Apple décline beaucoup cette forme avec l'AppleTV, la borne Airport...)

-> look de l'écran similaire à celui de l'iPhone :
- écran totalement noir (et probablement brillant), y compris les marges de l'écran pour intégrer discrètement l'iSight à l'intérieur, et non pas en faisant un horrible trou au dessus comme sur les G5 et intel actuels
- bords arrondis, look chromé
- arrière en alu

Quant au multitouch... wait and see...


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2007)

Pour les G4, l'&#233;cran n'&#233;tait pas t&#233;l&#233;scopique : il &#233;tait mont&#233; sur un bras articul&#233;. Nuance.

Le probl&#232;me du support fa&#231;on Mini est que la surface de sustentation risque d'&#234;tre trop limit&#233;e, surtout si l'on tient compte du poids des &#233;crans (de 20" &#224; 24" : pour le G4 c'&#233;tait 15" et 17" il me semble). Si on ajoute le t&#233;l&#233;scopique &#224; l'articulation, pour le coup, le support devra ressembler &#224; une _pizza box_ (genre SPARCStation 20  ).

Pour autant, le Tournesol reste mon Mac de bureau pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;.


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juillet 2007)

Il y a aussi des iMac G4 20" bompi


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Juillet 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Ouais mais en alu, &#231;a deviendrait un iMac Pro.




Pourquoi un Mac public deviendrait un Mac pour professionnel :rateau: :rateau: :mouais: 



fredintosh a dit:


> Je verrais bien un iMac comme &#231;a :
> 
> - &#233;cran t&#233;lescopique (&#224; la mani&#232;re des G4),
> - socle avec UC &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de forme carr&#233;e, reprenant le look du MacMini (Apple d&#233;cline beaucoup cette forme avec l'AppleTV, la borne Airport...)
> ...



Pas mal ^^, le fait qu'il soit tout noir ...pourquoi pas mais le blanc laqu&#233; quel plaisir  

Ouais fin du mois tout le monde bronze est content donc on d&#233;pense


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juillet 2007)

A ton evis, ce sera comme les rumeurs, entre mi juillet et mi aout ou pas ?


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Pour les G4, l'écran n'était pas téléscopique : il était monté sur un bras articulé. Nuance.
> 
> Le problème du support façon Mini est que la surface de sustentation risque d'être trop limitée, surtout si l'on tient compte du poids des écrans (de 20" à 24" : pour le G4 c'était 15" et 17" il me semble). Si on ajoute le téléscopique à l'articulation, pour le coup, le support devra ressembler à une _pizza box_ (genre SPARCStation 20  ).


Oui,  pardon, télescopique n'est pas le bon terme, en fait je pensais comme tu le dis au "bras articulé".
Et le manque de surface du support peut être compensé... en lestant le support !  
Mais bon, c'est sûr que ça risque aussi d'être mal accepté d'avoir un iMac qui pèse 20 kilos.


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juillet 2007)

G&#233;n&#233;ralement le poids compte tellement qu'on d&#233;leste plut&#244;t les ordinateurs


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Juillet 2007)

Moi je dis au pire avant le 22 aout , pourquoi le 22 aout ? Euh parce que ca fait 3 semaines après Aout


----------



## MaCinTof (1 Juillet 2007)

le plus tot possible ... apres, faut espérer qu'il n'yaura pas de plâtres à essuyer, sinon ceux qui ont attendu vont encore râler sur les forums et se mordre les doigts d'avoir attendu


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Juillet 2007)

Mais non mais ils testent leurs machines quand même Apple faut arrêter avec les platres xD , certes y'a toujours des beugs comme d'habitude, mais faut arrêter de dire que les Rev A déconnent .... '-_-  :hein: :hein:


----------



## MaCinTof (1 Juillet 2007)

ca peut arriver  je ne citerai pas les exemples mais je pense qu'on est jamais a l'abri d'un bug pouvant etre très très gênant.


----------



## noche84 (2 Juillet 2007)

Pour la 100eme fois ( bon ptetr pas mais 4eme fois disons lol ) je citerai l'exemple du powermac 1,8Ghz qui beuggait avec Mac OSX
...

Mais il est vrai que Rev A ne veut pas dire quand chose... Avec mon iMac 20" core 2 duo 2,16Ghz, j'ai pas mal de problèmes depuis la mise à jour 10.4.10 ( Safari par exemple... ) Donc pensez bien que ni mon iMac ni la version de Tiger est neuve... Et pourtant ça foire.

( Voilà pourquoi je garde toujours mon ibook G4 1,33Ghz... increvable et implantable  )


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Juillet 2007)

C'est pas la même config non plus


----------



## guiguilap (2 Juillet 2007)

Vivement la mise &#224; jour    Trop trop h&#226;te


----------



## Bjeko (2 Juillet 2007)

Au feeling, comme ça, je pense que ça ne devrait plus trop tarder : j' ai l' impression que l' Iphone a un peu gelé les calendriers et que maintenant qu' il est sorti la route est libre pour les ordis...

En tout cas c' est ce que j' espère pour :

a/ me jeter sur le nouveau bijou (la encore je joue les Mme Irma mais je sens qu' il sera aussi excellent, design et novateur que ses ancetres de la gamme IMac en leur temps)

ou

b/ profiter des prix de remises sur les ventes de stocks d' Imac actuels (qui ne sera sans doute surclassé que par son petit frère au titre de plus bel ordi du marché   )


----------



## guiguilap (2 Juillet 2007)

Moi pareil  Je sens quelque chose


----------



## Bjeko (2 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi pareil  Je sens quelque chose



Hèhé, on est des sensitifs  : c' est peut-etre une caractéristique particulière de la race des "tete-de-pomme-verte" ??? :rateau:


----------



## PawBroon (2 Juillet 2007)

Je plussoie.
En fait, je suis à ce point d'accord que j'ai remis mon achat après la sortie de l'iPhone en conséquence.
D'un point de vue marketing il est évident que le lancement d'un tel produit pour Apple ne pouvait pas se permettre d'être phagocyté par une nouvelle gamme d'iMac.

Maintenant que le téléphone est sortie et dès que les 98686546787 clients hors activation auront réveillés AT&T, Apple pourra se concentrer sur leur gamme des ordinateurs.


----------



## guiguilap (2 Juillet 2007)

Oui, a mon avis ils ont d&#233;j&#224; fini de d&#233;velopper le iMac, et la production tardera pas a commencer pour une sortir d&#233;but aout


----------



## MaCinTof (2 Juillet 2007)

s'il sort, les stocks d'iMacs actuels seront dispos sur le REFURB ? Comment savoir sur le REFURB s'il s'agit d'occaz ou bien d'anciens qui sortent du stock, mais neufs?


----------



## guiguilap (2 Juillet 2007)

On ne peut pas le savoir, mais il y aura de fortes chances &#224; mon avis...


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Juillet 2007)

Très bonne analyse mon cher Jean Pierre, y'en a la dedans dans ta pomme verte  .

Je pense aussi à un special event dans 3 semaines un Mardi évidemment  . Et comme ça hop on peut les commander dès son annonce ou tout début Aout comme lorsque les iBook avaient été mis à jour  y'a 2 ans ^^.


----------



## guiguilap (2 Juillet 2007)

Ce topic me fait r&#234;ver :love: :love: :love:


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2007)

Tant mieux pour toi ...


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Juillet 2007)

Bientôt il nous dira que c'est encore mieux qu'un site porno   . Allez courage

Juste à propos du MacBook qui pourrait changer de visage et sortir en Octobre, j'espère que ca se fera après notre iMac car y'en a marre d'attendre T__T. Mais si Refonte du MB y'a alors auront ils eu assez de temps pour refaire un design de l'iMac ? Alors penchons peut--être pour une maj toute simple avec fonte des prix de 100  chacun


----------



## mon_grain_de_sel (3 Juillet 2007)

17 Juillet Je me demande encore si ce 17 Juillet dans la section iCal de Léopard  a une quelconque signification...?


----------



## noche84 (3 Juillet 2007)

> 17 Juillet Je me demande encore si ce 17 Juillet dans la section iCal de Léopard  a une quelconque signification...?



Mais ça fait des années que nous avons droit au 17 en tant qu'icone d'iCal... Sauf une fois qu'il est lancé...

La signification du 17 Juillet ? En fait il apparaitrait qu'iCal ait été présenté le 17 Juillet 2002 lors d'une macWorld à NewYork... Rien de plus compliqué
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2002/jul/17ical.html

Mais pour ceux que ça perturbe, voici de quoi les appaiser : http://www.macosx86.net/WebObjects/MacOSX86FO.woa/wa/page?p1=news&item=4096


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Juillet 2007)

Loool j'avoue que &#231;a ne m'avait pas plus choqu&#233; que &#231;a mais bon dans 14 jours c'est le 17  

Mais sympa le freeware  , je me le prend ^^, mais j'ai fait en plus le ptit copier coller pour avoir la date tout en haut &#224; droite ^^


EDIT : AH NOOOOOON je proteste ,c'est quoi  cette ic&#244;ne y'a m&#234;me pas le mois d'&#233;crit T__T, &#231;a gache tout , il faut ouvrir Ical pour voir le mot , pourquoi T__T ?


----------



## mon_grain_de_sel (3 Juillet 2007)

Merci Noche84 pour l'info historique et le lien du freeware   Dommage effectivement que le mois n'apparaisse pas par contre... 

Exit le iPhone, nouveau iMac montre-toi!


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2007)

C'est quoi cette histoire de MacBook ?


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Juillet 2007)

C'est des rumeurs qui disent que Apple serait en train de cr&#233;er un MacBook plus fin et avec un track pad r&#233;volutionnaire. Mais si ils travaillent sur un MacBook est ce que l'iMac est pr&#234;t ? Est-ce qu'ils l'ont oubli&#233; ? :rose: :rose: 

Hello Essaion


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2007)

A mon avis, il est pr&#234;t, et ils attendent fin juillet pour le sortir


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Juillet 2007)

Ouais c'est sur  :love: ils vont attendre le 17 Juillet , pour nous pr&#233;senter un iMac iCal Edition


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2007)

Non, mais a mon avis , il va sortir fin juillet


----------



## noche84 (3 Juillet 2007)

Lol... enfin, il faut noter que j'ai souvent tendance à me dire que pendant les vacances il n'y a pas grand chose ( je ne sais pas vous )... Et pourtant mon iBook 1,33ghz avait été mis à jour pendant les grandes vacances... Donc il ne faut pas perdre espoir...

Si ces rumeurs sur un macbook sont vraies alors ont pourrait imaginer un petit dispositif externe à l'imac qui n'aurait pas de touchscreen ( car il faut bien avouer que c'est peu pratique dans sa disposition actuelle... )

ça ne serait pas mal un touchpad externe tactile multitouch couplé à l'iMac à la place d'une souris...


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2007)

Mouais....


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Juillet 2007)

Ouais :love: :love: :love: , un genre de tablette graphique pour main ^^, mais largement plus poussé que le tranck pad des portables :rateau:


----------



## Bjeko (3 Juillet 2007)

Ouaip puisqu' on est plus dans le domaine du reve que de la rumeur...

ça serait effectivement un grand coup si Apple, aprés avoir présenté Léopard et sorti l' IPhone, débarquait en octobre avec l' accouplement des 2 : le Léopard piloté par une souris révolutionaire à base de touch-screen :rateau:  :love: :love: 

PS : on est p-e en train de se faire du mal la ?


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2007)

NAN ! PAS EN OCTOBRE ! En juillet


----------



## Bjeko (3 Juillet 2007)

Ah mais je ne parlais pas de l' IMac mais de l' &#233;ventuelle "supersouris", qui selon mes suppositions phantasmagoriques ne pourrait pas sortir avant qu' un OS lui soit d&#233;di&#233; (cf L&#233;opard)

Pour l' IMac j' esp&#232;re une sortie plus proche, avec pourquoi pas un look &#233;tudi&#233; pour coller avec la "sourIphone" si elle devait exister un jour  > la boucle serait boucl&#233;e.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2007)

Oui, ce serait bien


----------



## noche84 (3 Juillet 2007)

Oui enfin... Depuis quand n'y a-t-il plus d'élucubrations phantasmagoriques d'esprits désolés sur le forum rumeur de MacGé 

Quoi qu'il en soit ça n'est peut-être pas si improbable... Si Apple ne le fait pas, un autre s'en chargera


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2007)

Tout &#224; Fait


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Juillet 2007)

J'en connais un qui est tellement d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; qu'il arr&#234;te pas de poster  

S'il vous pla&#238;t d&#233;p&#234;chez vous de sortir l'iMac Mr Jobs que guiguilap nous p&#232;te pas un plomb avant 


Ouais allez fin Juillet


----------



## ddrmanxbxfr (4 Juillet 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> J'en connais un qui est tellement désespéré qu'il arrête pas de poster
> 
> S'il vous plaît dépêchez vous de sortir l'iMac Mr Jobs que guiguilap nous pète pas un plomb avant
> 
> ...



Je croit bien qu'ils vont vous les garder pour la rentree.. !!

Tu voit sa ferait une super promo comme sa... ou en meme temps que leopard


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

Tu sais, les rumeurs sont pas toujours stupides 

La preuve, le iBook avait bien &#233;t&#233; mis a jour fin Juillet


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2007)

Parfois, les commentaires et &#233;lucubrations autour, le sont ...


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

Ca, je n'en doute pas bompi


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Juillet 2007)

Surtout qu'on dit souvent Bompi bon oeil


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Juillet 2007)

Ouah ma blague a jeté un froid ou quoi  

Plus que 21 Jours avant... le 27 Juillet , qui se trouve un jour après le 26 et un jour avant le 28  ...


----------



## guiguilap (6 Juillet 2007)

Moi, j'attends plus la mise &#224; jour, j'ach&#232;te un MacBook pro 17"


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Juillet 2007)

c'est plus du tout le même  tarif '-_-


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

en plus il h&#233;site avec un MacPro, bon c'est moins cher mais le luxe lol


----------



## noche84 (7 Juillet 2007)

> Surtout qu'on dit souvent Bompi bon oeil



Ta blague était excellente ;-) 

Mais bon... J'avais rien à ajouter donc j'ai rien écrit lorsque je l'ai lue 

à la limite une ajoute : Bompi et bon oeil... mais vu que personne n'a le pseudo bonoeil


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2007)

Disons que celle-l&#224;, on me l'a d&#233;j&#224; faite quelques fois 

Que cela ne vous emp&#234;che pas de rester dans les rails, hein ?
En fait, s'il n'y a rien &#224; en dire, du sujet, autant ne rien poster, non ?


----------



## Steve J. (7 Juillet 2007)

Nouvelle rumeur sur ThinkSecret, et reprise par la plupart des autre sites : arrivée des iMacs "alu" en août !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2007)

Comme d&#233;j&#224; dit, &#231;a casserait la logique pro = alu, plastique = public


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2007)

Et alors? Je ne trouve pas le protocole officiel auquel Apple serait tenu et qui dit que le concept de la gamme Apple doit rester en l'&#233;tat jusqu'&#224; la nuit des temps? :/

&#199;a donnera en tout cas du grain &#224; moudre pour un certain temps, si ce changement a bel et bien lieu.


----------



## Macounette (8 Juillet 2007)

Idem... wait and see. En tout cas, je suis curieuse de voir ce qu'Apple va nous proposer (s'ils changent le look du iMac)


----------



## guiguilap (8 Juillet 2007)

Tout &#224; fait d'accord avec WebOlivier   Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Steve J. (8 Juillet 2007)

Moi j'imagine bien la gamme en blanc, avec un mod&#232;le un peu plus haut de gamme, soit en alu, soit en noir, comme pour les Macbook...non?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

peut-&#234;tre mais l'&#233;volution pro de l'imac, n'&#233;tait-elle pas le macpro ???


----------



## Steve J. (8 Juillet 2007)

Pour moi le mac pro n'est pas une &#233;volution de l'imac...ce n'est pas du tout la m&#234;me machine.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

oui bien s&#251;r mais pour moi au dessus du macbook tu as le macbookpro et au dessus de l'imac tu as le macpro


----------



## noche84 (8 Juillet 2007)

Moui sauf que l'iMac est un ordi "tout intégré"... Le MacPro est une tour...

C'est l'évolution par la puissance mais il manque un iMacPro c'est à dire tout en un... Notez quand même que point de vue dégagement de chaleur, il faudrait de fameux ingénieurs pour limiter les dégats


----------



## Steve J. (8 Juillet 2007)

moi je prefererais une tour moins puissante que le mac pro (et moins cher)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

oui sauf que :
le macbookpro est &#224; peu pr&#232;s au m&#234;me prix que le macpro. Et l'int&#233;r&#234;t que trouve certaines personnes &#224; prendre quand m&#234;me le MBP c'est sa portabilit&#233;. Alors pourquoi quelqu'un prendrait-t-il le imacpro alors qu'il peut avoir un macpro pour quasiment le m&#234;me prix ?


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Juillet 2007)

Ouais pas mal l'idée d'un iMac blanc pour le début de gamme et un allu pour le haut de gamme .

Je pense aussi à une descente de 100 (car si y'a plus de 17") les prix minimals seraient déjà important pour de l'entrée de gamme.


Je pense à la date proche du 17 Aout je crois que c'est le jour où mon ancien iBook a été maj avant d'être MacBookisé


----------



## noche84 (9 Juillet 2007)

> Le macbookpro est à peu près au même prix que le macpro. Et l'intérêt que trouve certaines personnes à prendre quand même le MBP c'est sa portabilité. Alors pourquoi quelqu'un prendrait-t-il le imacpro alors qu'il peut avoir un macpro pour quasiment le même prix ?



Etant donné que le MBP n'existe pas en 13" il de moins portatif... L'intérêt est plutot la puissance et le design...

Pour ce qui est de l'intérêt d'un imacpro comparé au macpro est qu'il aurait déjà l'écran intégré... Principe de l'imac...


Mais cette parenthèse étant fermée, je pense malgré tout que tous les imacs seront revu ensemble et de manière cohérente sans nouveau modèle intermédiaire... Pas d'iMacPro donc


----------



## noche84 (9 Juillet 2007)

> Je pense à la date proche du 17 Aout je crois que c'est le jour où mon ancien iBook a été maj avant d'être MacBookisé



Non c'était au moins de Juillet, je pensais au 17 Juillet mais j'ai vu cette news sur PCimpact datant du 27/7/05 : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/Evolution_des_gammes_iBook_et_Mac_Mini_chez_Apple.htm


----------



## Bjeko (9 Juillet 2007)

Allez j' y crois à cette rumeur du mois d' aout, ça ferait un calendrier cohérent : juillet étant le mois de l' Iphone, l' Imac me semble le produit Apple le plus destiné à etre upgradé/renouvelé le mois suivant...

Quand à savoir s' il sera en alu, en plastique ou en bois...  Je penche quand meme pour l' alu : si l' Imac est destiné à devenir de plus en plus grand, un matériau léger serait une bonne solution pour qu' il ne faille pas appeler un déménageur quand on veut le déplacer (un des avantages du tout intégré étant de pouvoir etre déplacé occasionellement de façon pratique).

ps : Steve viens de me dire que ça sera pour le 18 aout, comme ça vous savez quoi m' offrir pour mon anniversaire


----------



## vir03 (9 Juillet 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> ...
> Quand à savoir s' il sera en alu, en plastique ou en bois...  Je penche quand meme pour l' alu : si l' Imac est destiné à devenir de plus en plus grand, un matériau léger serait une bonne solution pour qu' il ne faille pas appeler un déménageur quand on veut le déplacer (un des avantages du tout intégré étant de pouvoir etre déplacé occasionellement de façon pratique)...


C'est vrai que l'alu, ca fait plus "classe", plus solide, mais ce n'est pas plus leger et plus resistant que le plastique (ou que les materiaux composites, voir nouvel avion boeing). Par contre, je pense que techniquement ca protège mieux du rayonnement.


----------



## guiguilap (9 Juillet 2007)

C'est plus r&#233;sistant que le plastique Apple... !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Suis-je vraiment le seul &#224; trouver &#231;a moche l'Alu ??? Je n'ai pas achet&#233; le nouveau nano &#224; cause &#231;a... Je garde mon nano blanc =)


----------



## guiguilap (9 Juillet 2007)

Oui, tu dois &#234;tre le seul


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Juillet 2007)

Perso , je préfère aussi le plastique blanc laqué à l'alu donc non tu n'es pas le seul   ouaiis 


Mais bon si il est beau pourquoi pas ^^


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Moi si c'est de l'alu il faudra que d'autres nouveaut&#233;s que le design l'accompagne pour que je change 
En m&#234;me temps si c'est un truc hyper design, &#231;a pourrait me tenter 

Mais tout le monde dit que le design de l'iMac est vieux alors que celui des macbook pour moi c'est le m&#234;me depuis l'iBook G4 -__-


----------



## guiguilap (9 Juillet 2007)

Ca a carr&#233;ment chang&#233; :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

non, ils sont juste pass&#233; &#224; un &#233;cran 16/9


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Juillet 2007)

Y'a aussi les touches minitel qui ont été mis sur le Macbook


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> non, ils sont juste pass&#233; &#224; un &#233;cran 16/9



Faux.

Le clavier est compl&#232;tement diff&#233;rent, il y a une MagSafe, une iSight, une fermeture magn&#233;tique, le topcase est dans une autre mati&#232;re, le MacBook est plus large mais plus fin...
Evidemment, il y a une filiation entre les deux, mais de l&#224; &#224; dire que ce n'est que l'&#233;cran qui a chang&#233;...  

Pour en revenir au sujet  , l'alu peut &#234;tre tr&#232;s moche ou tr&#232;s beau, cela d&#233;pend de sa surface globale autour de l'&#233;cran.
Sur le design actuel des iMac, l'alu serait sans doute horrible, car donnerait un aspect trop massif.
En revanche, si la bande en bas de l'&#233;cran disparaissait et si les contours de l'&#233;cran &#233;taient suffisamment fins, l&#224;, l'alu serait justifi&#233;.
D'ailleurs, il n'y a qu'&#224; voir les moniteurs Apple, qui sont en alu, et &#231;a leur va tr&#232;s bien.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Le clavier est complètement différent, il y a une MagSafe, une iSight, une fermeture magnétique, le topcase est dans une autre matière, le MacBook est plus large mais plus fin...



Oui c'est vrai mais le design est complètement les mêmes... quand tu le regardes en gros les seules différences que tu vois sont le clavier et l'écran...


----------



## guiguilap (9 Juillet 2007)

Nan, la couleur aussi... Plus de gris momoche


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

de gris ???


----------



## guiguilap (10 Juillet 2007)

Oui, la partie centrale est grise ...


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Juillet 2007)

Un nouveau clavier pour l'iMac en plus O_O ... sympa les rumeurs  , j'adh&#232;re totale


----------



## guiguilap (10 Juillet 2007)

Je comprends pas l&#224;  ?

Ca c'est pas gris peut etre ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

ah oui, mais &#231;a ce sont des d&#233;tails, ce n'est pas comme si ils avaient fait un nouveau design pour le macbook...


----------



## noche84 (10 Juillet 2007)

Mais dites-moi mes illustres amis, ne nous éloignerions nous pas du sujet initial ?

Au sinon qu'aurait-on voulu de + comme changement de design ? Parce que si le macbook ressemble a l'ibook alors un coup de peinture blanche ( ou noire ) sur le macbookpro et on a un clavier + un écran => un macbook ( c'est ironique hein ;-) )

Certes ce sont des détails mais une fois tous comptabilisés on voit nettement lequel est l'ibook et lequel est le macbook => changement de design


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2007)

&#199;a, c'est s&#251;r que la question de l'&#233;loignement du sujet est la seule sur laquelle ce fil progresse ...


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Juillet 2007)

Les blagues aussi avancent  .


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Juillet 2007)

Et on continue avec les rumeurs , un autre cabinet d'analystes prédisent l'iMac cette été.

Avec pourquoi pas un écran 30 "   , après si le 24" est au prix du 20 " actuel , j'achète


----------



## bompi (13 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; je trouve que les actuels sont trop imposants ... Un 30", faut avoir le bureau pour !


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Déjà je trouve que les actuels sont trop imposants ... Un 30", faut avoir le bureau pour !



C'est l'occasion de changer de sens.......

La longueur devient largeur...
La largeur devient longueur....

Ca fait un peu pdg mais on s'y fait


----------



## robdumchap (13 Juillet 2007)

http://www.svmmac.fr/news/3950/un_nouvel_imac


----------



## guiguilap (13 Juillet 2007)

C'est ce qu'on dit depuis longtemps , mais c'est bien que SVM v&#233;hicule cette rumeur, ca affirme qu'elle est fond&#233;e


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Juillet 2007)

ouais bah au bout d'un moment il faut bien que ca soit véritable


----------



## pim (14 Juillet 2007)

Avec cette histoire de sites qui reprennent des rumeurs d'autres sites, on va se retrouver comme dans la situation de la blague de l'homme blanc qui coupe du bois en demandant &#224; l'indien si l'hiver va &#234;tre froid...


----------



## bompi (14 Juillet 2007)

On y est d&#233;j&#224;, et depuis longtemps ...


----------



## guiguilap (14 Juillet 2007)

Moi au moins j'ai trouv&#233; le compromis, un MacPro


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Juillet 2007)

Un compromis de quoi xD , le MacPro n'est pas un tout en un et il n'est pas portable '-_-. Certes il est puissant, mais trop cher pour un usage non pro


----------



## guiguilap (14 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;pend pour qui il est trop cher !


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Juillet 2007)

Bon bah alors je vois pas où est le problème si t'as tellement d'argent pourquoi t'as pas acheté un iMac maintenant , et acheté le nouvel iMac après , et le MacPro en mêm temps :mouais:


----------



## guiguilap (14 Juillet 2007)

Non, mais il n'est pas trop cher car j'avais &#233;conomis&#233; pour un iMac + la vente du MacBook = MacPro 

(et puis je crois pas que ca te regarde vraiment en fait)...

FIN DU HS


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Juillet 2007)

Pas la peine de monter sur tes grands chevaux mini boy , peace


----------



## snowtiger (15 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Faut-il considérer que les prix actuels des MacBook sont un argument pour acheter un système qui est encore sous Tiger alors que la nouvelle version est prévue pour octobre ?

Autrement dit, les prix vont-ils augmenter quand les portables seront vendus avec Leopard ?

Thanks


----------



## snowtiger (15 Juillet 2007)

-------------


----------



## guiguilap (15 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

D&#233;j&#224;, ce serait bien que  tu cr&#233;es ton post dans la rubrique "Conseils d'achats" 

Et mon avis : Il n'augmentra absolument pas...


----------



## snowtiger (15 Juillet 2007)

merci


----------



## HImac in touch (15 Juillet 2007)

J'ai cru qu'on était dans un topic sur l'iMac j'ai du me tromper


----------



## HImac in touch (16 Juillet 2007)

Allez on est &#224; la veille du 17 Juillet le Mardi de la sortie de l'iMac comme je l'ai pr&#233;vu , les apple store sont pret ?


----------



## guiguilap (16 Juillet 2007)

Ca co&#239;nciderait bien, demain on est mardi


----------



## pim (16 Juillet 2007)

Il para&#238;t qu'&#224; partir du 22 juillet, Intel baisse les prix de ses processeurs, avec apparition simultan&#233;e des Core 2 Quad.

Pour faire dans l'optimisme : comme le mardi 17 juillet n'est pas trop loin du 22 juillet, Apple va mettre le Core 2 Duo d&#233;sormais moins cher dans le Mac mini, et les touts r&#233;cents Core 2 Quad (qui doivent &#234;tre peu ou prou au m&#234;me prix que le Core 2 Duo &#224; sa sortie) dans l'iMac 

PS : si quelqu'un a plus d'info sur ces fameux Core 2 Quad, leur date de sortie, et surtout leur compatibilit&#233; avec l'iMac, je suis preneur.


----------



## Newimacvero (16 Juillet 2007)

J'avais posté ce message il y a plusieurs semaines et merci à tous pour ces réponses !
Depuis, je n'ai toujours rien acheté... Tant mieux si j'en crois les dernières rumeurs : nous aurons peut être des nouvelles demain. :rateau: 

Merci !  

NewImacVero


----------



## guiguilap (16 Juillet 2007)

En plus, tu avais cr&#233;&#233; ce pseudo pour l'occasion


----------



## Goli (16 Juillet 2007)

pim a dit:


> Il paraît qu'à partir du 22 juillet, Intel baisse les prix de ses processeurs, avec apparition simultanée des Core 2 Quad.
> 
> Pour faire dans l'optimisme : comme le mardi 17 juillet n'est pas trop loin du 22 juillet, Apple va mettre le Core 2 Duo désormais moins cher dans le Mac mini, et les touts récents Core 2 Quad (qui doivent être peu ou prou au même prix que le Core 2 Duo à sa sortie) dans l'iMac
> 
> PS : si quelqu'un a plus d'info sur ces fameux Core 2 Quad, leur date de sortie, et surtout leur compatibilité avec l'iMac, je suis preneur.



Core 2 Extreme QX6850 quad-core processor 3.0GHz à 1333 MHz vient d'être annoncé  
Mais le nouvel iMac ne sera pas là demain le 17, sory !!!!


----------



## Steph-24 (16 Juillet 2007)

Ca ne vous semblerez pas bizarre question logique, qu'Apple sorte un tout nouvel iMac (nouveau design etc...) avec Tiger installé dessus.... ?  

Moi aussi je l'attends cet iMac pour virer mon PC de bureau mais je ne le vois pas arriver avant Leopard. En même temps, là, ça serait assez logique.

Mais bon, en même la logique et Apple, ça fait deux en ce moment


----------



## Goli (16 Juillet 2007)

Steph-24
Il paraît qu'en mars 2005, Apple a fait pareil avec Mac Mini. Il l'a sorti, avec un coupon de 29 $, 99 pour Tigre. Alors, tu vois, les voix du Seigneur... etc etc !!!


----------



## pim (16 Juillet 2007)

Je n'ai jamais vu la sortie d'une version de Mac OS X accompagn&#233;e d'une mise &#224; jour d'une machine. Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de cette histoire de coupon non plus. Lors de la sortie d'une nouvelle version de Mac OS X, les machines qui &#233;taient en cours d'acheminement chez l'acheteur peuvent recevoir la nouvelle version de l'OS pour moins de 15 &#8364;, ce prix correspondant &#224; celui d'un DVD + exp&#233;dition.

&#192; mon avis, il n'y a pas de lien entre une annonce mat&#233;rielle et une annonce logicielle.

En revanche, attendre L&#233;opard pour acheter une machine permet d'&#233;conomiser sur l'achat de cette future version. 129 &#8364;, c'est pas rien. Apr&#232;s tout d&#233;pend si on peut se permettre d'attendre ou pas.


----------



## guiguilap (16 Juillet 2007)

pim a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais vu la sortie d'une version de Mac OS X accompagnée d'une mise à jour d'une machine. Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de cette histoire de coupon non plus. Lors de la sortie d'une nouvelle version de Mac OS X, les machines qui étaient en cours d'acheminement chez l'acheteur peuvent recevoir la nouvelle version de l'OS pour moins de 15 , ce prix correspondant à celui d'un DVD + expédition.
> 
> À mon avis, il n'y a pas de lien entre une annonce matérielle et une annonce logicielle.
> 
> En revanche, attendre Léopard pour acheter une machine permet d'économiser sur l'achat de cette future version. 129 , c'est pas rien. Après tout dépend si on peut se permettre d'attendre ou pas.



Et surtout si on en a le courage...


----------



## Steph-24 (17 Juillet 2007)

pim a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais vu la sortie d'une version de Mac OS X accompagnée d'une mise à jour d'une machine. Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de cette histoire de coupon non plus. Lors de la sortie d'une nouvelle version de Mac OS X, les machines qui étaient en cours d'acheminement chez l'acheteur peuvent recevoir la nouvelle version de l'OS pour moins de 15 , ce prix correspondant à celui d'un DVD + expédition.
> 
> À mon avis, il n'y a pas de lien entre une annonce matérielle et une annonce logicielle.
> 
> En revanche, attendre Léopard pour acheter une machine permet d'économiser sur l'achat de cette future version. 129 , c'est pas rien. Après tout dépend si on peut se permettre d'attendre ou pas.



Oui enfin pas de lien entre matériel et logiciel, je veux bien.
Mais comme je le dis depuis longtemps, l'iMac était le fer de lance de la gamme Apple et même si il se vend encore assez bien, le MacBook lui a largement volé la vedette.
Et quel meilleur moyen pour Apple de lancer son nouveau système d'exploitation qu'avec un tout nouvel iMac au design révolutionnaire.

En tout cas, pour moi, Apple pourrait effectuer un grand coup cette année grâce à la sortie de Leopard, mais la société ne semble pas être sur ce créneau.

Pour moi, le coup serait iMac + Leopard + iLife '07 (ou '08).

Je comprend même pas pourquoi ça ne serait pas fait


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Moi je pense comme Steph-24 ! 

La mise &#224; jour sera pour L&#233;opard


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Juillet 2007)

Arrêtez avec votre Léopard xD, il sortira avant. Vu que le MAcBook a pris la vedette de l'iMac, je penche pour une sortie d'un nouveau MacBook au moment de la sortie de Léopard. C'est mieux non ?


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Ou une sortie du iMac pour tout de suite ? (Apple store US closed)


----------



## Steph-24 (17 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ou une sortie du iMac pour tout de suite ? (Apple store US closed)



Eh ben non !  

Je reste donc sur ma théorie.

Ils ont quand même intérêt à se bouger pur la fin d'année côté Mac chez Apple.
Parce que pour le moment, cette année n'est pas vraiment intéressante concernant le matériel


----------



## pim (17 Juillet 2007)

Tu as raison, et c'est assez &#233;tonnant si on se souvient que Steve Jobs avait pr&#233;dit une ann&#233;e 2007 en feu d'artifice ! ("amazing", "great products" et j'en passe...). Il parlait sans doute uniquement d'un feu d'artifice t&#233;l&#233;phonique...


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Juillet 2007)

Heuresement que j'ai pas vu au moment où l'apple store était fermé , sinon je serais parti me jeter par la fenêtre  .


----------



## Goli (17 Juillet 2007)

Voilà ce qu'on trouve chez les autres !! iMac alu pour le 7 août & plus si entente http://notes.thinksecret.com/secretnotes/0707august7.shtml


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Juillet 2007)

La classe :love: , je veux , je veux


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Moi je commande le MacPro  D&#233;sol&#233; Steve, tu as trop jou&#233; avec moi


----------



## caporalhart (17 Juillet 2007)

je veux un nouvel imac !!!!!!!:love: 
(processeur 4 cur 2,6 Ghz ou plus, nouvel carte graphique, 2 go de ram par défaut, isight 1,3 MP, écran oled, nouveau design, 320 go DD, 4 port usb 2.0 ou plus...)


c'est pas trop demandé, non ??


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Juillet 2007)

non ca va c'est la classe  en plus , si il est comme ça , j'achète  :love:


----------



## Steph-24 (18 Juillet 2007)

caporalhart a dit:


> je veux un nouvel imac !!!!!!!:love:
> (processeur 4 cur 2,6 Ghz ou plus, nouvel carte graphique, 2 go de ram par défaut, isight 1,3 MP, *écran oled*, nouveau design, 320 go DD, 4 port usb 2.0 ou plus...)



Faut pas trop s'exiter non plus


----------



## dadoo113 (19 Juillet 2007)

caporalhart a dit:


> je veux un nouvel imac !!!!!!!:love:
> (processeur 4 cur 2,6 Ghz ou plus, nouvel carte graphique, 2 go de ram par défaut, isight 1,3 MP, écran oled, nouveau design, 320 go DD, 4 port usb 2.0 ou plus...)
> 
> 
> c'est pas trop demandé, non ??



le tout dans cet écran et ce serait parfait !!!!!


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Juillet 2007)

Disons qu'il y avait toujours une concordance iPod - iMac. Plastique blanc etc...
Il est possible que l'iMac se mette au couleur de l'iPhone.

L'avant en noir brillant comme sur la photo et l'arrière en alu.

En tout cas, la photo j'adore


----------



## dadoo113 (19 Juillet 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Disons qu'il y avait toujours une concordance iPod - iMac. Plastique blanc etc...
> Il est possible que l'iMac se mette au couleur de l'iPhone.
> 
> L'avant en noir brillant comme sur la photo et l'arrière en alu.
> ...



justement, l'iPod va surement ressembler de + en + à l'iphone (on parle déjà d'ipod Tactil, soit un iphone sans fonction téléphone)

donc ça serait possible, en tout cas c'est une photo tirée d'un site "passionné" qui a refait tout le site apple 

j'aimerai beaucoup, il est encore + classe que l'actuel je trouve ! un gros disque dur de base (500GO), un graveur Blueray, et 2go de ram sur un core2duo 2,4ghz, pour 2000euro le 24" et je suis preneur !


----------



## Goli (19 Juillet 2007)

Moi aussi je suis de cet avis : imac-ipod, iphone-imac !
Sauf pour le pied. Apple n'a pas l'habitude de faire le neuf avec du vieux. Donc on va avoir un vrai redesigne. Et puis, dans ce cas le blanc de Macbook restera isolé.
Qu'est ce que vous pensez de celui-là


----------



## pim (19 Juillet 2007)

Toutes nos machines (MacBook, iMac, iPod...) vont prendre un sacr&#233; coup de vieux si Apple mets toute sa gamme au diapason du design de l'iPhone !


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Juillet 2007)

pim a dit:


> Toutes nos machines (MacBook, iMac, iPod...) vont prendre un sacré coup de vieux si Apple mets toute sa gamme au diapason du design de l'iPhone !



Ca sera l'occasion de tout changer


----------



## akai01 (19 Juillet 2007)

dur dur d'attendre


----------



## dadoo113 (19 Juillet 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Ca sera l'occasion de tout changer



Meme s'ils ne font pa vieux, les macbook (pro) et imac ont un design ancien maintenant, et donc je pense que la prochaine màj va complètement modifier le design, sans forcément modifier le hardware.... portable (encore) plus fins et imac alu... j'aimerai bien, en attendant mon swith !!


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Juillet 2007)

dadoo113 a dit:


> le tout dans cet écran et ce serait parfait !!!!!





Je suis tombé amoureux de l'iMac version iPhone T__T, il est trop trop trop trop beau T__T :love:, j'en peux plus d'attendre j'espère vraiment qu'il nous feront un beau truc tout brillant :love: et pas quelque chose de la même couleur que le MacBook Pro ou MacPro (qui sont très beau, mais pour les versions pros...)


Autrement ils peuvent pas faire une version Geek


----------



## caporalhart (19 Juillet 2007)

dadoo113 a dit:


> le tout dans cet &#233;cran et ce serait parfait !!!!!



magnifique !!!!!!!:love: 
(sinon, elle est ou la webcam?, je la voie pas !!!!!!!!!:rateau: )

apple pourrait placer le bouton de d&#233;marrage sur la pomme de devant, ca serait plus styl&#233;...


----------



## guiguilap (19 Juillet 2007)

Et ca imiterait le bouton du iPhone


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Juillet 2007)

On va essayer de redescendre sur terre T__T, Apple nous sortira jamais ça T__T. Mais je pense qu'avec le succès de l'iPhone et ce que Apple veut en tirer, y'a moyen d'avoir un modèle aussi beau voir mieux, je fais cofianceà Apple là dessu  :love:


----------



## Bjeko (19 Juillet 2007)

J' adhère complètement à ce fake :rateau:  

ça pourrait couter combien en version entrée de gamme ?


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Juillet 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> On va essayer de redescendre sur terre T__T, Apple nous sortira jamais ça T__T. Mais je pense qu'avec le succès de l'iPhone et ce que Apple veut en tirer, y'a moyen d'avoir un modèle aussi beau voir mieux, *je fais cofianceà Apple là dessu*  :love:



Moi pas ! Car cette année, c'est assez sec niveau nouveauté. Alors la confiance est en baisse pour ma part


----------



## divoli (19 Juillet 2007)

Alors comme &#231;a, il paraitrait que le nouvel iMac, c'est pour le 7 ao&#251;t ? 


N.B.: Je vais faire mon gros bourrin, mais &#231;a veut dire quoi ces 2 lettres: xD ?


----------



## dadoo113 (19 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Alors comme ça, il paraitrait que le nouvel iMac, c'est pour le 7 août ?
> 
> 
> N.B.: Je vais faire mon gros bourrin, mais ça veut dire quoi ces 2 lettres: xD ?



tourne ta tete vers la gauche, tu verra des yeux fermés et un grand sourire ! c'est un smiley content genre ça :


----------



## Newimacvero (19 Juillet 2007)

Je n'en peux plus d'attendre !  
:rateau:


----------



## noche84 (19 Juillet 2007)

Tssss je rentre de vacances et je ne vois rien de nouveau... Triste triste...

C'est pas "rumeur" ce forum, c'est "soutient des futurs acheteurs en détresse" 

Moi je ne fais que compatir, j'ai le miens depuis 10 mois


----------



## divoli (19 Juillet 2007)

Je vous met la rumeur (c'est bien une rumeur, hein ).
http://notes.thinksecret.com/secretnotes/0707august7.shtml


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je vous met la rumeur (c'est bien une rumeur, hein ).
> http://notes.thinksecret.com/secretnotes/0707august7.shtml



Bien sûr que c'est une rumeur! Ca m'étonnerai pas si Steve est en vacance ce jour là


----------



## pim (19 Juillet 2007)

L'iMac va bientôt avoir un an... Assez incroyable pour ce domaine ! Remarquez, l'iPod vidéo lui va bientôt en avoir deux, des années !

Et quand on repense aux derniers iMac G5, ceux "non démontables", avec le design plus fin actuellement en cours, qui ont tenu à peine trois mois !



Steph-24 a dit:


> Ca sera l'occasion de tout changer



Ouaih, bonne idée  



akai01 a dit:


> dur dur d'attendre



Faut bien que le compte en banque se repose un peu de temps en temps


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Alors comme ça, il paraitrait que le nouvel iMac, c'est pour le 7 août ?
> 
> 
> N.B.: Je vais faire mon gros bourrin, mais ça veut dire quoi ces 2 lettres: xD ?



Bienvenue dans le monde des smileys  ^^  (<----- les  ^^ correspondent à des yeux contents, loool mais tu le sais surement ca  )



Steph-24 a dit:


> Moi pas ! Car cette année, c'est assez sec niveau nouveauté. Alors la confiance est en baisse pour ma part



Je parle pas niveau sortie mais niveau design ^^. Que l'iPhone est des défauts ok , mais il faut avouer qu'il a un design à se péter une cheville non ? ^^ (Cherchez pas à savoir pourquoi j'ai dit cheville , je ne sais pas moi même  )

Je sens que je vais devoir prendre à crédit le prochain iMac T__T. Dites c'est pas trop abusé leur crédit chez Apple ? Sur combien d'échéances ? ^^


----------



## pim (19 Juillet 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Je sens que je vais devoir prendre à crédit le prochain iMac T__T. Dites c'est pas trop abusé leur crédit chez Apple ? Sur combien d'échéances ? ^^



On continue dans le domaine du soutien des futurs acheteurs en détresse 

Leurs crédits en général c'est sur 10 ou 20 mois. Ce qui est intéressant, c'est de prendre le crédit à 3,90 %, pas celui à 11 ou 12 %. Celui à 3,90 % n'est disponible que lors d'opérations spéciales comme la rentrée ou Noël.


----------



## guiguilap (19 Juillet 2007)

[/DEBUT-DE-HS]

Au fait, maintenant MaCG&#233; fait plus des pubs pour des PC mais pour des agences matrimoniales gay 

[/FIN-DE-HS]

Sinon, regarde les cr&#233;dits avec ta banque


----------



## fredintosh (19 Juillet 2007)

pim a dit:


> L'iMac va bientôt avoir un an... Assez incroyable pour ce domaine ! Remarquez, l'iPod vidéo lui va bientôt en avoir deux, des années !
> 
> Et quand on repense aux derniers iMac G5, ceux "non démontables", avec le design plus fin actuellement en cours, qui ont tenu à peine trois mois !


Si je ne me trompe pas, si l'on occulte les petites évolutions discrètes (isight, afinement) ou les changements hardware (G5 -> Intel), ce modèle d'iMac a presque 3 ans.

Je parle du look, du design, bien-sûr.

Je pense qu''il est urgent pour Apple de se renouveler visuellement, pour ne pas devenir la caricature d'elle même, ou laisser le temps aux autres de l'imiter. Je suis sûr qu'on peut faire beaucoup mieux et plus joli que les iMacs actuels.


----------



## divoli (19 Juillet 2007)

Il ne faut pas trop se faire d'inquiétude à ce niveau là. Apple a toujours réussi à innover, depuis le premier modèle d'iMac (quasi-révolutionnaire à l'époque), et au fil des modèles suivants...


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Juillet 2007)

J'espère qu'ils mettront leur crédit à 3.9 % alor spour la sortie de l'iMac 

Pour  le renouvellement c'ets sur ils feront mieux ^^, et puis c'est vrai qu'il commence à faire vieu mais je dirais qu'il a toujours la classe face aux merdes PC que je vois quand je passe à la FNAC


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Juillet 2007)

De toute façon, pour la sortie d'un nouvel iMac, si le design est radicalement changé, ça se fera automatiquement par une keynote.

Donc pou espérer une sortie, il faudrait déjà avoir une conférence de prévu.
Apple Expo, on peut rêver


----------



## divoli (19 Juillet 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> De toute façon, pour la sortie d'un nouvel iMac, si le design est radicalement changé, ça se fera automatiquement par une keynote.



Non, pas forcément.


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Non, pas forcément.



Tu vois vraiment un nouvel iMac avec une simple fermeture de Store. Franchement


----------



## divoli (19 Juillet 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Tu vois vraiment un nouvel iMac avec une simple fermeture de Store. Franchement



Bah quand les premiers alubook sont sortis, je ne me souviens pas qu'ils aient &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;c&#233;d&#233;s d'une quelconque keynote.

Il est faux de penser qu'avant chaque nouveau produit, c'est keynote obligatoire.

Par contre, il y a (quasiment) toujours des fuites avant. La rumeur lanc&#233; par ThinkSecret est tout &#224; fait plausible.

Enfin bon, je retiens ta remarque, et on en reparle le moment venu. 


Edit: Bon, ensuite, il faut voir ce que l'on entend par "nouvel iMac"; s'il est revu de fond en comble, ou s'il s'agit d'une simple r&#233;vision (avec coque en alu, processeurs Santa Rosa, nouvelles CG...).


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bah quand les premiers alubook sont sortis, je ne me souviens pas qu'ils aient été précédés d'une quelconque keynote.
> 
> Il est faux de penser qu'avant chaque nouveau produit, c'est keynote obligatoire.
> 
> ...



Ben c'est vrai que moi c'est pas la keynote qui m'intéresse, c'est que cet iMac sorte le plus vite possible  . Mais dans l'histoire de l'iMac, les trois versions sont toujours apparus lors d'une keynote. Je vois mal Apple renouveller son fer de lance sans que Steve le présente avec ces qualificatifs bien à lui (amazing, huge, boom, l'arrière plus beau que l'avant des conccurents  , etc...)


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Juillet 2007)

Loool ouhla mais les posts vont vite ici T__T, ils "sort" que le 7 Aout vous avez du temps :love:


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Juillet 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Loool ouhla mais les posts vont vite ici T__T, ils "sort" que le 7 Aout vous avez du temps :love:



On passe le temps comme on peut


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Edit: Bon, ensuite, il faut voir ce que l'on entend par "nouvel iMac"; s'il est revu de fond en comble, ou s'il s'agit d'une simple révision (avec coque en alu, processeurs Santa Rosa, nouvelles CG...).



Ah ben là on parle d'un changement en profondeur. Changement de design complet 

Faut suivre un peu


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Juillet 2007)

Hey Steph tu crois que tu vas tenir   , car il reste bien plus de 24 h


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Juillet 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Hey Steph tu crois que tu vas tenir   , car il reste bien plus de 24 h



Ah ben c'est de plus en plus dur de tenir    Mais faut faire avec


----------



## divoli (19 Juillet 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Ah ben là on parle d'un changement en profondeur. Changement de design complet
> 
> Faut suivre un peu




Je suis trop occupé avec mon super et tout nouveau MBP, moi Môssieur.  Je laisse l'iMac à ses aficionados...


----------



## Yannoux (19 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir tous le monde!!!! 

Tiens ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas regarde le topic rumeur!!!!:rateau:  

Ben pour ma part je penses aussi que l'iMac ne vas pas tarder a sortir, je dirais a l'Apple Expo car le lancer en plein ete (enfin si on appel ca un plein ete ) il y aura pas grand monde alors que pour l'Apple Expo ca le ferait vraiment bien !
D'ailleur je vois bien un nouveau design alu comme "prevu" par think secret mais aussi un nouveau clavier et souris ou alors un combine qui serait tactile:love: 

Enfin, ce qui concerne mon souhait pour l'iMac se serait un iMac de salon 30":love: , basta l'Apple TV qui vaut rien actuellement, un clavier nouvelle generation tactile wifi avec TrackPad MultiTouch, iSight, Front Row, Leopard et toute la team quoi + des nouveautes Made In Apple.:love: 
Comme ca, hop dans le canape et puis direction le site de MacG:love:  ensuite musique en fond + surf sur le net ou diapo photos pour en mettre plein la vue aux amis ou alors hop Front Row + film via le DVD ou film et series du store(il y a pa chez nous mais on aura compris d'ou seraient tirees ces videos ) ou alors encore sur le Satellite via le Hardware de Elgato !!!!!!!:love:  Le pied je vous dit!!!!!!!:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Juillet 2007)

Encore un qui a pété une durite


----------



## Yannoux (19 Juillet 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Encore un qui a pété une durite



Eh oui!!! Quand on lance le moteur et que l'on pousse a fond les manettes il y a toujours le risque de peter quelques chose!!!:rateau:    

Mais bon, mon reve pourrait se reveler possible car Apple est partout!!!!!!


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Juillet 2007)

un truc qui me ferait trop plaisir mai je croi que ca soit faisable à bas prix T__T


c'est un clavier totalement tactile qui change selon l'application, traitement de texte, bien sur un clavier , avec touches raccourcis (enregistrer sous, imprimeretc...)

Sur photoshop ca se transforme en bouton de plus ou moins grande taille pour loupe, texte, pot de peinture etc...


Pour lecteur vidéo  avance retour rapide etc.... 


Trop bon quoi ^^. Le rêve T__T


----------



## guiguilap (20 Juillet 2007)

Ben &#233;coute, d&#233;ja le clavier avec les minis ecrans LCD coute 1300 &#8364;... Donc en ajoutant le tactile


----------



## Steph-24 (20 Juillet 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> un truc qui me ferait trop plaisir mai je croi que ca soit faisable à bas prix T__T
> 
> 
> c'est un clavier totalement tactile qui change selon l'application, traitement de texte, bien sur un clavier , avec touches raccourcis (enregistrer sous, imprimeretc...)
> ...



Oulala son cas s'agrave


----------



## HImac in touch (20 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ben écoute, déja le clavier avec les minis ecrans LCD coute 1300 ... Donc en ajoutant le tactile




Ouais mais justement les mini écrans LCD coûte cher, alors que les écrans tactiles commencent à être bien présent , donc un écran rectangulaire de la taille d'un clavier doit coûter moins cher, mais à dire qu'il coûtera 100 c'est rêver  ...Mais on est sur ce topic pour rêver non ?  donc je dis que c'est possible  



Steph-24 a dit:


> Oulala son cas s'agrave




Ouais :love:    .

Par contre qu'est ce qu'on pourrait changer à la souris, elle est à la fois très très très pratique et à la fois pas encore optimisé, reconnaissance audio ? '-_- dans les bureaux ce seraitent le gros bordel , une tablette graphique wacom pour les mains ? '-_- mouais...


----------



## guiguilap (20 Juillet 2007)

Moi je trouve qu'il suffirait de laisser clavier + souris et de faire du multitouch sur l'&#233;cran int&#233;gr&#233;


----------



## HImac in touch (20 Juillet 2007)

Oui mais moi je suis pas pour les écrans tactiles sur iMac parce que les iMacs sont tout en un mais placés de facon vertical pas comme une tablette graphique, donc ca sera pas du tout pratique les écrans tactiles sur l'iMac. Alors que justement le clavier est à plat et poser d'où l'utilité d'avoir un écran tactile dessus


----------



## guiguilap (20 Juillet 2007)

Tu sais, les ecrans tactiles pour ordinateurs existent d&#233;j&#224;, et c'est tr&#232;s ergonomique


----------



## robdumchap (20 Juillet 2007)

http://www.svmmac.fr/news/4005/un_nouvel_imac_pour_le_7_aout


----------



## guiguilap (20 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;cid&#233;ment tu es fid&#232;le a SVM, encore merci


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (20 Juillet 2007)

Je rentre le 20, donc ils peuvent avoir 2 semaines de retard, pas de problème.  

Et puis s'ils ne sont toujours pas là le 21, attendre Apple expo ce sera pas très dur.

En fait il fait beau, le nouvel imac se rapproche (si si) et les anciennes machines marchent très bien.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## msinno (20 Juillet 2007)

moi aussi je le veux ce nouvel iMac... j'attend.... je veux l'iPhone-Mac en photo plus haut... si c'est celui ci je l'achète tout de suite, sans crédit et dans le commerce pour pas attendre la livraison...


----------



## HImac in touch (20 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Tu sais, les ecrans tactiles pour ordinateurs existent d&#233;j&#224;, et c'est tr&#232;s ergonomique



A quel point ? D&#233;sol&#233; mais je ne me vois pas du tout appuy&#233; sur un &#233;cran vertical, c'est vraiment inutilisable...




robdumchap a dit:


> http://www.svmmac.fr/news/4005/un_nouvel_imac_pour_le_7_aout




Je veux pas de l'habillage alu T__T , je trouve moins beau ,n beaucoup moins beau , qu'un beau glossy   


Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Je rentre le 20, donc ils peuvent avoir 2 semaines de retard, pas de probl&#232;me.
> 
> Et puis s'ils ne sont toujours pas l&#224; le 21, attendre Apple expo ce sera pas tr&#232;s dur.
> 
> ...



Eh oh t'as pens&#233; aux autres un peu '-_- :hein:  , je suis poas en vacances pour ma part donc je n'accepte pas de retard , c'est le 7 Ao&#251;t ou je pars achet&#233; un HP  ( non je rigole quand m&#234;me pas  ) 



msinno a dit:


> moi aussi je le veux ce nouvel iMac... j'attend.... je veux l'iPhone-Mac en photo plus haut... si c'est celui ci je l'ach&#232;te tout de suite, sans cr&#233;dit et dans le commerce pour pas attendre la livraison...



Iphone-iMac ouais trop la classe  :love:, mais g&#233;n&#233;ralement c'est ceux qui le commande sur l'Apple Store d&#232;s l'annonce qui le re&#231;oive en premier ^^, car les fnacs et autres magasins du genre attendent souvent plusieurs semaines avant de les recevoir.


----------



## Steve J. (20 Juillet 2007)

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire quel mat&#233;riel a &#233;t&#233; sorti pendant l'apple expo dans l'hitoire d'Apple?


----------



## Steph-24 (20 Juillet 2007)

Steve J. a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire quel mat&#233;riel a &#233;t&#233; sorti pendant l'apple expo dans l'hitoire d'Apple?



Et ben l'iMac actuel (design) il me semble. Par Phil Shiller lorsque Steve &#233;tait malade. Mais je ne suis pas enti&#232;rement certain que ce soit l'Apple Expo


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2007)

Oui, l'iMac G5 a &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;sent&#233; lors de la Keynote de l'Apple Expo 2004, par Phil Schiller (Steve Jobs malade). Le 31 ao&#251;t exactement.

Pour la petite histoire, il n'y a plus eu de Keynote &#224; Paris depuis. Annul&#233;e en 2005, et pas au programme en 2006, et idem en 2007. L'an dernier, Apple avait annonc&#233; des nouveaut&#233;s juste avant l'Apple Expo (le nouveau shuffle notamment). C'est dire si au fil des ans cet &#233;v&#233;n&#233;ment n'a plus vraiment d'importance pour elle, en tout cas pas pour y pr&#233;senter ses nouveaut&#233;s en grandes pompes.


----------



## fredintosh (20 Juillet 2007)

Le probl&#232;me de la Keynote en septembre, c'est que c'est sans doute trop tard apr&#232;s la rentr&#233;e, et trop t&#244;t avant les f&#234;tes de No&#235;l, donc pas le bon moment pour lancer un produit phare.
Enfin, c'est juste une supposition...


----------



## msinno (20 Juillet 2007)

> Iphone-iMac ouais trop la classe  :love:, mais g&#233;n&#233;ralement c'est ceux qui le commande sur l'Apple Store d&#232;s l'annonce qui le re&#231;oive en premier ^^, car les fnacs et autres magasins du genre attendent souvent plusieurs semaines avant de les recevoir.



Ah ben zut....

Bon alors je le reserverai ou l'acheterai sur l'apple storedes qu'il r&#233;ouvre... ou au pire j'irai directement &#224;  l'apple Expo si ThinsSecret s'est tromp&#233;...

Pour les autres voici la pub de l'iPhone-iMac

http://www.dogsolitude9.com/imac/iMac-MT-big.mov


----------



## Steph-24 (20 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Le problème de la Keynote en septembre, c'est que c'est sans doute trop tard après la rentrée, et trop tôt avant les fêtes de Noël, donc pas le bon moment pour lancer un produit phare.
> Enfin, c'est juste une supposition...



C'est surement pour ça qu'Apple présente un peu près en même temps ces nouveaux iPod  

Je ne pense pas que ça vienne de la date


----------



## HImac in touch (20 Juillet 2007)

Lool le Disc 10.6  avec les doigts pour dire que c'est tactile  sympa , mais j'aime pas trop le derriere  , pourquoi il est pas noir glossy aussi ca en jetterait un max


----------



## Yannoux (21 Juillet 2007)

WOW!!!!!

En fin de compte c'est pas si mal le design de l'iPhone, moi qui le trouve pas trop chouette! en fait c'est une question d'habitude!
Si Apple sort le iMac avec ce design il va faire un ravage comme l'iPhone!!!!!!

Par contre le coup du tactile sur un iMac je crois pas car la pour l'utilisation c'est pas trop ca et je parle pas du mal de dos a la fin de la journee!!!!!!!!!

A quand le meme design sur le Macbook???????????????


----------



## angealexiel (21 Juillet 2007)

Je voulais juste signaler que la rumeur doit etre vraie , pourquoi ?
car jai acheter un imac 24 pouces en mars, et apres avoir eu des soucis de HDD 500 go , au bout dun mois d'attente, apple ma demandez de leur renvoyer la machine pour un echange fin juin, j'attends toujours mon imac on est presque fin juillet, je pense quil attendent les nouveaux modeles, et dapres un agent de niveau 2 il ma dit qune revision devrait avoir lieu debut aout... donc peut etre aurai je la chance d'avoir un nouveau modele -) , je le merite, apres toutes mes galeres avec celui la, et le macbook pro santa rosa que lon mechangera aussi apres. ceux quil desirent achetez, attendez, pour le moment la gamme imac est uen arnaque car depassé depuis 4 ou 5 mois a prix fort.


----------



## Steph-24 (21 Juillet 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> Je voulais juste signaler que la rumeur doit etre vraie , pourquoi ?
> car jai acheter un imac 24 pouces en mars, et apres avoir eu des soucis de HDD 500 go , au bout dun mois d'attente, apple ma demandez de leur renvoyer la machine pour un echange fin juin, j'attends toujours mon imac on est presque fin juillet, je pense quil attendent les nouveaux modeles, et dapres un agent de niveau 2 il ma dit qune revision devrait avoir lieu debut aout... donc peut etre aurai je la chance d'avoir un nouveau modele -) , je le merite, apres toutes mes galeres avec celui la, et le macbook pro santa rosa que lon mechangera aussi apres. ceux quil desirent achetez, attendez, pour le moment la gamme imac est uen arnaque car depassé depuis 4 ou 5 mois a prix fort.



Information intéressante même si il faut rester prudent


----------



## HImac in touch (21 Juillet 2007)

Ouaaaaaaah , je peux plus attendre T__T


J-18 T__T, allez le compte à rebours à commencer


----------



## HImac in touch (22 Juillet 2007)

Ouais un jour de moins  


J-17


----------



## noche84 (22 Juillet 2007)

Lol Le décompte en live  

Espérons que tu auras raison... Je me réjouis de voir la tronche du petit nouveau ;-)

( et de voir mes actions Apple s'envoller ! )


----------



## HImac in touch (22 Juillet 2007)

Looool des actions Apple y'en a ils sont allés super loin deleur adoration d'Apple  


Ouais c'ets obligatoire , Think Secret l'a dit xD, et ils se sont gourés avant donc pour garder leur réputation ils doivent rendre cette rumeur vraie xD :hein:


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Juillet 2007)

J-15


----------



## angealexiel (23 Juillet 2007)

suite a mon post , et apres un entretien pour raler de ne pas avoir toujours mon imac, jai demander a un agent de niveau 2 , si la cause du retard etait du aux nouveaux modeles qui doivent arriver debut aout, il ma repondu a ma grande surprise, que ca pouvait etre ca, 

etant recent switcheur qui a investi 5000 euros en quelques moi pour un imac 24 pouces et un MBP santa rosa 2,4 ghz, qui tout les deux vont se faire echanger, et bien, il ma dit, que dans des cas comme ca, il se pourait que jai le ddroit a un nouveau modele, 

car il ne voit pas la raison du fait que ca traine.... ce qui est marrant, c'est quil ne ma pas dit, que je me trompais , ou quoi.... apparement de nouveaux imacs arrivent , peut etre meme avant le 7 aout .... je le sens ,

 ce serait sympa, que jai le nouveau direct, si il me refile l'ancien je le revendrait 400 euros de moins que le prix apple neuf, et je me prendrait le nouveau, car le plastique blanc jaime pas, prefere le metal -) , je vous tiens au courant , il doivent me rapeller demain ....


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Juillet 2007)

C'est très du bon tout ça   (oui oui c'est français )


----------



## fredintosh (23 Juillet 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> suite a mon post , et apres un entretien pour raler de ne pas avoir toujours mon imac, jai demander a un agent de niveau 2 , si la cause du retard etait du aux nouveaux modeles qui doivent arriver debut aout, il ma repondu a ma grande surprise, que ca pouvait etre ca,
> 
> etant recent switcheur qui a investi 5000 euros en quelques moi pour un imac 24 pouces et un MBP santa rosa 2,4 ghz, qui tout les deux vont se faire echanger, et bien, il ma dit, que dans des cas comme ca, il se pourait que jai le ddroit a un nouveau modele,
> 
> ...



Sinc&#232;rement, je pense qu'ils n'en savent pas beaucoup plus que toi, et qu'ils se contentent de faire les m&#234;mes d&#233;ductions que toi, histoire aussi de te rassurer et de ne pas avoir un client m&#233;content au bout du fil.
Mais bon, &#231;a, c'est presque de la psychologie, et plus de la rumeur...


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Juillet 2007)

Ce post va loin c'est bon ça


----------



## angealexiel (24 Juillet 2007)

bah en fait je peut pas citer de nom sur les deux personnes de niveau 2 que je connait, mais l'un deux etait un pote d'enfance, on s'est retrouver par hasard quand jai appeler apple care, et je dirait quil ma fait sentir possible le fait quil y ait un changement dans la gamme, ca me parait normal, un mac avec 1 go de ram et une 7300 gt a ce prix??? la c'est de l'arnaque, yaurai du avoir deja une mise a jour en mai au moins, donc si ya rien en aout, c'est de l'heresie je trouve, ..... lol 

au fait , je pourrai revendre combien un imac 24 pouces, 500 go , 2 go ram , 7600 GT , 2,16 ghz ??? je parle dans le cas ou on me filerai un modele actuel , je lai avec apple care 3 ans, faut que j'enleve combien au prix neuf pour le vendre vite ?


----------



## HImac in touch (24 Juillet 2007)

enleve 1900  et je suis sur qu'il partira très vite car je te le prendrais   

J-14


----------



## Goli (24 Juillet 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> oui Goli c'est sur que ce sera bon, j'e suis persuadé , ca fait deja trop de temps que la gamme n'a pas été renouvellée , je pense que je peut vendre limac 24 pouces neuf avec apple care d'une valeur de 2700 euros, pour 2200 euros ... ou sans apple care , valeur 2400, revente 2000 . ca me parait bien .. non ?



Pour moi le nouvel iMac est en route. Y a trop d'indices : action Apple qui monte et qui est prévisible à 205 dollar vers septembre-octobre, tous ces rumeurs du 7/08, la Rentrée scolaire des us ( très important) , et puis la nouvelle bécane sera là avant Léopard, c'est sûr parce que ça rapporte beaucoup de money... En plus, comme qui dirait Steve aîme être toujours en "spotlight" donc deux coup séparés avec iMac & Léo...
Si tu as l'intention de prendre le nouvel iMac, pense donc à un futur aquéreur pour ton actuel 24". Le 2000 euros ça me semble correct, vu que les actuels iMac c'est pas du toc, c'est encore une bécane belle & solide... Franchement, moi perso je préfère le blanc à alu brossé, mais c'est décidé : JE PRENDS LE NOUVEAU


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

moi je pr&#233;f&#233;rerais un clavier normal, j'aime pas les claviers de portable.
En revanche si ils pouvaient faire en sorte qu'il n'y ai pas de la poussi&#232;re partout =D


----------



## Goli (25 Juillet 2007)

Un clavier connçu pour un iMac 20 ou 24", ça m'étonnerait que se soit comme "portable".
Il sera mince, avec touches encastrées pour léviter justement la poussière. S'il y a une forme efficace de touchpad se sera génial. 
En fait, comme Apple n'aime pas faire du neuf avec du vieux, je crois qu'on aura une nouvelle forme de "pied" pour iMac. Donc un désigne complétement neuf.


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Juillet 2007)

:love: :love: :love: Voici votre compteur &#224; rebour officiel  

Je vous ai manqu&#233; ? 


Ce clavier , ce Mac xD , si il ressemble pas trop &#224; un MacPro , je craque direct :love:


*J-13*


----------



## bompi (25 Juillet 2007)

Chers amis, l'heure est grave.
&#192; maintes reprises nous vous expliquons que les contributions du type "P*tain j'en peux plus !!" "Ouiiiiiii il va sortir j'en suis s&#251;r super grave" et autres du m&#234;me m&#233;tal, ces contributions, dis-je, nous fatiguent ...
Donc, un peu de tenue que diable et postez quand il y a mati&#232;re &#224; le faire (nouvelle rumeur, une id&#233;e (une vraie) etc.) Je pourrais devenir grincheux (&#231;a c'est vu).

Je vous remercie de votre attention


----------



## Goli (25 Juillet 2007)

Aujourd'hui, Apple annonce ces résultats financiers trimestriels de 2007.
Question : s'est-il déjà vu dans ces cas-là qu'Apple annonce autres choses que la finance, genre "one more thing"....??


----------



## Interlude (25 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis ce topic depuis quelques semaines.

Mais je me demandé s'il était envisageable que la gamme soit telle :

iMac 20" avec 8800 gts 320mo
iMac 24" avec 8800 gts 640mo
iMac 24" avec 8800 gtx

?
Parceque vraiment pour le pris du model 20" actueln on fait largement mieux pour un PC.
Et là j'attend pour savoir quoi acheter.

Un quadricoeur est-il a prévoir ?


----------



## noche84 (25 Juillet 2007)

Ah il faut voir la plus value logicielle, le confort d'utilisation ( et je ne parle pas que de la convivialité du système, il y a aussi le fait de pouvoir bosser avec son ordi sans être ralenti ) mais tout ça peut être discuté dans le forum switch 

Pour le prix de l'imac tu peux tjrs aller jetter un oeil du côté d'eBay histoire de comparer ( peut-être un coup d'oeil sur ebay allemagne, il y a souvent des Macintosh là bas )

Quant au nouveau design... Il est temps de sortir soit une mise à jour soit un nouveau design mais j'aurais pensé que Steve J. aurait fait un special event or on a encore rien entendu...


----------



## noche84 (25 Juillet 2007)

De mémoire, aucune introduction de nouveau modèle sans Keynote de Steve Jobs ( ou Phil Schiller quand Jobs était malade à Paris 2004 )... 

Par contre pour une mise à jour il n'y a pas forcément de présentation... Donc espérons qu'une date va pointer le bout de son nez


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Juillet 2007)

C'est chaud c'est vrai pas de Special Event , pour le 7 Aout , cela voudrait il dire que c'est pas cette date ? T__T


----------



## divoli (25 Juillet 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Enfin c'ets que pur spéculation hein ?  je bosse pas à Apple , mais évidemment c'est les rumeurs de couloirs ^^



Arrête, René. On sait tous que tu bosses pour Apple.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Juillet 2007)

Steve J. a dit:


> Ce genre de commentaire m'inquiète beaucoup...!!! (switch au futur imac)



Comme toujours, on entend plus les mécontents que les contents. 
J'ai acheté 4 Mac. (iBook 600, PowerBook 1,25, iMac G5, MacBook Pro 2,33) et je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec. 
Ils tournent toujours tous les 4, les deux premiers chez de nouveaux proprios ravis.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Moi j'ai eu un performa, une palourde, un ibook G4, un powerbook G4, un autre powerbook G4 et un iMac C2D et jamais de probl&#232;me ;-)


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2007)

Ici, ce n'est pas "pourquoi j'ai souitch&#233; ...", OK ? Ni "j'voudrais bien mais j'peux point".
Bref, dernier avertissement avant cl&#244;ture du fil ...


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juillet 2007)

Je me permets de citer cette remarque vue dans les news de MacG&#233; :



> Lors de la session de questions/r&#233;ponses &#224; l&#8217;issue de la conf&#233;rence d&#8217;Apple, Benjamin Reitzes a demand&#233; &#224; Peter Oppenheimer : "Vous aviez pr&#233;vu 66 cents [par action pour ce trimestre] et avez obtenu 92 cents. Pourquoi devrais-je croire que vous aurez 65 cents alors que vous avez &#233;t&#233; aussi conservateur?"
> Ce &#224; quoi le responsable financier a r&#233;pondu qu&#8217;il y avait trois raisons pour l&#8217;expliquer : les promotions pour la rentr&#233;e vont co&#251;ter &#224; Apple, les prix de certains composants, comme la m&#233;moire flash, augmentent de mani&#232;re significative, et enfin il y aura "*une transition de gamme sur laquelle je ne peux pas m&#8217;&#233;tendre*". Apple travaille donc &#224; de nouveaux produits qu&#8217;elle compte mettre sur le march&#233; durant trimestre &#224; venir.



De quoi peut-&#234;tre apporter de l'eau au moulin de ce fil...
Pour ma part, je trouve que la date du 7 ao&#251;t est un peu bizarre, on ne peut pas faire mieux pour passer inaper&#231;u.
Je pencherais plut&#244;t pour une date quelques jours juste avant septembre, comme cela avait &#233;t&#233; le cas pour la sortie d'un iPod si je me souviens bien. Et l'iMac G5 avait aussi &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;sent&#233; &#224; l'Apple Expo fin ao&#251;t.

Je suis aussi convaincu que l'iMac ne peut &#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233; seul en keynote, il y aura forc&#233;ment des goodies, et quoi de mieux qu'iLife pour enrichir la pr&#233;sentation ?

Enfin, le fait qu'ils avaient pr&#233;vu 66 cents par action pour ce trimestre et obtenu 92 cents, et qu'ils pr&#233;voient &#224; nouveau 65 cents pour le trimestre &#224; venir laisse peut-&#234;tre penser qu'il y a eu un retard sur le planning de lancement initialement pr&#233;vu, et qu'ils ont pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; encore tirer sur la corde un trimestre de plus...


----------



## HImac in touch (26 Juillet 2007)

J'avais oublié le compte à rebours qui j'espère est toujours d'actualité mais fredintosh ton commentaire tient la route malheureusement T__T


J-12 (on sait jamais , je reste optimiste ^^)


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juillet 2007)

JulienCmoi a dit:


> _... blah blah blah ..._



Si ce fil (qui aurait pu &#234;tre int&#233;ressant) ferme, faudra pas vous &#233;tonner...


bompi a dit:


> Ici, ce n'est pas "pourquoi j'ai souitch&#233; ...", OK ? Ni "j'voudrais bien mais j'peux point".
> Bref, dernier avertissement avant cl&#244;ture du fil ...


Vous faites expr&#232;s de sortir du sujet tous les 5 posts ?


----------



## Bjeko (26 Juillet 2007)

Pour faire un petit point de la situation on a maintenant 2 th&#233;ories "rumoriennes" :

1/ L' Imac alu pour bientot, vers le 7 aout ou par la...

2/ L' Imac- r&#233;volution (aliment&#233;s par les sous-entendus de la conf&#233;rence : periode de transition, investissements, ...) pour accompagner le L&#232;o en octobre...

Et si finalement, on avait droit &#224; un Imac l&#233;g&#232;rement/moyennement upgrad&#233; en aout (comme les macbooks un peu plus tot) et la grosse-bombe-qui-tue-tout pour la rentr&#233;e ?
&#231;a ne correspond pas au rumeurs mais &#231;a serait assez logique.

Bien qu' en m&#234;me temps Apple n' aurait pas trop int&#233;ret &#224; faire courrir des bruits sur un nouveau mod&#232;le s' ils veulent vendre le mod&#232;le transitoire...

Rhaaa, la t&#234;te de S. Jobs est trop petite pour contenir tous ces secrets !!! Vous imaginez s' il meurt demain et qu' on ne sache jamais quels &#233;taient les plans (machiav&#233;liques) pr&#233;vus ? On aura fait un topic de 18 pages pour rien !  :casse:


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juillet 2007)

JulienCmoi a dit:


> si sur un forum, qui est l&#224; avant tout pour discuter et partager des id&#233;es, on doit tout le temps &#224; faire attention &#224; ce que l'on dit, &#231;a devient vraiment gavant &#224; la fin.


 
 
Celle-l&#224;, je me l'imprime en gros caract&#232;res et je me l'encadre au dessus de mon bureau, tellement elle est &#233;norme.
 

Ce qui est gavant, vois-tu, c'est de cliquer une discussion &#224; laquelle on est abonn&#233; parce que *le sujet* nous int&#233;resse, et &#224; laquelle on souhaite &#233;ventuellement prendre part, et de lire des &#233;changes sur plusieurs pages sur des th&#232;mes qui n'ont absolument rien &#224; voir.

Je ne dis pas que je poste pas une ou deux b&#234;tises ou quelques HS parfois, personne n'est parfait. Mais j'essaye quand m&#234;me d'&#233;viter de pourrir un sujet (sauf si c'est un troll), ou bien j'aurai au moins quelques scrupules si je l'ai fait malencontreusement.
Mais de l&#224; &#224; affirmer sans rire que sur un forum, on n'a pas besoin de faire attention &#224; ce qu'on dit...   
Les bras m'en tombent...



*Edit :
*
_... blah blah blah (citations diverses) ..._


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juillet 2007)

Nico IR a dit:


> Ce qui est quand même excellent sur ces rumeurs, c'est que même Apple France est apparement souvent à côté de la plaque concernant les sorties, surtout sur l'iMac qu'ils avaient plus ou moins parlé de mi Juillet.
> Très fort Apple !


Mais qu'est-ce que tu racontes ?  Apple France qui aurait dit quoi ? :mouais: 

Je me demande bien qui est à côté de la plaque.


----------



## Nico IR (26 Juillet 2007)

C'est pourtant simple, le personnel (commerciaux) d'apple France en discutant avec mon revendeur aurait dit de temporiser sur les rent&#233;es de stock des iMac car arriv&#233;e du nouveau pr&#233;vu pour la mi Juillet ! Est-ce clair ? 

Ne voyant rien venir depuis mi Juillet, il ne se prononce plus et laisse les gens prendre de l'iMac sans leur dire d'attendre ...


----------



## noche84 (26 Juillet 2007)

Bah ui... Tant qu'aucun Keynote est prévu ( je reviens la dessus parce que bon... ) ça reste difficile à croire qu'un nouveau modèle va sortir. 



> Je suis aussi convaincu que l'iMac ne peut être présenté seul en keynote, il y aura forcément des goodies, et quoi de mieux qu'iLife pour enrichir la présentation ?



Même si je suis ton avis, je pense qu'Apple doit absolument parler du macmini... Mise à jour, suppréssion, ... Pour la suite iLife 07 bah j'y crois plus des masses ( même si j'attends le support du AVHCD avec impatiente  )

Et pour fixer la date, si c'est le 7, ça devrait se faire au pire le 31... Donc si fin Juillet on a toujours aucune date pour un special event, c'est que c'est pas une mise à jour aussi extraordinaire, soit que ça se fera après


----------



## Goli (26 Juillet 2007)

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...pping_redesigned_imacs_full_screen_ipods.html

àlabonneheure !


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2007)

Un peu de m&#233;nage &#224; la diable.
Maintenant, vous buvez un coup, bien frais &#224; ma sant&#233; et vous revenez &#224; de meilleures dispositions. Merci.


----------



## HImac in touch (26 Juillet 2007)

Je suis rentré du coiffeur  Merci bompi ^^ 


Le monde s'enflamme dans le mauvais sens '-_-. Je pense toujours qu'il va sortir le 7 mais sans Keynote ?   Bizarre...


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juillet 2007)

JulienCmoi a dit:


> Si facile de donner de grandes le&#231;ons quand on nous laisse pas nous exprimer.
> T'es vraiment path&#233;tique.... Parlons peu, parlons bien :
> Plut&#244;t que de nous faire chier &#224; passer derri&#232;re tous nos messages, tu ferais mieux de supprimer les messages ill&#233;gaux qui circulent sur le forum (sur l'iphone par exemple).
> 
> Ouh, &#231;a sent le ban &#231;a



1. Je ne suis pas modo, ce n'est pas moi qui ai effac&#233; tes messages, m&#234;me si je m'en r&#233;jouis.
2. M&#234;me sans &#234;tre modo, je pense avoir le droit, en tant que modeste contributeur, de r&#233;agir quand je vois une discussion qui m'int&#233;resse partir sans cesse en vrille.
3. Si tu as besoin de t'exprimer pour raconter ta vie, cr&#233;e-toi un blog, c'est gratuit.
4. Si tu as envie de parler du Mac, mais sur un autre th&#232;me que les fils existants, tu n'as qu'&#224; ouvrir un nouveau fil, au lieu de polluer les fils existants, c'est quand m&#234;me pas compliqu&#233;, merde !
5. Il y a des milliers de discussions ouvertes, elles portent un titre, ce n'est pas pour d&#233;corer. Le but d'un forum, ce n'est pas de raconter n'importe quoi, c'est de discuter autour de sujets propos&#233;s.

Bon, de toutes fa&#231;ons, je pense que ce message s'autod&#233;truira dans quelques minutes... D&#233;sol&#233;, Bompi, mais comme j'ai &#233;t&#233; attaqu&#233; directement...


----------



## yret (26 Juillet 2007)

Devant un certain développement de bêtises en tout genre, je ne peux que prêter mains fortes à mon cher comodo Bompi...mais croyez tout de même que nous en sommes vraiment désolés ! 
On peut comprendre l'impatience d'attendre un nouveau Mac mais pas de tenir des propos plus que limites...Effectivement JulienCmoi au prochain dérapage ce sera un bon petit carton...:hein: 

Alors messieurs merci de revenir au sujet que diable !


----------



## HImac in touch (27 Juillet 2007)

Oui ça serait bien que tout le monde yret ses bétises quoi  .


Je pense aussi qu'à force de penser que tout va changer on ne soit forcément trop déçu. L'iMac refait à zéro , un clavier impressionnant et un iLife 07 tout neuf ? :s, attention je crois qu'on en demande trop et la déception sera au rendez-vous T__T.


----------



## noche84 (27 Juillet 2007)

Comment souvent il faut espérer + pour atteindre le bon ;-) Mais Apple peut des fois nous surprendre...

Je trouve intéressant de se replonger dans l'article donné par Goli ( http://www.appleinsider.com/article...pping_redesigned_imacs_full_screen_ipods.html ) 

Assez axé actions Apple mais malgré tout intéressant surtout ce qui vient ce-dessous !

Un extrait en passant de l'article : 


> "In the September quarter, Apple will finish up a refresh of its entire Mac line-up, rounding it out with a redesigned iMac."



Or nous sommes dans le quart d'an de Septembre ( pas de jeu de mot sur la mécanique automobile )... Donc si ça n'est pas pour le 7 Aout, ça devrait être, au moins, avant le 30 Septembre.

Evidemment le plus tot sera le mieux pour nos et pour nos pauvres modos qui s'arrachent les cheveux lol


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2007)

...


----------



## fredintosh (27 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> ...



Oh punaise !  

&#199;a a de la gueule, en tous cas, si l'iMac lui m&#234;me a la m&#234;me ligne &#233;pur&#233;e... 

edit : mais au vu des autres photos de la galerie, n'est-il pas suspect que la touche "Command" n'ait pas le logo "Pomme" ?

(tiens, je m'aper&#231;ois qu'ils font la m&#234;me remarque sur Engadget)


----------



## Paski.pne (27 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> edit : mais au vu des autres photos de la galerie, n'est-il pas suspect que la touche "Command" n'ait pas le logo "Pomme" ?
> 
> (tiens, je m'aper&#231;ois qu'ils font la m&#234;me remarque sur Engadget)


Une autre chose surprend, les touches F9, F10, F11 et F12 semblent &#234;tre affect&#233;es &#224; autre chose qu'&#224; Expos&#233; et Dashboard. Ce serait &#233;tonnant de la part d'Apple de modifier le comportement de ces touches, c'est louche :mouais: 

J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un fake, d'autant plus que je trouve la couleur de l'alu laide (jaun&#226;tre, du &#224; la qualit&#233; des photos ???) et s'appareillant mal avec les touches blanches (ceci n'est qu'un avis perso ).


----------



## divoli (27 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> ...



Ben j'espère qu'il va être confortable, ce clavier (s'il est adopté). Parce que la photo me laisse l'impression contraire... :hein:


----------



## fredintosh (27 Juillet 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Une autre chose surprend, les touches F9, F10, F11 et F12 semblent être affectées à autre chose qu'à Exposé et Dashboard. Ce serait étonnant de la part d'Apple de modifier le comportement de ces touches, c'est louche :mouais:
> 
> J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un fake, d'autant plus que je trouve la couleur de l'alu laide (jaunâtre, du à la qualité des photos ???) et s'appareillant mal avec les touches blanches (ceci n'est qu'un avis perso ).



Moi, j'aime bien le style, mais ça dépend de la gueule du Mac qui va avec, bien sûr...
Mais effectivement, l'emplacement des pictogrammes sur les touches de fonction est doûteux...


----------



## iota (27 Juillet 2007)

Salut.



fredintosh a dit:


> mais au vu des autres photos de la galerie, n'est-il pas suspect que la touche "Command" n'ait pas le logo "Pomme" ?
> 
> (tiens, je m'aper&#231;ois qu'ils font la m&#234;me remarque sur Engadget)


Avec BootCamp, il ne me semble pas illogique qu'Apple "g&#233;n&#233;ralise" son clavier pour qu'il s'adapte plus facilement aux deux OS qui peuvent tourner dessus.

Pas de touche Pomme et pas de touche Windows, mais des touches g&#233;n&#233;riques...

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un fake personnellement, mais si c'est le cas, joli travail !

Par contre, je ne vois rien qui permette de r&#233;gler l'inclinaison.

@+
iota


----------



## PawBroon (27 Juillet 2007)

En m&#234;me temps, personne ne dit "tu cliques sur Pomme" mais plutot "cliques sur Cmd + ...".
Donc cela ne parait pas d&#233;lirant dans une logique multi OS via virtualisation et Bootcamp ainsi que pour les switcheurs qui avant cherchaient la touche ANY et qui sur Mac cherchent la touche Pomme.


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2007)

Si, avec ce clavier aux touches fa&#231;on Solutricine&#174;, on ne trouve plus de Pomme &#231;a va m&#233;chamment jaser ...

Joli fake, n&#233;anmoins.


----------



## chounim (27 Juillet 2007)

PawBroon a dit:


> En même temps, personne ne dit "tu cliques sur Pomme" mais plutot "cliques sur Cmd + ...".


ah, moi j'dis toujours pomme...

design sympa, mais ca ressemble assez au clavier des macbook, et j'les trouves pas tres pratique...a voir...

sinon, l'inclinaison y'en a pas sur les actuels non plus, moi ca m'a jamais vraiment dérangé.


----------



## mon_grain_de_sel (27 Juillet 2007)

Cette semaine, je disais à mon frère "_*qu'il est urgent d'attendre*_" au minimum le 7 août avant qu'il ne se fâche définitivement avec mon iMac G3-700 (oui, mon 2e G3-700 qui lui n'est pas en rad) pour s'acheter soit l'éventuel tout nouveau tout beau mais en révision A   iMac 4G (parce que les G4, c'est fini ) ou un des actuels 20 ou 24" mais à rabais au *AppleStore* suite à une annonce de nouveaux modèles... bien qu'il tarde aux impatients dont j'étais, à se matérialiser!

Si ma mémoire est bonne, il y a 3 ans ( août 2004), il n'y avait plus aucun iMac G4 tournesol de disponible en ligne (mauvaise plagnification  ) accompagné d'un message précisant qu'un nouveau modèle serait disponible bientôt .. Alors, août 2007 pourquoi pas!

Côté matériel: J'avais déjà donné mon point de vue en janvier *ici* et un peu *là* mais j'ajouterais que je suis en faveur d'un nouveau clavier style MacBook ou encore du type *Macally IceKey*. Imaginez un iMac noir texture (finition) MacBook avec son clavier assorti :king: ou encore dans le style iPhone "glossy" vu dans les pages précédentes ou même bonbon de couleur (iMac 1G, Shuffle) même Dell :casse:  s'est lancé dans le choix de couleur avec son Inspiron  m'enfin, tous les goûts sont dans la nature... bien que celui de Engadget manque de réalisme et surtout  de la touche magique... celle de Mr Jonathan Ive!  

Personnellement, j'ai repoussé au minimum à 2008 l'achat d'un nouvel iMac (révision C :rateau:  mon frèrot ne l'aimera pas celle-là) car j'ai opté à titre provisoire $ pour un Mini Intel.

En terminant, vu les commentaires sur les bugs présumés de la dernière version développeurs de Léopard (je n'en suis pas, je ne peux rien affirmer), 10.5 je n'y crois pas avant octobre...


----------



## HImac in touch (27 Juillet 2007)

Supermoquette, t'as pas trouvé un lien encore plus difficile à trouver  .


J'avoue qu'il est très bien comme design il a la grande classe, mais comme déjà dit , sera-t-il confortable ? Et pourquoi les touches ont changés ? T__T


Et je veux ma touche Pomme , que j'appelle Pomme xD, ou la Apple Touch


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2007)

iota a dit:


> Par contre, je ne vois rien qui permette de r&#233;gler l'inclinaison.
> 
> @+
> iota


Suffit de placer la boite de Vista dessous.


----------



## HImac in touch (28 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Suffit de placer la boite de Vista dessous.



  


J-12 ^^


----------



## frolick10 (28 Juillet 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> J-12 ^^



J-10 / 7 aout


----------



## HImac in touch (28 Juillet 2007)

Je me disais aussi j'avais dû rajouter des jours 

Quelle bonne surprise


----------



## guiguilap (28 Juillet 2007)

Joli clavier, mais ce sera encore 6 mois d'attente pour une version bluetooth


----------



## frolick10 (28 Juillet 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Je me disais aussi j'avais dû rajouter des jours
> 
> Quelle bonne surprise



Merci de te concentrer un peu!! Je suis ton décompte chaque jour... :bebe:


----------



## chounim (28 Juillet 2007)

150 jours avant noel aussi


----------



## iota (28 Juillet 2007)

Salut.



guiguilap a dit:


> Joli clavier, mais ce sera encore 6 mois d'attente pour une version bluetooth


En m&#234;me temps, un clavier sans fil sur un ordinateur de bureau, je n'en ai jamais compris l'int&#233;r&#234;t (&#224; part le port USB &#233;conomis&#233.

@+
iota


----------



## HImac in touch (28 Juillet 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Merci de te concentrer un peu!! Je suis ton d&#233;compte chaque jour... :bebe:




Oh mon premier fan  ^^, que d'&#233;motion :rose: 


iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> En m&#234;me temps, un clavier sans fil sur un ordinateur de bureau, je n'en ai jamais compris l'int&#233;r&#234;t (&#224; part le port USB &#233;conomis&#233.
> 
> ...



Oh que si moi je l'ai vu , le clavier ne bouge plus car les fils tendus et donc le clavier qui et tir&#233; par le cable et bouge tout seul , ou alors le clavier qui te soule sur ton bureau alors que t'as besoin de place, le clavier sans fil, c'est trop important , pareil pour la souris ^^, donc sans fil pour moi Mr Travaux (bah oui Jobs  ) xD ^^


----------



## frolick10 (28 Juillet 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Oh mon premier fan  ^^, que d'&#233;motion :rose:



:love:  ............    ..................  




iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> En m&#234;me temps, un clavier sans fil sur un ordinateur de bureau, je n'en ai jamais compris l'int&#233;r&#234;t (&#224; part le port USB &#233;conomis&#233.
> 
> ...



Il me semble que le clavier BT n'a pas 2 prises USB int&#233;gr&#233; au clavier. Donc en faite le clavier filaire ferait gagn&#233; 1 port / clavier BT. Reste que les usb du clavier ont une moindre capacit&#233; / usb mac. ex: suis pas s&#251;r que l'on puisse y brancher un dd externe... 

Le BT sera de plus en plus agr&#233;able avec l'&#233;volution des tailles d'&#233;cran. Un clavier BT sur un 24" &#231;a doit &#234;tre pratique... 

HS: ET vivement l'USB sans fil... pour bient&#244;t! meilleurs d&#233;bits... adieux les hub usb...


----------



## noche84 (28 Juillet 2007)

J'vous jure que Bompi va pêter un cable lol

Mais tant qu'on parle de cable et de sans fil ( lol ), l'avantage du bluethoot est qu'on peut mettre le clavier sur ses genoux voir le prendre avec soi pour agir à distance... Par contre l'autonomie est merdique ! J'ai gardé le sans fil 6 mois et après 8 piles changées j'ai pris mon clavier filaire du G3 avec un souris mini de chez Microsoft qui a une autonomie de 4 mois... Déjà mieux que 1 mois et demi avec encrassement tous les 8 jours !


----------



## fredintosh (29 Juillet 2007)

Je me demandais aussi... ce nouveau clavier, s'il est av&#233;r&#233;, il remet un peu en cause le look de l'iMac bien s&#251;r, mais pas seulement : la souris actuelle toute blanche pourrait faire un peu bizarre &#224; c&#244;t&#233;... non ?

Bref, je commence &#224; avoir des doutes... L'iMac actuel, avec tous ses accessoires, a l'avantage d'&#234;tre visuellement tr&#232;s homog&#232;ne. J'esp&#232;re qu'ils arriveront &#224; garder cette unit&#233; avec le prochain mod&#232;le.


----------



## HImac in touch (29 Juillet 2007)

Comme je bosse demain (enfin aujourd'hui T__T), voici mon décompte du jour 


*J-9* Spécial dédicace à mon fan


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juillet 2007)

Ce clavier irait sur toutes les machines Apple ? MacPro ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2007)

Non c'est un port usb absolument sp&#233;cifique &#224; l'iMac.


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juillet 2007)

Je vois que tu gardes l'habitude de faire des remarques d&#233;biles... 

Comme on ne parle pas de la sortie d'un nouveau clavier, mais d'un clavier iMac, je me demandais si il serait vendu a part et si il serait livr&#233; avec les MacPro


----------



## iota (29 Juillet 2007)

Salut.

Le mac pro est aussi en aluminium, je ne vois pas pourquoi ce clavier ne pourrait pas s'accorder.

@+
iota


----------



## Yannoux (29 Juillet 2007)

Beurk !!!! PAS BEAU ! VILAIN PAS BEAU ! MECHANT CLAVIER !!

C'est quoi ce design pour le clavier iMac?? Ive etait bourre quand il a dessine le clavier de la nouvelle generation ou quoi?
Avec du noir et du mirroir a la facon iPhone oui pourquoi pas, mais la c'est vraiment moche, c'est mon avis ais le clavier actuel est beaucoup plus joli.

Sinon on parle pas mal sur le design du clavier mais quand est il de la bestiole?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2007)




----------



## fredintosh (30 Juillet 2007)

Edit :
Je me suis permis d'ouvrir un fil distinct, car rien ne dit que la fermeture ait un lien avec l'iMac...


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


>


C'est vrai que généralement, tu n'es pas absent bien longtemps ...


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


>




J'y ai cru 



bompi a dit:


> C'est vrai que généralement, tu n'es pas absent bien longtemps ...


----------



## angealexiel (30 Juillet 2007)

bon je reviens vous donnez des news, jai du signer un disclosure agreement sur le macbook pro , donc je n'en parlerai pas, lol

par contre , pas pour l'imac , alors aux dernieres news, ce qui est certain c'est que le nouvel imac arrivera ente le 1er et le 14 aout, ya pas de dates precise, et je viens aussi dapprendre quil m'offre un ipod pour toutes les galeres que jai eu, ils m'ont conseiller d'attendre la reception du nouvel imac , car dici la de nouveaux ipod seront sortit. 
voila -)

ya plus qua attendre... lol


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juillet 2007)

Tu peux me dire d'ou viennent ces infos ?


----------



## fredintosh (30 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Tu peux me dire d'ou viennent ces infos ?



D'ici peut-&#234;tre ?...   &#199;a m'a l'air d'&#234;tre une mine pr&#233;cieuse d'informations.

Pardon d'avance aux modos, c'&#233;tait trop tentant...:rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juillet 2007)

J'avoue que je ne crois jamais &#224; ces soit disant infos pr&#233;cieuses...


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Juillet 2007)

De toutes facons , si c'ets pas Steve Jobs qui le dit lui même on ne peut croire personne , moi je crois ce que dis Angel


----------



## noche84 (30 Juillet 2007)

Ces vrai que ces infos m'ont l'air particulièrement fournies d'un autre côté j'ai l'impression que c'est une grande première de la part d'Apple de communiquer ne serait-ce qu'une date approximative de sortie...

Eeeenfin bon  Nous verrons mais manifestement il y a les iMac, les MBP et les ipods qui sont en jeux là... Intéressant


----------



## tram (31 Juillet 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> bon je reviens vous donnez des news, jai du signer un disclosure agreement sur le macbook pro , donc je n'en parlerai pas, lol
> 
> par contre , pas pour l'imac , alors aux dernieres news, ce qui est certain c'est que le nouvel imac arrivera ente le 1er et le 14 aout, ya pas de dates precise, et je viens aussi dapprendre quil m'offre un ipod pour toutes les galeres que jai eu, ils m'ont conseiller d'attendre la reception du nouvel imac , car dici la de nouveaux ipod seront sortit.
> voila -)
> ...



C'était quasiment crédible (non, en fait pas du tout) jusqu'au moment où tu signales qu'apple t' *OFFRE* quelque chose... C'est pas trop le genre de la maison 
J'ai signé un disclosure agreement qui m'interdit de dire ce que je pense de ton post


----------



## samoussa (31 Juillet 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Nous verrons mais manifestement il y a les iMac, les MBP et les ipods qui sont en jeux là... Intéressant



heu mes mb pro viennent d'être mis à jour...


----------



## zamal85 (31 Juillet 2007)

je suis allé au plus grand apple store d'europe à paris la fnac st germain le vendeur n'en savait....que d'al! du moins eux ont ne leur a encore rien dit


----------



## iota (31 Juillet 2007)

Salut.



zamal85 a dit:


> je suis allé au plus grand apple store d'europe à paris la fnac st germain le vendeur n'en savait....que d'al! du moins eux ont ne leur a encore rien dit


C'est un Apple Shop, pas un Apple Store.
Pas étonnant qu'il ne soit au courant de rien... 

@+
iota


----------



## PawBroon (31 Juillet 2007)

Je ne veux pas faire mon chieur mais le *N*DA est un *NON* Disclosure Agreement.
Là de suite avec ton _Disclosure Agreement_ tu peux y aller franco de port et balancer la purée niveau infos.


De même qu'une montre cassée reste à l'heure 2 fois par jours, les annonces de la mise à jours de la gamme Apple sont forcement vérifiées une fois de temps en temps par la sortie réelle d'un produit.

Sinon je sais de la maitresse du beau frère de Steve Jobs que dès la sortie de Leopard, Apple va bosser sur leur prochain système d'exploitation.
Vous pensez que je devrais attendre?

Baah, mise à jours ou pas, je m'équipe en aout.
J'en suis à mon 5eme switch autour de moi alors que de mon coté je suis toujours Medion Powered.
Le choix est vite fait...
:love:


----------



## dadoo113 (31 Juillet 2007)

je sais pas quand sortira le prochain imac, mais j'espère qu'il aura pas ce clavier,; j'aime pas du tout


----------



## fredintosh (31 Juillet 2007)

Les stocks d'iMac au plus bas. source Mac4ever...

_Un certain nombre de revendeurs nous informent qu'il est difficile, voire souvent impossible, de commander des stocks importants d'iMac pour les prochaines semaines._


----------



## dadoo113 (31 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Les stocks d'iMac au plus bas. source Mac4ever...
> 
> _Un certain nombre de revendeurs nous informent qu'il est difficile, voire souvent impossible, de commander des stocks importants d'iMac pour les prochaines semaines._



ces derniers temps thinksecret ne dit pas que des bétises apparement....!
vivement le 7 aout, meme si cette date me parait étrange (trop tôt avant la rentrée)


----------



## PawBroon (31 Juillet 2007)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Meme si cette date me parait étrange (trop tôt avant la rentrée)


Ce ne serait pas la première fois qu'il y a un delta entre la date de sortie / annonce et la date de dispo / livraison.
Il faut penser au fameux Back to School qui est une période très importante pour Apple.

Mettre à jour le store le 7 pour un iMac livrable vers debut septembre ne parait pas relever de la 4eme dimension.


----------



## caporalhart (31 Juillet 2007)

regardez chez la fnac, c'est plus que révélateur : y'a plus rien !!! 



http://www3.fnac.com/item/node.do?S...49&SubjectId=1660419&SearchType=SUBJECTSEARCH


----------



## fantomas.fr (31 Juillet 2007)

Effectivement, c'est plus que vide niveau imac !
Ca sent bon, hummmmmmmmmm....


----------



## lianis (31 Juillet 2007)

meme les macbook pro sont indisponibles a la fnac (ici) peut etre un remaniement de la gamme (avec un 10 ou 12" !!)


----------



## iota (31 Juillet 2007)

lianis a dit:


> meme les macbook pro sont indisponibles a la fnac (ici) peut etre un remaniement de la gamme (avec un 10 ou 12" !!)


Seul le MacBook Pro 15" est en rupture de stock, et ceci est li&#233; &#224; une difficult&#233; d'approvisionnement en dalle LCD/DEL.

Les MacBook Pro ont &#233;t&#233; mis &#224; jour il y a peu, faut pas r&#234;ver non plus 

Par contre, 1 &#224; 3 semaines d'attente pour avoir un clavier filaire sur l'Apple Store US, si &#231;a ce n'est pas un signe 

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (31 Juillet 2007)

Juste une petite r&#233;flexion. Si la sortie de l'iMac n'est pas accompagn&#233;e d'un nouvel iLife, cela sera insuffisant pour une keynote. Mais cela ne semble pas poser de probl&#232;me &#224; Apple de sortir du matos sans keynote. Sauf si ma m&#233;moire me joue des tours, il  me semble que le MacBook actuel, qui est quand m&#234;me un best seller, n'a fait l'objet d'aucune keynote &#224; sa sortie, pourtant, son look et sa conception &#8212; sans &#234;tre en totale rupture &#8212; &#233;taient quand m&#234;me assez diff&#233;rents de l'iBook sur bien des points.

Donc, l'iMac peut tr&#232;s bien sortir comme &#231;a du jour au lendemain sans crier gare.


----------



## Steve J. (31 Juillet 2007)

Si ce que tu dis est vrai, &#231;a me rassure car c'est un point qui me faisait quand m&#234;me douter sur la date du 7 ao&#251;t...

Car d'habitude, je ne pense pas que les" special events" soit annonc&#233; la veille?? si?


----------



## frolick10 (31 Juillet 2007)

J-7..... T'es pass&#233; o&#249; HImac in touch?!


----------



## samoussa (31 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Juste une petite réflexion. Si la sortie de l'iMac n'est pas accompagnée d'un nouvel iLife, cela sera insuffisant pour une keynote. Mais cela ne semble pas poser de problème à Apple de sortir du matos sans keynote. Sauf si ma mémoire me joue des tours, il  me semble que le MacBook actuel, qui est quand même un best seller, n'a fait l'objet d'aucune keynote à sa sortie, pourtant, son look et sa conception  sans être en totale rupture  étaient quand même assez différents de l'iBook sur bien des points.
> 
> Donc, l'iMac peut très bien sortir comme ça du jour au lendemain sans crier gare.



ça fait même bien longtemps qu'une keynote n'a pas été l'occasion de présenter une nouvelle machine. :mouais:


----------



## guiguilap (31 Juillet 2007)

Ce sent bon pour le iMac toutes ces ruptures


----------



## Bjeko (31 Juillet 2007)

Puisqu' on parle d' "habitudes", et m&#234;me si l'on sait qu' il est facile d' en changer... une question aux grands anciens  qui fr&#233;quentent la pomme depuis des lustres :

Qu' en est-il d' Apple au niveau de sa politique de prix en cas de renouvellement de gamme ?

1/ Les mod&#232;les sont substitu&#233;s au m&#234;me prix pour suivre l' inflation technologique > donc de 999 &#224; 1999&#8364; comme les iMacs actuels.

2/ Les prix augmentent un peu pour suivre l' inflation mon&#233;taire > 1100 &#224; 2200&#8364; par ex.

3/ Le produit nouveau surclasse tellement l' ancien et le prix augmente en cons&#233;quence > 1500 &#224; 2800&#8364; :afraid:  Il s' agirait la d' une gamme de produits qui n' est plus dans la m&#234;me gamme de prix.

Je suis un peu inquiet, &#224; cause des rumeurs sur la disparition du 17"... mais si la bonne r&#233;ponse &#233;tait la n&#176;1, voire m&#234;me la n&#176;2, &#231;a serait hyprabon : un 20" nouveau au prix d' un "vieux" 17" :   MIAM :love:


----------



## guiguilap (31 Juillet 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> :   MIAM :love:




Ca se mange les macs ??? :mouais:


----------



## Bjeko (31 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ca se mange les macs ??? :mouais:



Une pomme tous les matins éloigne le médecin


----------



## guiguilap (31 Juillet 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> Une pomme tous les matins éloigne le médecin



En plus ma grand-mère me dit toujours que c'est bon pour prévenir les cancers   :rateau:


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Août 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> J-7..... T'es passé où HImac in touch?!



Désolé mais je bossais à ...  (voir en dessous) aujourd'hui

J'en profite pour J-6   car demain aussi je finis à 23h


guiguilap a dit:


> Ce sent bon pour le iMac toutes ces ruptures


Ouais trop xD   :love:


guiguilap a dit:


> Ca se mange les macs ??? :mouais:




Les Macs je sais pas mais les Big Mac oui , la preuve je viens de finir mon service à 23h aujourd'hui


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2007)

Captivantes, ces derni&#232;res rumeurs ... Vous vous am&#233;liorez, les gars, c'est s&#251;r ...


----------



## angealexiel (1 Août 2007)

llez sur macworld , apple vient de convier des journalistes pour une presentation concernant le mac le 7 aout, voila now c'est sur, je pense que apple va m'envoyer le nouveau, halleluai -) so happy


PS, que certains soit ameres parceque apple me fait un cadeau , c'est pas la peine, vous auriez eu toutes les galeres et plus dimac depuis fin mai, et 300 euros de tel a applecare, c normal quil m'offre quelquechose, et j'avais raison , mes sources sont des agent niveau 2 d'apple, qui nont pas d'infos sure, mais qui en interne constate des choses qui leur font penser que un nouveau modele va sortir.... point barre, ca m'enerve les gens aigris comme ca....
le pire c'est que je fesait ca pour vous informez c'est tout...


----------



## Cricri (1 Août 2007)

A moins que ce soit pour présenter un clavier et son étui en cuir  
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/07/07/31/apple_to_host_mac_event_next_tuesday.html


----------



## Jellybass (1 Août 2007)

Aaaaaah, &#231;a, c'est une information qui fait plaisir  . J'ai l'impression d'&#234;tre r&#233;compens&#233; pour avoir eu la patience de suivre ce fil. 

Y a-t-il une chance qu'on puisse suivre le conf&#233;rence en direct quelque part sur le net ?


----------



## fredintosh (1 Août 2007)

Bon, qui prévient les news de MacG ?...


----------



## PawBroon (1 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> Ca m'enerve les gens aigris comme ça, le pire c'est que je fesait ca pour vous informez c'est tout...


Pas la peine de t'énerver, tu vas nous faire un AVC et le Dr House n'est pas encore inscrit sur ce forum.
Console toi en te disant qu'au soir du 7 tu pourras faire le cake devant tout le monde.


----------



## guiguilap (1 Août 2007)

Sp&#233;cial event pr&#233;vue le 7 aout, c'est officiel


----------



## Bjeko (1 Août 2007)

(je sais ça fait un peu flood comme post mais je peux pas m' empécher  )


----------



## guiguilap (1 Août 2007)

Moi je dis f&#233;l&#233;citations au sites de rumeurs


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2007)

Jellybass a dit:


> Aaaaaah, ça, c'est une information qui fait plaisir  . J'ai l'impression d'être récompensé pour avoir eu la patience de suivre ce fil.


Ma récompense sera de le fermer ...


----------



## fredintosh (1 Août 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ma récompense sera de le fermer ...



J-6


----------



## guiguilap (1 Août 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ma récompense sera de le fermer ...



Juste une question, pourquoi le fil que j'avais posté dans "réagissez" a été fermé :mouais:  ?


----------



## fredintosh (1 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Juste une question, pourquoi le fil que j'avais post&#233; dans "r&#233;agissez" a &#233;t&#233; ferm&#233; :mouais:  ?



Parce que c'est sans doute trop t&#244;t pour r&#233;agir &#224; un &#233;v&#232;nement qui ne s'est pas encore d&#233;roul&#233;...  Non ?


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Juste une question, pourquoi le fil que j'avais posté dans "réagissez" a été fermé :mouais:  ?


Tu es gentil mais ce n'est pas moi qui m'occupe de ce forum ... et tu es dans un autre fil qui, lui, est toujours ouvert (vous en avez, de la chance). Alors évite de poster indûment, stp 
En tous cas, mon petit doigt me dit que Fredintosh doit être près de la vérité


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Spécial event prévue le 7 aout, c'est officiel


A 10h heure locale. Donc 18h chez nous, non ?


----------



## noche84 (1 Août 2007)

Nous avons donc 6 jours pour rumorer sur les spécifications techniques du petit nouveau... Qu'est ce qui vous ferait rêver comme machine ? ( tout en restant dans la rumeur ou le réalisme technologique et pas les élucubrations lol )


----------



## vir03 (1 Août 2007)

Moi je verrai bien un lecteur d'empreintes digitales, ca se généralise sur les PC portables


----------



## chounim (1 Août 2007)

un truc qui me ferait plaisir de d&#233;couvrir sous le drap qui va se lever au dessus le la b&#234;te, c'est quelque chose que personne n'ai vraiment imagin&#233;, ou qui ne ressemble a aucun fake.

pourquoi pas voir le 17" disparaitre, pour un 20" au meme prix...dalle LED, tout alu style Apple Display, ou verre style iPhone...mais pas noir...un clavier et souris bluetoof d'office, un port sata, un fw800.


----------



## iota (1 Août 2007)

Salut.

Pour les specs, comme d'habitude, proches de celles du MacBook Pro...
-Processeur : Core 2 Duo 2GHz &#224; 2,4GHz
-RAM : 1Go
-GPU : Geforce 8600 128/256Mo
-Disque Dur : 250Go
-Ecran 20" &#224; 24"
-Superdrive 8X DL
-Wifi + BlueTooth
-Apple Remote
-R&#233;seau Gigabit
-...

@+
iota


----------



## Sudiste06 (1 Août 2007)

Bah moi je l'ai acheté il y a un mois (un "17 because pas trop de sous..) j'ai fait une boulette..??  

S06


----------



## chounim (1 Août 2007)

bah non, pourquoi?

si il te convient, c'est pas une boueltte, tu en tires satisfaction? alors pas de boulette


----------



## Sudiste06 (1 Août 2007)

chounim a dit:


> bah non, pourquoi?
> 
> si il te convient, c'est pas une boueltte, tu en tires satisfaction? alors pas de boulette



Baaaaah ouais jusque-l&#224;..  Nan mais &#224; vous lire on a l'impression que les nouveaux Mac vont &#234;tre r&#233;volutionnaires..   

Et je croyais qu'il n'y aurait pas de OS XI..??  

S06


----------



## guiguilap (1 Août 2007)

Nouveau iMac ne veut pas dire OS 11 !


----------



## msinno (1 Août 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Baaaaah ouais jusque-l&#224;..  Nan mais &#224; vous lire on a l'impression que les nouveaux Mac vont &#234;tre r&#233;volutionnaires..
> 
> Et je croyais qu'il n'y aurait pas de OS XI..??
> 
> S06


OS XI (onze??)???? attend qu'on termine deja tous les 10.x ... 

Mais en tout cas ce sera plusproche du MacBook Pro que du MacPro, je vois mal un octo core ou un quad core dans un iMac (brulerait le ptio...).. Enfin je dis ca, je dis rien huh....


----------



## Bones (1 Août 2007)

Je vous rappelle quand même que si l'iMac est aussi fin c'est qu'il incorpore des éléments de portables ... 
Imaginez que Steve nous ponde un iMac moins fin ( style eMac ) tout noir ( pour donner l'illusion de l'amincir ) avec un mono xeon quad core dedans  
Il y aurait quand même de la place pour en mettre des choses là-dedans .

Steve , tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire ... Ah oui j'oubliais , si ça pouvait pas dépasser
 les 1700 euros ...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2007)

Un Xeon dans un iMac, j'aurai tout lu&#8230;

Entre deux y a le Conroe, mais c'est pas pour rien que c'est du Merom dedans.


----------



## iota (1 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Entre deux y a le Conroe, mais c'est pas pour rien que c'est du Merom dedans.


Il y avait des rumeurs concernant l'arriv&#233; d'un Merom Quad Core... mais plus d'infos depuis...

Mais quand on voit le rapport performance/prix du Conroe, c'est vraiment dommage de ne pas le retrouver dans la gamme Apple.

@+
iota


----------



## Bjeko (1 Août 2007)

Bones a dit:


> Je vous rappelle quand m&#234;me que si l'iMac est aussi fin c'est qu'il incorpore des &#233;l&#233;ments de portables ...
> Imaginez que Steve nous ponde un iMac moins fin ( style eMac ) tout noir ( pour donner l'illusion de l'amincir ) avec un mono xeon quad core dedans
> Il y aurait quand m&#234;me de la place pour en mettre des choses l&#224;-dedans .
> 
> ...



Je pense plutot que la tendance d' Apple est de faire du "grand &#233;cran light" : les moniteurs Cinema ou l' iPhone sont parmi les plus l&#233;gers de leur march&#233; en rapport &#224; leur taille d' &#233;cran.

En fait c' est surtout ce que j' esp&#232;re car je souhaiterais faire des pr&#233;sentations avec et donc le transporter fr&#233;quemment... un 24" sous les 10 kg serait l' id&#233;al pour moi


----------



## vleroy (1 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Un Xeon dans un iMac, j'aurai tout lu



T'énerves pas SM. Pas bon pour la tension      
Faut bien que jeunesse se passe


----------



## Steph-24 (1 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Pour les specs, comme d'habitude, proches de celles du MacBook Pro...
> -Processeur : Core 2 Duo 2GHz &#224; 2,4GHz *OK*
> ...



-FW800 + FW400 + USB2.0
-Livr&#233; avec iLife 08' (on peut r&#234;ver)


----------



## samoussa (1 Août 2007)

plus d'imac sur le site de la FNAC, carrément absents, pour ceux qui doutaient du renouvèlement de la gamme


----------



## iota (1 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Livr&#233; avec iLife 08' (on peut r&#234;ver)


Tant qu'on y est, un bon pour une mise &#224; jour gratuite vers Leopard 

@+
iota


----------



## Yannoux (1 Août 2007)

Ben moi je dis que l'on verra ca Mardi prochain!!!!!!:love:   :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
Special Event annonce par Apple donc Wait & See !


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Août 2007)

AAAAAAALLLLELOUYAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, j'ai bossé une journée et hop ça tombe , le iMac le 7 aout :love:

Ca y'est J-4, merci à tous (mais c'ets pas fini) pour ce moment de folie , je vous aime  .


Ce que j'attends par dessus les specs c'est un design de taré et une révolution( je sais pas laquel) mais qui scotche tout le monde  .


Vous pensez qu'il sera expédiable dès le 7 Aout ?ou il va nous dire vous l'aurez d'ici Fin septembre T__T ??


Youhou , et donc nouveau clavier aussi ?


----------



## Sudiste06 (2 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> AAAAAAALLLLELOUYAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, j'ai bossé une journée et hop ça tombe , le iMac le 7 aout :love:
> 
> Ca y'est J-4, merci à tous (mais c'ets pas fini) pour ce moment de folie , je vous aime  .
> 
> ...



Ah bah merde alors j'ai fait une boulette en en achetant un il y a 1 mois seulement.. Bouuuuuuh.. :mouais:   

S06


----------



## chounim (2 Août 2007)

tu peux toujours te rassurer en te disant que les premieres versions de nouvelles machines ont parfois des d&#233;fauts majeurs...
les premiers macbook blancs par exemple soufrais d'une d&#233;colaration (ca virait au jaune...)les ventillos faisaient un bruit bizarre...
a mon avis, ca reste un bon achat, meme si, bno, le nouveau sera nouveau...^^


----------



## bebert (2 Août 2007)

Bonjour !
Ça papote énormément par ici dites donc ! 
Je ne sais pas si vous avez déjà parlé de la sortie éventuelle d'un iMac en alu brossé (j'ai la flemme de relire toutes ces pages...).
Jusqu'à présent, cette finition était réservée à la gamme pro.
Cela veut-il dire qu'il y aura des "iMac Pro" à côté d'iMacs GP (blanc) ?
Ou cette finition ne distinguera plus seulement les modèle pros ?
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## fredintosh (2 Août 2007)

Ce n'est pas du genre d'Apple de multiplier les mod&#232;les et les gammes, et de semer la confusion.

Par contre, le recyclage des "anciens" iMac blancs pour un mod&#232;le cheap d'entr&#233;e de gamme (un peu comme l'eMac en son temps), pourquoi pas... M&#234;me si la probabilit&#233; est faible.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2007)

Si, comme le prétend la rumeur, Apple sort des iMac en alu, toute la gamme sera en alu sauf le MacBook. Alors un MacBook alu après ?


----------



## fredintosh (2 Août 2007)

Raccourcis tactiles.


----------



## Steph-24 (2 Août 2007)

chounim a dit:


> tu peux toujours te rassurer en te disant que les premieres versions de nouvelles machines ont parfois des défauts majeurs...
> les premiers macbook blancs par exemple soufrais d'une décolaration (ca virait au jaune...)les ventillos faisaient un bruit bizarre...
> a mon avis, ca reste un bon achat, meme si, bno, le nouveau sera nouveau...^^



Le problème des revA est un faux problème.
Effectivement il y a parfois des soucis technique et j'en ai fait les frais avec mon MacBook Core Duo que j'ai acheté la première semaine après sa sortie (Mai 2006) mais Apple me l'a remplacé sans broncher.

Si tu as un problème dans les 15 jours après la livraison, tu appelles Apple et c'est la gentil dame au téléphone qui va te proposer de te le réparer ou te de le remplacer tout simplement.

Donc je ne vois pas vraiment où est le risque d'acheter une revA. 

Et pour le problème de la décoloration, il faut juste attendre qu'Apple reconnaisse le problème (ce qui parfois mais assez longtemps je l'accorde), mais après, la pièce est aussi remplacer gratuitement. J'ai aussi pu tester la décoloration avec mon MacBook


----------



## msinno (2 Août 2007)

surement utilisable depuis le touchpad d'un portable, ou avec la partie sensible de la future souris (voir brevet precedent). C'est cela surement l'interface tactile pour un ordinateur, car je ne vois personne tripoter son ecran verticale a longueur de journée, en laissant au final des traces et plus arriver a lire un .doc :mouais:


----------



## Steph-24 (2 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Si, comme le pr&#233;tend la rumeur, Apple sort des iMac en alu, toute la gamme sera en alu sauf le MacBook. Alors un MacBook alu apr&#232;s ?



Depuis des mois, je pense que le nouvel iMac ne sera pas en Alu mais s'accordera, niveau design, avec l'iPhone. Je continue donc &#224; le penser. 
La partie alu dont parle les sites de rumeurs sera peut-&#234;tre pr&#233;sente sur l'arri&#232;re de la machine (comme l'iPhone)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Août 2007)

msinno a dit:


> surement utilisable depuis le touchpad d'un portable, ou avec la partie sensible de la future souris (voir brevet precedent). C'est cela surement l'interface tactile pour un ordinateur, car je ne vois personne tripoter son ecran verticale a longueur de journ&#233;e, en laissant au final des traces et plus arriver a lire un .doc :mouais:


...&#224; moins d'incorporer &#224; ce nouvel iMac le m&#234;me syst&#232;me que sur les ardoises magique !!!  ..ZZzziiiip..





En tout cas pour mardi, c'est que &#231;a sentirait presque le battage de record du nombre de connect&#233;s du 9 Janvier..


----------



## msinno (2 Août 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> ...&#224; moins d'incorporer &#224; ce nouvel iMac le m&#234;me syst&#232;me que sur les ardoises magique !!!  ..ZZzziiiip..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHhhh toute mon enfance ce truc (le retrouverais-je dans un produit Apple???)

*Sinon voici ce que je viens de lire d'un journaliste invit&#233; au special event de Mardi. Selon lui (et d'apr&#232;s un coup de fil d'Apple) il s'agirait d'une d&#233;monstration de produit, donc pas forcement d'un lancement... Mais alors organiser un SE pour une d&#233;monstration ca fait beaucoup...*

Voici le lien 
http://stuff.tv/blogs/future/archive/2007/08/01/apple-to-release-new-imac-next-week.aspx


----------



## fredintosh (2 Août 2007)

msinno a dit:


> *Sinon voici ce que je viens de lire d'un journaliste invité au special event de Mardi. Selon lui (et d'après un coup de fil d'Apple) il s'agirait d'une démonstration de produit, donc pas forcement d'un lancement... Mais alors organiser un SE pour une démonstration ca fait beaucoup...*


Ils vont quand même pas se contenter de faire une démo du MacMini, ou une démo d'iLife 06...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ils vont quand même pas se contenter de faire une démo du MacMini, ou une démo d'iLife 06...


Non, une démo de l'iMac à écran tactile, disponible en octobre en même temps que Leopard (requis pour faire fonctionner les capacités tactiles de la bête). :love:


----------



## guiguilap (2 Août 2007)

Un Apple Cin&#233;ma display avec iSight int&#233;gr&#233;e reli&#233; en bureau &#233;tendu au nouvel iMac au design iPhone :love:
Et un iPod MultiTooch reli&#233; sur son dock avec un Cube Intel Xeon 

Voil&#224; la d&#233;monstration id&#233;ale


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2007)

Sert &#224; rien le xeon s'il n'est pas en bi-pro&#8230;


----------



## iota (2 Août 2007)

Salut.



supermoquette a dit:


> Sert &#224; rien le xeon s'il n'est pas en bi-pro&#8230;


J'allais le dire...

Le seul int&#233;ret du Xeon et qu'il supporte le bi-processeur.

Pour un mono-processeur, autant prendre un Conroe, tout aussi performant est bien meilleur march&#233;.

@+
iota


----------



## guiguilap (2 Août 2007)

Oui, 

Ben un Santa rosa sinon


----------



## iota (2 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ben un Santa rosa sinon


Santa Rosa c'est la plateforme pour les portables, donc pas de Quad Core disponible.

Dis monsieur Apple, &#224; partir de quand comptes tu utiliser le Conroe ?
Quand on voit le prix du Q6600, &#231;a donne envie...

@+
iota


----------



## guiguilap (2 Août 2007)

Moi je verrais quand m&#234;me bien une &#233;volution du MacMini vers un projet similaire au Cube G4...  Pas vous ?


----------



## vir03 (2 Août 2007)

Ca vire à la bataille d'expert votre histoire... 
:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2007)

vir03 a dit:


> Ca vire &#224; la bataille d'expert votre histoire...
> :mouais:


D&#232;s qu'il y a une annonce d'apple en vue le cerveau et les hormones bouillissent pour finir en d&#233;pression juste apr&#232;s l'annonce. C'est presque plus stable que la loi de moore


----------



## guiguilap (2 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Dès qu'il y a une annonce d'apple en vue le cerveau et les hormones bouillissent pour finir en dépression juste après l'annonce.



Je vois qu'on a prioris la même expérience en matière d'attente


----------



## Sudiste06 (2 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Le problème des revA est un faux problème.
> Effectivement il y a parfois des soucis technique et j'en ai fait les frais avec mon MacBook Core Duo que j'ai acheté la première semaine après sa sortie (Mai 2006) mais Apple me l'a remplacé sans broncher.
> 
> Si tu as un problème dans les 15 jours après la livraison, tu appelles Apple et c'est la gentil dame au téléphone qui va te proposer de te le réparer ou te de le remplacer tout simplement.
> ...



BOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-BOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU..


----------



## robdumchap (2 Août 2007)

http://www.svmmac.fr/news/4017/est_ce_le_prochain_clavier_dapple


----------



## robdumchap (2 Août 2007)

http://www.svmmac.fr/news/4016/bientot_du_nouveau_dans_la_gamme_dapple


----------



## PawBroon (2 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est presque plus stable que la loi de Moore.


Michael Moore?





Je ne suis pas surpris du résultat pour le compte.


----------



## msinno (2 Août 2007)

voila... Ben, en fait c'etait un ing&#233;nieur des ann&#233;e60-70 ce Moore... loi sur la multiplication des frequence processeurs et puissance... Stable jusqu'au... Pentium 4


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2007)

Le co-fondateur d'Intel surtout 

Et sa loi marche encore.


----------



## iota (2 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Le co-fondateur d'Intel surtout
> 
> Et sa loi marche encore.


L'énoncé de la loi est remis à jour régulièrement pour resté d'actualité 

Un jour c'est le nombre de transistor qui double, le lendemain la fréquence, la veille c'était la puissance...

@+
iota


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Si, comme le prétend la rumeur, Apple sort des iMac en alu, toute la gamme sera en alu sauf le MacBook. Alors un MacBook alu après ?



On peut dire que le MacBook Pro est déja en alu , titanium quoi 



fredintosh a dit:


> Raccourcis tactiles.



Le clavier tactile auquel j'avais fait allusion y'a quelques posts plutot (efnin y'a plusieurs pages maintenant) ??



Steph-24 a dit:


> Le problème des revA est un faux problème.
> Effectivement il y a parfois des soucis technique et j'en ai fait les frais avec mon MacBook Core Duo que j'ai acheté la première semaine après sa sortie (Mai 2006) mais Apple me l'a remplacé sans broncher.
> 
> Si tu as un problème dans les 15 jours après la livraison, tu appelles Apple et c'est la gentil dame au téléphone qui va te proposer de te le réparer ou te de le remplacer tout simplement.
> ...




+1 On a l'impression que les REV A (bien qu'il y ait des petits problèmes solvables) sont des versions Béta à vous entendre... Apple fait des Tests évidemment.



msinno a dit:


> surement utilisable depuis le touchpad d'un portable, ou avec la partie sensible de la future souris (voir brevet precedent). C'est cela surement l'interface tactile pour un ordinateur, car je ne vois personne tripoter son ecran verticale a longueur de journée, en laissant au final des traces et plus arriver a lire un .doc :mouais:



Ouais si mon iMac G5 devenait tactile , ca serait difficile de pas avoir mal au doigt, et puis c'est pas intuitif ou plaisant à utiliser.



Steph-24 a dit:


> Depuis des mois, je pense que le nouvel iMac ne sera pas en Alu mais s'accordera, niveau design, avec l'iPhone. Je continue donc à le penser.
> La partie alu dont parle les sites de rumeurs sera peut-être présente sur l'arrière de la machine (comme l'iPhone)



L'iMac iPhone style d'il y a quelques pages m'a bluffé, je le veux 



Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> ...à moins d'incorporer à ce nouvel iMac le même système que sur les ardoises magique !!!  ..ZZzziiiip..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les ardoises magique  , moi j'avais un télécran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qu'il est beau :love: que de souvenirs.

Sinon je pense qu'un clavier tactile (oui j'en remet une couche ) serait vraiment une très bonne idée .



msinno a dit:


> AHhhh toute mon enfance ce truc (le retrouverais-je dans un produit Apple???)
> 
> *Sinon voici ce que je viens de lire d'un journaliste invité au special event de Mardi. Selon lui (et d'après un coup de fil d'Apple) il s'agirait d'une démonstration de produit, donc pas forcement d'un lancement... Mais alors organiser un SE pour une démonstration ca fait beaucoup...*
> 
> ...



Je cautionne pas T___T. Je veux mon iMac moi T__T. Ou alors présentation d'iLife 07  et un One more thing iMac ? Ou alors bien sur le clavier de l'iMac et l'iMac one more thing


----------



## PawBroon (2 Août 2007)

Je tombe à plat comme une vraie merde avec ma blague sur Michael Moore j'ai l'impression.
Dites, vous pensez VRAIMENT que je suis aussi niais que ça?

En même temps, ne répondez pas SVP!!


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2007)

La loi de Moore, ce n'est m&#234;me pas une loi (&#224; la limite, je verrais presque &#231;a comme une conjecture ou alors un objectif &#224; atteindre ...)

Bon vous &#234;tes gentils d'ici au 7, hein ? Paske sinon, c'est moi qui vais jouer &#224; l'ardoise magique avec ce fil  Alors &#233;viter les pignolades et les photos H.S.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Août 2007)

_Edit : Alors là je me flagelle moi-même, je répète ce qui a été dit deux post plus haut...._

_Je suis prêt à m'immoler par le feu pour me faire pardonner....... si si....._


----------



## Steph-24 (2 Août 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> BOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-BOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU..



Très beau commentaire !!!!! :mouais: 

ET là tu fais quoi bompi ????


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Août 2007)

... Là il le signe de la pointe de son curseur d'un B qui veut dire Bompiii  


Euh... vivement le 7 aout qu'il arrive avec un clavier tactile


----------



## noche84 (3 Août 2007)

> e cautionne pas T___T. Je veux mon iMac moi T__T. Ou alors présentation d'iLife 07 et un One more thing iMac ? Ou alors bien sur le clavier de l'iMac et l'iMac one more thing



Pour ce qui est d'iLife 07 j'y crois pas trop personellement... Si la suite n'est pas encore sortie, c'est surement qu'elle a recours aux technologies de Leopard ( Core animation par exemple )... Peut-être en octobre... ou peut être directement la 08 en Janvier ( a moins qu'ils fassent comme Microsoft qui sort un 95 en 1994, un 98 en 1997 etc etc )

pour l'imac comme config ? tjrs pas d'idées ?

- santa rosa xx Ghz
- 1 Go de RAM
- Carte graphique revue à la hausse
- HD de 300Go
- isight de meilleure résolution ???
- un gros autocolant "Leopard Ready" ( non je rigole lol  )

...


----------



## Newimacvero (3 Août 2007)

Bonjour !
Au risque de me répéter : chuis vraiment contente que mon post soit allé jusque là. Merci à tous !
Donc voilà, plus que qq jours avant le verdict  

Par contre, n'étant pas aussi portée spécificités techniques que certains d'entre vous, j'avoue que je ne saurai dire les "composants" idéaux pour mon futur Imac... Cela resume à "du moment que c'est le nouveau"   

Ps : l'ibook "coquillage" sur lequel je patientais tranquillement avant le nouvel Imac m'a lâché il y a 2-3 semanes... on m'a prêté un PCCCC :rateau:


----------



## schwitch54 (3 Août 2007)

Bonjours, 
Et il possible de voir apparaitre dans le futur Imac (si futur Imac il y a  dès mardi) un lecteur graveur type HDDVD ou Blue Ray.


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Août 2007)

oui, il est possible...


----------



## iota (3 Août 2007)

Salut.



schwitch54 a dit:


> Et il possible de voir apparaitre dans le futur Imac (si futur Imac il y a  d&#232;s mardi) un lecteur graveur type HDDVD ou Blue Ray.


Pour le HD-DVD, &#224; priori non (Apple fait parti du consortium Blu-Ray).

Pour le graveur de Blu-Ray, je n'y crois pas trop.
Par contre, un combo lecteur Blu-Ray + graveur DVD, pourquoi pas (en tout cas, c'est plus probable).

@+
iota


----------



## msinno (3 Août 2007)

Alors vu le prix des lecteurs Blu-Ray en ce moment (excessif......) je pense qu'il va falloir patienter encore un peu avant d'en avoir un dans nos mac. A moins que le prix de ce dernier en patisse, ou alors reserv&#233; au haut de gamme iMac. 

Ensuite, vu le nombre de film qu'il y a pour l'instant en Blu-Ray, l'interet est tout de meme limit&#233;. A moins de voir a long terme et encore on ne sait pas encore quelle format sera le bon... (on ne parle que de visionage, pas de stockage, hein...)

Tout cela pour dire, si il y en a un tant mieux, sinon il faudra patienter encore un peu, ou s'abstenir...


----------



## Steph-24 (3 Août 2007)

Le lecteur blue-ray pourrait tout simplement être proposé en option.

Et il serait temps que ça arrive sur un Mac


----------



## msinno (3 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Le lecteur blue-ray pourrait tout simplement être proposé en option.
> 
> Et il serait temps que ça arrive sur un Mac


c'es ce que je disais, en option, ou sur la version haut de gamme. 

Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il serait temps que ca arrive sur mac... Ce n'est pas (du tout) encore d&#233;mocratiser, et meme si il est promis a un bel avenir, ca reste encore un march&#233; de niche au niveau mondial...


----------



## Steph-24 (3 Août 2007)

msinno a dit:


> c'es ce que je disais, en option, ou sur la version haut de gamme.
> 
> Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il serait temps que ca arrive sur mac... Ce n'est pas (du tout) encore démocratiser, et meme si il est promis a un bel avenir, ca reste encore un marché de niche au niveau mondial...



Apple est un des derniers, si ce n'est le dernier constructeur informatique à ne pas avoir un ordinateur équipé de lecteur HD dans sa gamme.

Il y a qu'à voir chez Dell, HP, Toshiba, Sony etc...


----------



## PawBroon (3 Août 2007)

Et puis d'un Combo dans le premier MB à un Blue-Ray dans le dernier des iMac ça permet d'écarteler encore plus l'écart type.

Sinon dans la série goodies hardware pour Mac je verrais bien l'encodage H264 hardware de base.
Comme ça il y aurait une dynamique évidente avec l'AppleTV etc.

Pour les fans de sites de rumeurs Anglophones, il y a aussi le très fameux "PowerMac G5 next tuesday!!!".


----------



## apenspel (3 Août 2007)

Moi, il me pla&#238;t bien l'iMac actuel. Enfin, les deux grands. Et je pr&#233;f&#232;re les graveurs externes pour les machines de bureau.


----------



## marabouma (3 Août 2007)

Hé pourquoi pas le Bluetooth 2.1 intégrée également?


----------



## angealexiel (3 Août 2007)

Tout les santa rosa inclus une puce pour le decodage du H.264 , reste a savoir plutot si apple va l'utiliser , car quand on voit les drivers et tout le reste chez apple, c'est vraiment pourri


----------



## noche84 (3 Août 2007)

Juste une petite parenthèse historique lol Lorsque j'ai switché en 2000 sur un iMac G3 400Mhz DV... Et bien le lecteur DVD était inclus, ils étaient dans les premiers...

Alors peut-être est-il en effet temps de proposer un lecteur blueray en option ou sur le haut de gamme comme on l'a dit plus haut.

Quand au Santa-rosa, c'est une obligation de le mettre dedans ! ( a moins qu'ils n'optent pour un processeur de desktop )


----------



## iota (3 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> Tout les santa rosa inclus une puce pour le decodage du H.264


:mouais::hein:
La plateforme Santa Rosa n'inclue pas de décodeur H.264 en hard...

@+
iota


----------



## Steph-24 (3 Août 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Juste une petite parenthèse historique lol Lorsque j'ai switché en 2000 sur un iMac G3 400Mhz DV... Et bien le lecteur DVD était inclus, ils étaient dans les premiers...
> 
> Alors peut-être est-il en effet temps de proposer un lecteur blueray en option ou sur le haut de gamme comme on l'a dit plus haut.
> 
> Quand au Santa-rosa, c'est une obligation de le mettre dedans ! ( a moins qu'ils n'optent pour un processeur de desktop )



Je pense qu'Apple pourrait maintenant utiliser le Conroe (processeur de bureau).
Il ne chauffe pas particulièrement et est bien moins cher que la plate forme Santa Rosa.

Du moins, étant donné la taille de l'iMac actuel, le Conroe passerait sans problème je pense.
Mais si Apple décide de diviser sa profondeur par deux et de supprimer la partie très laide située en bas de l'écran, je pene qu'on repartira sur des processeurs pour portables


----------



## Steph-24 (3 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> :mouais::hein:
> La plateforme Santa Rosa n'inclue pas de décodeur H.264 en hard...
> 
> @+
> iota



C'est bien ce que je pensé aussi.
Par contre il existe bien des puces dont le rôle est de décoder ou d'encoder du H.264. Mais elles sont très chers il me semble


----------



## Bjeko (3 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Je pense qu'Apple pourrait maintenant utiliser le Conroe (processeur de bureau).
> Il ne chauffe pas particuli&#232;rement et est bien moins cher que la plate forme Santa Rosa.
> 
> Du moins, &#233;tant donn&#233; la taille de l'iMac actuel, le Conroe passerait sans probl&#232;me je pense.
> Mais si Apple d&#233;cide de diviser sa profondeur par deux et de supprimer la partie tr&#232;s laide situ&#233;e en bas de l'&#233;cran, je pene qu'on repartira sur des processeurs pour portables



La 2&#232;me solution me plairait bien : un 24" transportable :love: ... quitte &#224; sacrifier un peu de puissance...

et sinon comme vous je pense et j' esp&#232;re que le blue-ray sera optionnel et qu' on pourra choisir d' upgrader le lecteur dans un second temps.

ps : rhhhha le 7, c' est la date &#224; laquelle je pars en camping montagnard, tr&#233;s loin de toute fonte d' information... m&#234;me pas une petite rumeur, &#224; moins de tomber sur un berger Mac-user


----------



## josselinco (3 Août 2007)

On sera fix&#233; Mardi, J-4 ^^

*hate*


----------



## iota (3 Août 2007)

josselinco a dit:


> On sera fixé Mardi, J-4 ^^


Au moins, on sait qu'avec HImac in touch, il y a au moins deux membres des forums qui savent compter...  :rateau: 

@+
iota


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Au moins, on sait qu'avec HImac in touch, il y a au moins deux membres des forums qui savent compter...  :rateau:
> 
> @+
> iota



C'est fou ces jeunes


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Août 2007)

Huhu  

Me voici , mon compteur est devenu populaire , je vais ouvrir un site de compteur si ça continue   .

Il est minuit donc on va dire pour nous français J-3


----------



## noche84 (4 Août 2007)

Personne n'a encore créé de widget faisant le décompte ? C'était sympa ( j'dis pas qu'on l'aurait regardé pendant des heures mais quand même lol )


----------



## guiguilap (4 Août 2007)

Sympa mais un peu inutile


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2007)

1) Je pense que, quand les graveurs Blue-Ray débarqueront sur nos Mac, ce sera d'abord sur les Mac Pro.
2) c'est bien gentil d'avoir ce graveur sur un iMac mardi prochain. Mais on en  fait quoi de plus que ce qu'on fait avec les graveurs double couche actuels ?


----------



## bebert (4 Août 2007)

Des Macs avec mémoire flash à la place du disque dur pour lancer enfin à grande échelle cette techno...


----------



## guiguilap (4 Août 2007)

Ca d&#233;barquera d'abord sur les MacPro, ne pas oublier que le iMac n'&#233;tant *QUE* une machine grand public, elle ne va pas d&#233;passer le MacPro


----------



## iota (4 Août 2007)

Salut.

Le remplacement des disques durs classiques par des disques flash, ce n'est pas pour aujourd'hui (question de co&#251;t).
Surtout que niveau d&#233;bit, ce n'est pas encore &#231;a...

@+
iota


----------



## bebert (4 Août 2007)

Sauf erreur, l'iMac a lancé l'USB et l'iBook a lancé le wi-fi avant la gamme pro...


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Août 2007)

bebert a dit:


> Des Macs avec mémoire flash à la place du disque dur pour lancer enfin à grande échelle cette techno...



Oui enfin tu imagines 250 ou 300Go en flash.  C'est pas un iMac à 1500 que tu auras mais à 2500


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> 1) Je pense que, quand les graveurs Blue-Ray débarqueront sur nos Mac, ce sera d'abord sur les Mac Pro.
> 2) c'est bien gentil d'avoir ce graveur sur un iMac mardi prochain. Mais on en  fait quoi de plus que ce qu'on fait avec les graveurs double couche actuels ?



On parle pas de graveurs mais de lecteurs. Rien empêche Apple de rajouter l'option sur les deux modèles en même temps, même sans sortir un nouveau Mac Pro.
Ce qui d'ailleurs aurait du être fait depuis longtemps.

Car le Apple toujours à la pointe des technologies est en ce moment un peu trop centré sur l'iPhone


----------



## iota (4 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> 1) Je pense que, quand les graveurs Blue-Ray débarqueront sur nos Mac, ce sera d'abord sur les Mac Pro.
> 2) c'est bien gentil d'avoir ce graveur sur un iMac mardi prochain. Mais on en  fait quoi de plus que ce qu'on fait avec les graveurs double couche actuels ?


La solution Combo Lecteur Blu-Ray + graveur DVD.

Un lecteur Blu-Ray prend tout son sens sur un iMac (la lecture de film HD est certainement plus une attente des particuliers que des professionnels).

Par contre, pour le graveur Blu-Ray, ça a effectivement plus de sens sur un Mac Pro (capacité de stockage).

@+
iota


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Sympa mais un peu inutile




J'ai bien un compteur pour attendre Noël   oh yeahhhhhhh 



iota a dit:


> La solution Combo Lecteur Blu-Ray + graveur DVD.
> 
> Un lecteur Blu-Ray prend tout son sens sur un iMac (la lecture de film HD est certainement plus une attente des particuliers que des professionnels).
> 
> ...



Perso pour l'instant le Blu Ray et autre HD DVD, je m'en taponne un peu car je regarde peu les DVD, et en tant que Graveur aussi , j'ai dû utiliser mon graveur de DVD 3 fois sur ces 3 ans de vie . Mais si il est gratuit , je vais pas craché dessus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> La solution Combo Lecteur Blu-Ray + graveur DVD.
> 
> Un lecteur Blu-Ray prend tout son sens sur un iMac (la lecture de film HD est certainement plus une attente des particuliers que des professionnels).
> 
> ...


Soit. Encore faut-il que, selon le design de l'iMac et le type de lecteur choisi (tiroir ou mange-disque), ils puissent en trouver un qui aille dedans.

Sinon je suis un peu comme HImac in touch, ce type de lecteur/graveur ne m'intéresse pas tellement. Le double-couche de mon iMac actuel me convient très bien.


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Août 2007)

Je le veux en mange disque, car d'une part ca fait super classe, je trouve que c'est une des parties qui différencie vraiment l'iMac des autres ordinateurs, et puis ça prend nettement moins de place, pour moi ça m'éarrange  ^^.

Vivement le 7 :love: je vais camper devant le site d'Apple.fr ...mince c'est sur le net je peux pas  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Août 2007)

Un combo Lecteur Blu-Ray + graveur DVD comme le note Iota serait assez sympa.
Personnelement, je ne crois pas que j'en aurais besoin mais les besoins évolue vite. 

J'espère que la version haut de gamme aura une bonne carte vidéo, jusqu'à 4Go de ram et jusqu'à 1To de DD.
Un MacPro ligth donc 

Pour le design, je ne m'inquiète pas trop.  

Vivement mardi.


----------



## mac-aïoli (4 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'espère que la version haut de gamme aura une bonne carte vidéo, jusqu'à 4Go de ram et jusqu'à 1To de DD.
> Un MacPro ligth donc
> 
> Pour le design, je ne m'inquiète pas trop.



Mettez m'en un de coté :love: 

Je suis plus attiré par la possibilité des 4 Go de ram et d'une bonne carte graphique que par le blueray.


----------



## iota (4 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'esp&#232;re que la version haut de gamme aura une bonne carte vid&#233;o, jusqu'&#224; *4Go de ram* et jusqu'&#224; 1To de DD.


C'est d&#233;j&#224; le cas sur le MacBook Pro, je me fais pas trop de soucis sur ce point pour l'iMac.

@
iota


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Août 2007)

La question du Blue-Ray est assez intéressante je trouve. 

Car même si aujourd'hui, peu de gens trouveront un intérêt à ce type de lecteur (et non pas graveur), comme dis plus haut, les besoins évoluent vite et ce genre de lecteur va tout de même se démocratiser dans mois à venir.

J'ai d'ailleurs eu la chance de voir la différence entre un HD-DVD et un DVD et c'est vrai qu'une fois habitué, on a du mal à revenir en arrière et regarder des DVD.


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> C'est déjà le cas sur le MacBook Pro, je me fais pas trop de soucis sur sur point pour l'iMac.
> 
> @
> iota



Effectivement, avec les nouvelles plateformes et les nouveaux processeurs, les 4Go seront permis sans problèmes


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> La question du Blue-Ray est assez intéressante je trouve.
> 
> Car même si aujourd'hui, peu de gens trouveront un intérêt à ce type de lecteur (et non pas graveur), comme dis plus haut, les besoins évoluent vite et ce genre de lecteur va tout de même se démocratiser dans mois à venir.
> 
> J'ai d'ailleurs eu la chance de voir la différence entre un HD-DVD et un DVD et c'est vrai qu'une fois habitué, on a du mal à revenir en arrière et regarder des DVD.



Regarde tes anciennes cassettes VHS et tu verras que le DVD est très très très bien  






Question à part, il serait cool de créer dans les jours qui viennent (3 pour être exactes ), un topic sur le Special Event de l'iMac non ? Car si on continue sur celui la on va se retrouver avec 300 Pages


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Regarde tes anciennes cassettes VHS et tu verras que le DVD est très très très bien



Ben la différence entre le DVD et le HD-DVD/BR est la même qu'entre la VHS et le DVD.
Regarde une fois une vidéo HD (une vrai) et on en reparle    



HImac in touch a dit:


> Question à part, il serait cool de créer dans les jours qui viennent (3 pour être exactes ), un topic sur le Special Event de l'iMac non ? Car si on continue sur celui la on va se retrouver avec 300 Pages



Quelqu'un a déjà essayer et c'est fait fermé le sujet.
J'ai pas trop compris pourquoi mais bon c'est pas moi qui va essayer d'en ouvrir un en tout cas.


----------



## Bjeko (4 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Question &#224; part, il serait cool de cr&#233;er dans les jours qui viennent (3 pour &#234;tre exactes ), un topic sur le Special Event de l'iMac non ? Car si on continue sur celui la on va se retrouver avec 300 Pages



mmh, &#224; quelques jours de la sortie je pense qu' il vaut mieux au contraire faire de ce topic celui du "special event" (quitte &#224; le renommer)... et par contre en cr&#233;er un autre pour le new Imac &#224; sa sortie.

Comme &#231;a celui-ci aura un digne enterrement, et aura battu le record des topics en rapport longueur/infos *

*mais pas dans le bon sens et j' y ai moi-m&#234;me contribu&#233;


----------



## Foguenne (4 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> C'est déjà le cas sur le MacBook Pro, je me fais pas trop de soucis sur ce point pour l'iMac.
> 
> @
> iota



C'est juste.
Comme carte graphique, on peut imaginer quoi ?
La GeForce 8600M GT avec 256 Mo de SDRAM ?


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Ben la différence entre le DVD et le HD-DVD/BR est la même qu'entre la VHS et le DVD.
> Regarde une fois une vidéo HD (une vrai) et on en reparle
> 
> 
> ...




J'ai déjà vu , j'ai bossé 2 mois dans un Boulanger avec des démos de Full HD en folie avec enb prime un BluRay Samsung qui tournait c'est sur que c'est super bluffant  mais je trouve que entre la VHS et le DVD et le DVD et Blu Ray (HD DVD) y'a moins de folie à faire dessus je trouve, après c'est point de vue perso hein 


Bjeko a dit:


> mmh, à quelques jours de la sortie je pense qu' il vaut mieux au contraire faire de ce topic celui du "special event" (quitte à le renommer)... et par contre en créer un autre pour le new Imac à sa sortie.
> 
> Comme ça celui-ci aura un digne enterrement, et aura battu le record des topics en rapport longueur/infos *
> 
> *mais pas dans le bon sens et j' y ai moi-même contribué




J'adhère à ton idée ^^.







Par contre parlez pas trop ca rje reviens que demain soir T__T , @ demain ^^

P.S : Si qq'un pouvait faire mon compteur pendant que je suis pas là ca serait coool   huhu


----------



## divoli (4 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> C'est juste.
> Comme carte graphique, on peut imaginer quoi ?
> La GeForce 8600M GT avec 256 Mo de SDRAM ?




Euh... C'est une carte graphique pour ordinateur portable (M pour mobile), donc je ne pense pas. Il faudrait chercher l'"&#233;quivalente" pour poste fixe chez nVidia...

Mais que ce soit une CG de cette marque me semble probable, sauf peut-&#234;tre pour l'iMac d'entr&#233;e de gamme...


----------



## frolick10 (4 Août 2007)

Un lecteur HD ou graveur sera t il vraiment intéressant si la connectique et la gestion des produits HD, n'est pas intégré?  compatible HDCP,  HDMI,  puce adapté au décodage HD pour épargner les proc... S'il y a juste un lecteur HD autant prendre un externe sur son imac actuel.

Comme il y a eu la version emac DV, j'attends l'imac HD  (4Go, CG adapté lecture HD,750go min...)


----------



## frolick10 (4 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> P.S : Si qq'un pouvait faire mon compteur pendant que je suis pas là ca serait coool   huhu



ok  je rêvais de te succéder !


----------



## guiguilap (4 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Quelqu'un a déjà essayer et c'est fait fermé le sujet.
> J'ai pas trop compris pourquoi mais bon c'est pas moi qui va essayer d'en ouvrir un en tout cas.



Merci c'était moi :rateau:   

Selon nos chers amis modérateurs, on ne l'ouvrira que quand on saura tout dessus, en attendant c'est dans rumeurs, et dans rumeurs on ferme mon fil sous peine de répétition... :mouais:


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Merci c'était moi :rateau:
> 
> Selon nos chers amis modérateurs, on ne l'ouvrira que quand on saura tout dessus, en attendant c'est dans rumeurs, et dans rumeurs on ferme mon fil sous peine de répétition... :mouais:



Ah oui c'est vrai que c'était toi !


----------



## Foguenne (4 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Euh... C'est une carte graphique pour ordinateur portable (M pour mobile), donc je ne pense pas. Il faudrait chercher l'"équivalente" pour poste fixe chez nVidia...
> 
> Mais que ce soit une CG de cette marque me semble probable, sauf peut-être pour l'iMac d'entrée de gamme...



Si il est plus fin que l'actuelle, il faudra peut-être une carte graphique de portable.


----------



## guiguilap (4 Août 2007)

Moi je reverrais bien un socle avec ordi int&#233;gr&#233;, m&#234;me style que le G4...


----------



## divoli (4 Août 2007)

Je ne pense pas dire une b&#234;tise (?), mais il me semble que Tiger est incapable en l'&#233;tat  de g&#233;rer le blue-ray. Sauf &#224; passer par une application tierce comme Toast pour la gravure.

Une mise-&#224;-jour de Tiger pour &#231;a, je n'y crois gu&#232;re.

Forcer les gens &#224; acheter une licence de Leopard par la suite, ce n'est pas tr&#232;s commercial.

De plus les lecteurs blue-ray et les supports sont encore chers.


Mon avis est que si cet iMac sort &#224; court terme, il sera le dernier &#224; ne pas incorporer un tel lecteur...


----------



## guiguilap (4 Août 2007)

+1 divo


----------



## frolick10 (5 Août 2007)

J - 2...


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2007)

Fermeture du fil - 2 ...


----------



## noche84 (5 Août 2007)

lol ( réaction à Bompi  j'adore ! :-D )

Au sinon on parle de la mise à jour X.4.11... Alors tout est permis, y compris le support Blue-ray ! 

Pour les 4Go de mémoire RAM Apple a tjrs été radin à ce niveau là donc pas d'espoirs 
Déjà pour les 2Go j'y crois po trop alors 4 stop dreaming dear friend.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Août 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> lol ( réaction à Bompi  j'adore ! :-D )
> 
> Au sinon on parle de la mise à jour X.4.11... Alors tout est permis, y compris le support Blue-ray !
> 
> ...



On parle de possibilité de mettre 4 Go. On se doute bien qu'Apple ne va pas mettre 4 Go en standart, il ne le font déjà pas pour les Mac Pro.


----------



## iota (5 Août 2007)

Salut.



divoli a dit:


> Je ne pense pas dire une b&#234;tise (?), mais il me semble que Tiger est incapable en l'&#233;tat  de g&#233;rer le blue-ray. Sauf &#224; passer par une application tierce comme Toast pour la gravure.
> 
> Une mise-&#224;-jour de Tiger pour &#231;a, je n'y crois gu&#232;re.
> 
> ...


Il me semble avoir lu, il y a un petit moment, sur ThinkSecret, que ce nouvel iMac pourrait &#234;tre livr&#233; avec un bon pour une MAJ gratuite vers Leopard.

De plus, on parle plus d'un lecteur Blu-Ray (en option) que d'un graveur (pour le graveur il y a effectivement plus de chance de le voir d&#233;barquer sur les Mac Pro).

Pour la carte graphique, &#231;a a toujours &#233;t&#233; le m&#234;me mod&#232;le dans les MacBook Pro et les iMacs, donc Geforce 8600 surement (avec, pouquoi pas, un mod&#232;le plus performant en option sur le haut de gamme).

@+
iota


----------



## iota (5 Août 2007)

Pour &#233;tayer la th&#232;se du lecteur Blu-Ray, la QuakeCon 2007 &#224; eu lieu ce week-end et ce fut l'occasion de pr&#233;senter Rage (pr&#233;vu sur PC, Mac, PS3 et XBox 360), le nouveau jeu d'ID Software dont le moteur a &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;sent&#233; lors de la derni&#232;re WWDC.

ID Software n'a pas &#233;cart&#233; l'hypoth&#232;se de sortir le jeu sur support Blu-Ray dans leur version PC et Mac.

Cependant, la sortie du jeu n'est pas pour tout de suite...

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2007)

On parle d'iMac et d'iLife '07 (ou 08). Et iWork '07 (ou 08), ce serait envisageable selon vous ?


----------



## divoli (5 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Il me semble avoir lu, il y a un petit moment, sur ThinkSecret, que ce nouvel iMac pourrait &#234;tre livr&#233; avec un bon pour une MAJ gratuite vers Leopard.
> 
> ...




Je trouve que ce sont des sp&#233;culations extr&#234;mement hasardeuses, bas&#233;es sur une accumulation de rumeurs. M&#234;me si je sais bien que l'on est sur le forum adapt&#233;. 

D'abord, rien ne dit qu'un iMac va apparaitre dans 2 jours, au risque de provoquer chez certains une grande d&#233;ception, voire un suicide collectif. 

Ensuite, je ne me souviens pas d'un quelconque pr&#233;c&#233;dent, durant lequel Apple aurait fourni un bon vers une m&#224;j majeure de l'OS suivant (en tout cas pas 2 mois avant). Ce serait difficile &#224; g&#233;rer pour Apple, et cela me semble franchement fort peu cr&#233;dible.

Pour le graveur Blu-ray, je pense qu'Apple privil&#232;giera d'abord sa gamme pro, cela reste dans la logique de cette soci&#233;t&#233;.

Concernant les CG, les pr&#233;c&#233;dentes n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; sp&#233;cialement pour ordinateurs portables, contrairement &#224; la 8600M.
Reste l'argument du fait que le prochain iMac serait tellement fin que l'on devrait lui d&#233;dier une CG pour portable; c'est possible. Mais il y a quand m&#234;me d'autres cartes chez nVidia, dont les 8700 et 8800.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2007)

En m&#234;me temps le report de l&#233;opard aurait peut-&#234;tre pu, pour une fois, d&#233;cal&#233; une sortie hardware (dont le d&#233;veloppement est j'esp&#232;re pas li&#233; &#224; la m&#234;me &#233;quipe) et les fonctions logicielles n&#233;cessaires. Et puis ce serait un argument de vente assez fort le bon l&#233;opard.


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2007)

Juste pour dire aux inattentifs : on &#233;crit Blu-ray. Pas de 'e'.


----------



## Dr_cube (5 Août 2007)

Je ne pense pas que l'iMac soit beaucoup plus fin que l'actuel. L'iMac actuel est déjà assez fin, et le rendre plus fin n'apporterait rien d'autre qu'une augmentation de coût. L'utilisateur ne ressentirait pas un bienfait incroyable en ayant un iMac d'un centimètre de moins. Mais les composants à l'intérieur du Mac pourraient être plus chers, et le Mac pourrait chauffer plus. Donc certes il sera certainement un peu plus fin, mais pas au point d'être contraint d'avoir une CG de portable. 

Et puis de toute façon, rien ne nous dit que le prochain iMac aura tout dans l'écran ^^.


----------



## iota (5 Août 2007)

Pour la lecture des Blu-Ray on peut imaginer, comme Apple l'a fait pour l'iMac G5 &#224; son &#233;poque avec PhotoBooth, que le nouvel iMac soit livr&#233; avec une application d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; la lecture des disques HD (non diffus&#233;e dans les MAJ de tiger).

@+
iota


----------



## mon_grain_de_sel (5 Août 2007)

Si annonce d'un nouvel iMac le 7 août il y a, conservera-t-il son architecture mobile ou non? 

Je ne suis pas passionné de _roadmap_ CPU Intel (ou autre) mais vu l'écart de prix entre les 2, c-à-d les T7xx et les Exxx/Qxxx (je n'espère pas de Xxxx  ), ne serait-ce pas une approche logique pour diminuer les coûts et prix de vente en passant aux CPUs _desktop_?

Si le boîtier est effectivement en aluminium, celà ferait un superbe dissipateur de chaleur  

La seule contrainte qui me viens à l'idée serait celle de la carte graphique. Peut-être qu'il n'est pas possible d'avoir un cpu _desktop_ avec une CG pour portable?:mouais: 

C'est certain qu'au moment de la transition du passage de PPC -> Intel, avoir la même plate forme CoreDuo pour le iMac, Mini, MacBook et MBP, celà a dû simplifié la tâche. Puis vint les C2D, Xeon bi, quad, etc...  Ils ont eu le temps de se faire la main, d'où ma question à ce stade çi de l'évolution de la plate-forme matériel.

Ah oui, un port eSATA et un accès facile pour les "Do It Yourself" M. Jobs s-v-p!


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Août 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> J - 2...




:love::love: Merci beaucoup frolick10 ^^.


bompi a dit:


> Fermeture du fil - 2 ...




Un peu de compation pour nous Bompi T__T, être modo c'est pour le meilleur comme pour le pire



iDuck a dit:


> On parle d'iMac et d'iLife '07 (ou 08). Et iWork '07 (ou 08), ce serait envisageable selon vous ?



C'est quoi ça   ??



divoli a dit:


> Je trouve que ce sont des spéculations extrêmement hasardeuses, basées sur une accumulation de rumeurs. Même si je sais bien que l'on est sur le forum adapté.
> 
> D'abord, rien ne dit qu'un iMac va apparaitre dans 2 jours, au risque de provoquer chez certains une grande déception, voire un suicide collectif.
> 
> ...




SI l'iMac va arriver dans 2 jours xD xD










Youhou plus que 2 jours


----------



## divoli (5 Août 2007)

Bien sûr...


----------



## noche84 (5 Août 2007)

Lol Quel est l'iconoclaste qui pourrait en douter ;-)



> On parle d'iMac et d'iLife '07 (ou 08). Et iWork '07 (ou 08), ce serait envisageable selon vous ?



Alors mon avis est le même que pour iLife... Les suites iLife et iWork ont besoin ( a mon avis ) des technologies Leopard. Je pense donc que nous n'aurons pas le plaisir de les voir/avoir avant Octobre.


----------



## Bones (5 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> On parle d'iMac et d'iLife '07 (ou 08). Et iWork '07 (ou 08), ce serait envisageable selon vous ?


Ben dans un monde parallèle oui ... Dans le notre , beaucoup moins ...:rateau:


----------



## dvd (5 Août 2007)

juste pour faire remarquer que le macmini n'est plus en démonstration à la fnac digitale, fnac forum (tous les deux à paris). est-ce la fin de ce rectangle??


----------



## noche84 (5 Août 2007)

ou le signe d'une mise à jour innatendue


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2007)

D'apr&#232;s certains sites de rumeurs apple pourrait annoncer abandonner le hardware.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2007)

Bah, si, ils ont barré computer dans le nom de la société et maintenant sur macgé y'a presque que de la pub pour Sony et Dell


----------



## divoli (5 Août 2007)

Ca serait bien de citer des sources, m&#234;me si elles ne sont pas forc&#233;ment fiables. 

Parce que si l'on continue &#224; d&#233;river comme &#231;a, on va finir par dire qu'Apple va se lancer dans la vente de hot dog / frites sur la Place du march&#233; de St-Tropez...


----------



## guiguilap (5 Août 2007)

Je crois que c'est simplement une provocation de supermoquette sans source


----------



## legascon (5 Août 2007)

Pour le fameux clavier, faut voir.

Celui du macbook avait lui aussi l'air tout aussi peu ergonomique et finalement...


----------



## chounim (5 Août 2007)

et pourquoi pas juste annoncer l'op&#233;rateur iPhone europ&#233;en, sa date de sortie, la date de sortie leopard, iLife...et puis, l'iMac ne mourra pas mardi !


----------



## divoli (5 Août 2007)

Pour fêter les 10 ans de l'iMac, le 7 août. 


Nouvel iMac, disponible fin octobre 2007...


----------



## pim (5 Août 2007)

chounim a dit:


> ...et puis, l'iMac ne mourra pas mardi !



Oh, lui, non !

J'ai mes sources :



divoli a dit:


> D'abord, rien ne dit qu'un iMac va apparaitre dans 2 jours, au risque de provoquer chez certains une grande déception, voire un suicide collectif.





Sérieusement, rappelez-moi quelle machine récente a tenu plus d'une année au catalogue sans révision ?! Hors Mac mini, bien sûr.

Cela fera exactement 11 mois et 1 jour lors du Special Event de mardi, je trouve que c'est un temps largement suffisant pour une refonte.


----------



## divoli (5 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> S&#233;rieusement, rappelez-moi quelle machine r&#233;cente a tenu plus d'une ann&#233;e au catalogue sans r&#233;vision ?! Hors Mac mini, bien s&#251;r.
> 
> Cela fera exactement 11 mois et 1 jour lors du Special Event de mardi, je trouve que c'est un temps largement suffisant pour une refonte.



Ben rappelle-moi quelle version de MacOS a dur&#233; 30 mois avant la suivante n'apparaisse.

A cause de l'iPhone, et du passage au Macintel, tout est chamboul&#233;, j'ai l'impression.


----------



## marabouma (5 Août 2007)

"Rien nest permanent  sauf le changement."
*Héraclite*


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben rappelle-moi quelle version de MacOS a duré 30 mois avant la suivante n'apparaisse.
> 
> A cause de l'iPhone, et du passage au Macintel, tout est chamboulé, j'ai l'impression.


Tsss tsss le décalage des releases OS X avait été annoncé.

L'iPhone a retardé de 3 mois (sur 30) la sortie de léopard, aussi.


----------



## fredintosh (5 Août 2007)

Il semble que quelque chose se pr&#233;pare pour les tout prochains jours autour de la prochaine version de Logic &#233;galement.
Sans vouloir effrayer ceux qui esp&#232;rent du hardware, on pourrait aussi tr&#232;s bien imaginer une &#233;v&#233;nement uniquement ax&#233; sur des logiciels Mac.

...ou les deux !


----------



## fredintosh (5 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Steve a indiqué qu'il ne s'agirait QUE de matériel !



Je crois que tu déformes les "annonces". Tu as eu Steve en direct au téléphone ?  

Il a été dit qu'il ne s'agirait que de "Mac products".
A ma connaissance, un logiciel pour Mac peut être considéré comme un "Mac product".

"Product" ne veut pas forcément dire "matériel".

C'est juste une façon de dire qu'il n'y sera question ni d'iPod, ni d'iPhone.


----------



## marabouma (5 Août 2007)

De toute façon Mardi fera taire toutes les rumeurs


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Il semble que quelque chose se prépare pour les tout prochains jours autour de la prochaine version de Logic également.
> Sans vouloir effrayer ceux qui espèrent du hardware, on pourrait aussi très bien imaginer une événement uniquement axé sur des logiciels Mac.
> 
> ...ou les deux !


Comme une license OS X ?


----------



## oohTONY (5 Août 2007)

De toute façon le produit qui sera présenté est belle est bien fini et les caractéristiques décidées depuis un moment donc a part attendre on ne peut pas deviner...
Certains sites de rumeurs n'y vont pas de main morte et par mis les tonnes de bêtises il réussirons bien à se venter d'avoir 'prédit' quelques petites infos.....
"Waaaaahou je l'avais bien dit que la fréquence du CPU allait augmenter : je suis trop fort !!" :rateau: :mouais: 

Enfin quoi qu'il en soit j'attends la sortie de LEOPARD pour faire une Clean install Hard + Soft et pas de bidouillage dans un changement d'OS sur une machine...

Sur ce, bonne nuit à tous


----------



## pim (5 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben rappelle-moi quelle version de MacOS a duré 30 mois avant la suivante n'apparaisse.



On ne peut pas comparer le rythme de renouvellement du hardware avec celui du software. Les versions successives de Mac OS X ont duré de plus en plus de temps depuis la 10.2 jusqu'à la 10.4 actuelle, car le système est meilleur à chaque fois - donc pas d'urgence à passer à la version suivante.



divoli a dit:


> A cause de l'iPhone, et du passage au Macintel, tout est chamboulé, j'ai l'impression.



Ce qui a été chamboulé, c'est qu'actuellement toutes les machines sont sous Intel donc rien ne presse, enfin en tout cas pas autant que pendant l'année de la transition !

Si mise à jour de l'iMac il y a, ce sera juste pour se mettre au même niveau que les autres vendeurs de PC, avec en particulier la plateforme Santa Rosa et la dernière carte graphique à la mode.

(Ce point de vue ne tiens pas compte des facultés de distorsion spatio temporelles propres à Steve Jobs, et en particulier son fameux "One more thing" de la mort qui tue).

Quant à l'iPhone, il apporte avec lui des idées de convergence numérique que les équipes Apple doivent être en train d'intégrer, autant au niveau du logiciel (Léopard, futurs iLife et iWork) que matériel (futurs écrans tactiles). Donc oui ça change tout mais pas tant que ça, la Terre tourne bien toujours, et dans le même sens.


----------



## divoli (5 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Ce qui a &#233;t&#233; chamboul&#233;, c'est qu'actuellement toutes les machines sont sous Intel donc rien ne presse, enfin en tout cas pas autant que pendant l'ann&#233;e de la transition !



Toutes les machines actuellement commercialis&#233;es sont, certes, actuellement des MacIntel. Mais la majorit&#233; du parc Mac est compos&#233;e de PPC.

Apple doit continuer &#224; faire &#233;voluer les 2, en tous cas au niveau software, avec les cafouillages que l'on a vu avec les derni&#232;res m&#224;j. Plus continuer &#224; s'occuper de Leopard. Plus encore ne pas se planter concernant l'iPhone.

On se retrouve donc avec ce fameux probl&#232;me de taille critique dont on a d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233;.


----------



## UnAm (6 Août 2007)

bah dis donc, fait vachement chaud par ici... 

Pour mardi, quoi qu'il en soit, &#231;a sera du gros... & pas qu'une simple mise &#224; jour mat&#233;riel genre, on passe &#224; SantaRosa pour l'iMac 

Mais je dois avouer que rien que du blu-ray dans un MacPro me ferait plaisir :love:
&#192; mardi donc


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Août 2007)

Bompi a encore frappé T___T, mais pourquoi est-il aussi méchant ? T___T

J-1  :love:


----------



## oohTONY (6 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> mais pourquoi est-il aussi méchant ?









:rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2007)

marabouma a dit:


> De toute fa&#231;on Mardi fera taire toutes les rumeurs


Et d'autres repartiront illico. Bompi n'est pas pr&#234;t d'&#234;tre au ch&#244;mage.


----------



## bompi (6 Août 2007)

(soupirs)


----------



## le baron du 31 (6 Août 2007)

http://www.mac4ever.com/images/images_actu/31082_890_le_nouvel_imac_en_photos.jpg

le nouvel imac:apple  a par megarde mise cette image en ligne


----------



## fredintosh (6 Août 2007)

le baron du 31 a dit:


> http://www.mac4ever.com/images/images_actu/31082_890_le_nouvel_imac_en_photos.jpg
> 
> le nouvel imac:apple  a par megarde mise cette image en ligne



Ça sent un peu le fake... mais même si le design ne serait pas révolutionnaire, il serait plutôt agréable comme ça.


----------



## Bjeko (6 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ça sent un peu le fake... mais même si le design ne serait pas révolutionnaire, il serait plutôt agréable comme ça.



j' y crois pas trop mais ça serait chouette effectivement 

Sinon ça règlerait le problème des gammes : alu brossé blanc (ou coloré) pour le grand public et alu brossé naturel pour les pros...


----------



## tram (6 Août 2007)

"Par mégarde", ça me fait toujours marrer  Ces trois dernières années, tous les produits ou presque de toutes les grosses boites attendus par le public  ont été mis en ligne *par mégarde* par un stagiaire quelques jours avant le lancement officiel alors qu'ils font la plupart du temps l'objet de toutes les précautions et pendant des mois rien ne fuit :rateau: Ca doit arriver moins souvent pour apple quand même...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2007)

Fatiguant ces fakes&#8230;


----------



## iota (6 Août 2007)

Salut.



supermoquette a dit:


> Fatiguant ces fakes


C'est quand même marant ces gens qui ont toujours la tremblotte  au moment de prendre des photos exclusives 

@+
iota


----------



## Bjeko (6 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Fatiguant ces fakes



Oui mais pas vilains, et peut-être proches de la réalité...

Pis sans eux que resterait-il de ce topic ? :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (6 Août 2007)

Si l'iMac est aussi fin, j'imagine mal comment on peut brancher la grosse prise secteur 3 broches &#224; l'arri&#232;re sans transpercer l'&#233;cran... 
Sauf si l'alim est externe et qu'il s'agit d'une petite prise type MagSafe, mais ce n'est pas ce qu'on voit sur la photo prise de dos.

Donc, fake.

Mais y a de l'id&#233;e. :love:


----------



## iota (6 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Donc, fake.


Le plus flagrant, c'est la connectique qui est à la verticale (comme les premiers iMac G5) et que ça fait longtemps que leur orientation a changée (à l'horizontale).

Je ne pense pas qu'Apple revienne en arrière sur ce point.

@+
iota


----------



## noche84 (6 Août 2007)

Bah nous parlions de faire du neuf avec du vieux, nous y sommes en plein là lol

On prend un cinéma display, on lui met une petite caméra, un coup de peinture et ça devient l'imac... Si c'est ça je serai déçu et je risquerais de penser que Jonathan Ive à donné tout ce qu'il avait et qu'il est à sec !

Mais j'espère bien que les choses seront différentes ;-)


----------



## tram (6 Août 2007)

En m&#234;me temps, si les progr&#232;s technique font qu'il est possible de faire tenir un ordinateur dans le volume d'un apple cinema display, je vois mal la raison de ne pas le faire : un ordi de la taille d'un &#233;cran, c'est le maximum de place de gagn&#233;, et c'est ce que beaucoup de gens recherchent.

Effectivement, pour arriver &#224; trouver un design particulier, apple peut s'amuser &#224; grossir de nouveau la taille des composants, pour avoir de nouveau besoin d'une UC + 1 &#233;cran ou alors un tout en un integr&#233; mais plus gros et qui permet plus de fantaisie de design... ce qui serait un retour en arri&#232;re


----------



## Steph-24 (6 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Le plus flagrant, c'est la connectique qui est à la verticale (comme les premiers iMac G5) et que ça fait longtemps que leur orientation a changée (à l'horizontale).
> 
> Je ne pense pas qu'Apple revienne en arrière sur ce point.
> 
> ...



Rien à voir je pense. C'est pas un retour en arrière de placer la connectique verticalement.
Le placement dépend de l'architecture interne et Apple va donc placer ses connecteurs là où c'est le plus simple


----------



## iota (6 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Rien &#224; voir je pense. C'est pas un retour en arri&#232;re de placer la connectique verticalement.
> Le placement d&#233;pend de l'architecture interne et Apple va donc placer ses connecteurs l&#224; o&#249; c'est le plus simple


Placer les connecteurs &#224; l'horizontale apporte plus de confort pour brancher les p&#233;riph&#233;riques, c'est certainement pour cette raison que l'orientation &#224; chang&#233;e.

Comme l'architecture interne est dict&#233;e par Apple, &#231;a leur permet justement de conserver ce choix.

De plus, en terme d'int&#233;gration, c'est certainement plus simple pour eux de caser les connecteurs en bas &#224; l'horizontale (l&#224; o&#249; ils ne g&#233;neront pas). Et quand on voit comment un iMac 24" c'est plein de vide...



tram a dit:


> En m&#234;me temps, si les progr&#232;s technique font qu'il est possible de faire tenir un ordinateur dans le volume d'un apple cinema display, je vois mal la raison de ne pas le faire : un ordi de la taille d'un &#233;cran, c'est le maximum de place de gagn&#233;, et c'est ce que beaucoup de gens recherchent.


Faire plus fin que l'iMac actuel, &#231;a va &#234;tre difficile.
Un disque dur 3,5" fait 25mm d'&#233;paisseur. Une dalle LCD, une des plus fines que j'ai trouv&#233;e en 20" (chez philips) fait 16mm (pour 24" faut compter plus, au moins 20/25mm). On est au mieux &#224; 41mm d'&#233;paisseur hors tout, un iMac 24" en fait 51,8 (avec armature + coque plastique).

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2007)

post 564


----------



## Dr_cube (6 Août 2007)

Au fait, je fais partie de ceux qui ne veulent pas lire les news pendant le Special Event.. Je préfère attendre la vidéo du Keynote pour savourer toutes les surprises en "direct", et avec l'art et la manière de Steve Jobs. 

Est-ce que vous savez si à l'instar des Keynotes conventionnelles de Steve Jobs (Macworld etc.) on aura la vidéo mercredi matin sur le site d'Apple ? 
Pour la dernière Keynote, la vidéo a été mise en ligne vers 5h du matin (heure française). J'étais encore en train de travailler, et je n'ai pas regretté de faire une nuit blanche, puisque j'ai été l'un des premiers au monde à voir cette vidéo ^^.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2007)

Tr&#232;s tr&#232;s peu de chance. Vu que ce n'est pas une keynote `^^


----------



## pim (6 Août 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Bah nous parlions de faire du neuf avec du vieux, nous y sommes en plein là lol
> 
> On prend un cinéma display, on lui met une petite caméra, un coup de peinture et ça devient l'imac... Si c'est ça je serai déçu et je risquerais de penser que Jonathan Ive à donné tout ce qu'il avait et qu'il est à sec !
> 
> Mais j'espère bien que les choses seront différentes ;-)



Le design des écrans Apple Cinema Display plaît beaucoup, l'idée de cacher l'ordinateur derrière l'écran aussi, un iMac ressemblant à un Apple Cinema Display serait une magnifique synthèse de ce qui se fait de mieux.

En tout cas moi je trouve ces fakes magnifiques.

Quant aux fuites, il y en a toujours, mais en général celles qui se vérifient arrivent toujours le mardi matin ou au plus tard en début d'après midi. Là, il est encore trop tôt, donc oui c'est un "vrai faux" iMac, un fake quoi !


----------



## frolick10 (6 Août 2007)

tram a dit:


> En même temps, si les progrès technique font qu'il est possible de faire tenir un ordinateur dans le volume d'un apple cinema display, je vois mal la raison de ne pas le faire : un ordi de la taille d'un écran, c'est le maximum de place de gagné, et c'est ce que beaucoup de gens recherchent.



Et l'UC dans le clavier?


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Août 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Et l'UC dans le clavier?





Oh oui ^^, y'a aussi les pitits Amstrad :love: , mon premier pitit ordi ^^.




Tr&#232;s beau fake, je veux parler de la fa&#231;on de cr&#233;er l'image, ils pensent &#224; tout dis donc, m&#234;me au tremblement de l'appareil photo et tout O_O, c'est rudement bien fait O_O.

Mais c'est bizarre qu'on ait deux fois  cette version de l'imac blanc alu O_O, ca pourrait pas &#234;tre le vrai ?

Le probl&#232;me de la connectique mis &#224; part ?



J-1 et H+ 3


----------



## Bjeko (6 Août 2007)

Oui, ce fake pourrait bien etre dans le vrai : le look de l' Apple cin&#233; en blanc > :love:  sans doute plus &#233;pais par contre...


----------



## iMiChAeL (6 Août 2007)

Personellement je pense que ces 2 photos representent bien le nouvel iMac. 2 fake identiques à 24h de la la conférence... en plus sont vraiment bien fait ces fake qd meme!

 En tout cas j espère que c est bien lui!


----------



## oohTONY (6 Août 2007)

J'ai moi même réalisé un Fake strictement identique il y a plus d'un an il me semble et depuis pas mal de personnes font le même.
Ils idéalisent ce que pourrait être le nouvel iMac sans ce casser la tête comme j'ai fait :
> On prend la photo d'un Cinema Display via 'Google images', on passe la surface en Blanc puis une petite iSight en haut, pour finir la connectique et un texte iMac.....

Il y a de fortes chances que cela soit ça mais il ne faut pas ce dire > "ayè deux fake pareil à la suite ça serra forcement ça. Apple pourait très bien garder exactement le même design que l'iMac actuelle en rétrécissant les contours comme ça  

Soyons patients....


----------



## iota (6 Août 2007)

iMiChAeL a dit:


> en plus sont vraiment bien fait ces fake qd meme!


D'un autre côté, c'est pas bien compliqué à réaliser 

Perso, le design ce ces deux "images volées" me plait bien, mais ça manque furieusement d'originalité. J'espère être surpris demain, pas simplement voir un iMac version Cinema Display.

@+
iota


----------



## marabouma (6 Août 2007)

c'est pourtant si fin comme écran! Moi je n'y crois pas. Perso si ils doivent sacrifier le hardware pour le design....


----------



## iMiChAeL (6 Août 2007)

oui sur la capacité je le crois sans soucis, mais ce qui m interroge c est que ce soit les 2 memes à 12h d intervalles.


----------



## iota (6 Août 2007)

iMiChAeL a dit:


> oui sur la capacit&#233; je le crois sans soucis, mais ce qui m interroge c est que ce soit les 2 memes &#224; 12h d intervalles.


La m&#234;me personne peut &#234;tre &#224; l'origine des deux images/fakes 

@+
iota


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Août 2007)

Va falloir que tu mod&#232;res plus Bompi car tu fais encore des fautes 





oohTONY a dit:


> J'ai moi m&#234;me r&#233;alis&#233; un Fake strictement identique il y a plus d'un an il me semble et depuis pas mal de personnes font le m&#234;me.
> Ils id&#233;alisent ce que pourrait &#234;tre le nouvel iMac sans ce casser la t&#234;te comme j'ai fait :
> > On prend la photo d'un Cinema Display via 'Google images', on passe la surface en Blanc puis une petite iSight en haut, pour finir la connectique et un texte iMac.....
> 
> ...



On t'aurait donc copi&#233;  , tu serais &#224; l'origine de ce fake ?  *rire* 

On devient de plus en plus fous ici 

Ce iMac 12" , vous allez aussi me dire que c'est un fake ? Ca ne se peut pas , c'est trop parfait.

bien sur je sais tr&#232;s bien que c'est pas pas Apple qui l'a fait mais &#231;a serait un fan qui l'aurait bricoler ? O_O , impressionnant.


Et puis il me plait plus que le vrai faux fake 

On perd la boule vraiment ici 







iota a dit:


> D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, c'est pas bien compliqu&#233; &#224; r&#233;aliser
> 
> Perso, le design ce ces deux "images vol&#233;es" me plait bien, mais &#231;a manque furieusement d'originalit&#233;. J'esp&#232;re &#234;tre surpris demain, pas simplement voir un iMac version Cinema Display.
> 
> ...



Ouais faut avouer que &#231;a fait vraiment vrai O_O on dirait vraiment que c'est photographi&#233;  

J'esp&#232;re aussi voir un nouvel iMac et pas un design que l'on connait T__T comme le cinema Display :s  


iota a dit:


> La m&#234;me personne peut &#234;tre &#224; l'origine des deux images/fakes
> 
> @+
> iota



Tout &#224; fait ^^, mais faut avouer que c'est rudement bien fait T__T et je viens d'apprendre que je bosse &#224; 18h00 &#233;videmment '-_-.


----------



## tyler_d (6 Août 2007)

mouais...

si le nouvel imac est "juste" un cinema display en blanc, meme si je ne suis pas client pour cette machine, je trouverais ça extremement decevant d'apple et surtout de Ive...

Depuis que l'imac est sorti, à chaque nouveau modèle une vrai nouveauté/concept qui donne 5 ans d'avance à la marque. 

alors que là... peut etre qu'il est trop difficile d'aller plus loin ?


----------



## iota (6 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Ce iMac 12" , vous allez aussi me dire que c'est un fake ? Ca ne se peut pas , c'est trop parfait.


Ben oui, c'est un fake (c'est une cr&#233;ation de oohTony)...
On fait des miracles avec photoshop de nos jours...



HImac in touch a dit:


> Ouais faut avouer que &#231;a fait vraiment vrai O_O on dirait vraiment que c'est photographi&#233;


Peut-&#234;tre parceque c'est vraiment photographi&#233;...
Ca n'en reste pas moins un fake potentiel.

@+
iota


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Août 2007)

Ahhh parce que maintenant faut faut diff&#233;rencier les fakes photoshoper et les fakes cr&#233;es r&#233;ellement et photographier mais qui sont des fakes ? '-_-


Ca devient trop compliqu&#233; de d&#233;celler le vrai du faux T__T.


----------



## oohTONY (6 Août 2007)

Ouai c'est de moi :rateau:  et en dessous c'est écrit > c'est une erreur = pas 12 mais 21" :rose: 
Et c'est aussi facile à faire > juste agrandir l'écran.... couper le haut de l'iMac et le baisser puis unifier le fond... 

> Il y a les FAKE 100% Photoshop ou l'image n'est pas réelle mais souvent le créateur créer une athmosphère 'photo volée'
> Il y a les photos bidouillées d'un objet réel ici encore


----------



## marabouma (6 Août 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> mouais...
> 
> si le nouvel imac est "juste" un cinema display en blanc, meme si je ne suis pas client pour cette machine, je trouverais ça extremement decevant d'apple et surtout de Ive...
> 
> ...



Tout a fait de cet avis ! Je partage le même


----------



## fredintosh (6 Août 2007)

service .mac en maintenance demain.

Donc, mise &#224; jour fort probable de .mac... pour de nouveaux logiciels.

Donc, il va y avoir du logiciel au special event, c'est quasi s&#251;r.
Je parie pour iLife.


----------



## iota (6 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> service .mac en maintenance demain.
> 
> Donc, mise &#224; jour fort probable de .mac... pour de nouveaux logiciels.


Et si la maintenance &#224; lieu demain, c'est que les logiciels seront disponibles le jour m&#234;me.

@+
iota


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Août 2007)

ooooooohTony O_O , c'est super bien fait , chapeau bas l'artiste ^^.


On dirait que le 21" est vrai qu'il existe vraiment de chez vrai O_O.


iMac + iLife 0(7 ?) 8 ? Steve Jobs serait-il en train de vouloir se rattraper à prpos des MacUsers que nous sommes ? ^^


----------



## Steph-24 (6 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> ooooooohTony O_O , c'est super bien fait , chapeau bas l'artiste ^^.
> 
> 
> On dirait que le 21" est vrai qu'il existe vraiment de chez vrai O_O.
> ...



T'existes pas trop ! tu risques d'être décu


----------



## pim (6 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> service .mac en maintenance demain.
> 
> Donc, mise &#224; jour fort probable de .mac... pour de nouveaux logiciels.
> 
> ...



Voil&#224; une excellente nouvelle. Au minimum, on passe de 1 Go &#224; 2 Go pour .Mac. Pour l'optimum, on a une version 2 de iWeb avec pleins de nouvelles possibilit&#233;s !   Qui a dit PHP ou Web 2.0 ? 

Mais cela nous &#233;loigne un peu d'une mise &#224; jour mat&#233;rielle concernant l'iMac.


----------



## iota (6 Août 2007)

Je vois bien demain.

-Nouvel iMac
-Un petit peu de Leopard, date de sortie, prix etc...
-Nouveau logiciels (iLife ?)
-One More Thing : M&#224;J gratuite vers Leopard pour les nouveaux iMac

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (6 Août 2007)

Heu... Bompi...  

On peut s'attendre ces prochaines heures &#224; un certain nombre d'&#233;l&#233;ments plus tangibles que de simples pseudo-rumeurs/fakes, et pas seulement centr&#233;es sur l'iMac.
&#199;a commence d&#233;j&#224; avec l'info sur .mac, mais peut-&#234;tre va-t-on avoir d'autres &#233;l&#233;ments.

Je trouve que ce fil n'est pas trop adapt&#233; &#224; relayer toutes ces infos, car il est sens&#233; se focaliser sur l'iMac.
D'ailleurs, rien ne permet d'affirmer que l'iMac sera le sujet principal du special event de demain.

Verrais-tu une opposition &#224; ce qu'on cr&#233;e un topic plus g&#233;n&#233;ral dans le forum Rumeurs (quitte &#224; le d&#233;placer dans R&#233;agissez une fois l'&#233;v&#233;nement pass&#233 ?


----------



## pim (6 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> -One More Thing : M&#224;J gratuite vers Leopard pour les nouveaux iMac



Pas d'accord avec le dernier point, ce n'est ni int&#233;ressant niveau $$$ pour Apple, ni tr&#232;s facile &#224; organiser.

Libre aux utilisateurs de rester sous Tiger si ils le veulent, vu qu'ils auront achet&#233; la machine ainsi et que donc c'est qu'elle leur convenait.

Pour les autres points, je suis d'accord, il ne reste donc plus qu'&#224; deviner de quoi va &#234;tre fait le _One More Thing_ - si jamais on y a droit.

C'est l&#224; un secret tr&#232;s difficile &#224; percer. Faire le vide en toi, il te faut.


----------



## iota (6 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Pas d'accord avec le dernier point, ce n'est ni int&#233;ressant niveau $$$ pour Apple, ni tr&#232;s facile &#224; organiser.


Au niveau financier, la perte est plus que minime (Apple ne vivant pas de la vente d'OS). En plus, &#231;a &#233;vite les comportements type "je vais attendre que Leopard sorte avec d'acheter mon iMac". Apple ne veut s&#251;rement pas rater la rentr&#233; scolaire (p&#233;riode propice &#224; la vente de mat&#233;riel).

Pour l'organisation, il est d&#233;j&#224; possible de t&#233;l&#233;charger les versions b&#233;ta de Leopard sur le site d'Apple (pour les d&#233;veloppeurs). Pourquoi pas sous forme de contribution (payante) aux frais de port pour l'envoi d'un DVD (j'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu l'occasion de faire &#231;a quand j'ai achet&#233; mon iBook, une nouvelle version d'iLife a &#233;t&#233; mise en vente quelques jours apr&#232;s et un programme de M&#224;J a &#233;t&#233; mis en place).

Si on pousse un peu le bouchon, pourquoi pas un One More Thing M&#224;J gratuite vers Leopard pour tous les Mac achet&#233;s &#224; partir de demain ?

@+
iota

PS : d&#233;sol&#233;, c'est un peu HS, si l'id&#233;e de Fredintosh est retenue, merci de d&#233;placer


----------



## samoussa (6 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> post 564



y'en a qui travaillent aussi faut dire...


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Août 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> T'existes pas trop ! tu risques d'être décu



Euh je pense que j'existe si , mais oui je m'excite aussi 



iota a dit:


> Je vois bien demain.
> 
> -Nouvel iMac
> -Un petit peu de Leopard, date de sortie, prix etc...
> ...



J'adhère totalemenet puis c'est ce que Steve Jobs m'a dit tout à l'heure au tel :

_"John (oui il me sunomme john, je sais pas pourquoi mais il a l'air d'adorer ça ), tomorrow I'll show you my new iMac design, iLife 08 and the special upgrade for those who have bought the iMac before Leopard is released."_

J'espère que ça vous aura un peu éclairer


----------



## marabouma (6 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Euh je pense que j'existe si , mais oui je m'excite aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donne moi son numéro que je le congratule !


----------



## Steph-24 (6 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Euh je pense que j'existe si , mais oui je m'excite aussi



Désolé ! J'ai plus les yeux en face des trous...


----------



## msinno (6 Août 2007)

est ce que quelqu'un sait a qu'elle heure (en france) sera la garden party???

Et je pense qu'il serait bon de creer un topic Special Event... Si Bompi accepte...


----------



## pim (6 Août 2007)

Normalement les annonces c'est 10 heures du matin &#224; San Francisco, donc 19 heures pour nous.


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Août 2007)

marabouma a dit:


> Donne moi son numéro que je le congratule !



Ok mais c'est secret ^^ 1-800-MY-STEVE-JOBS 



Steph-24 a dit:


> Désolé ! J'ai plus les yeux en face des trous...



 je t'en veux pas 



msinno a dit:


> est ce que quelqu'un sait a qu'elle heure (en france) sera la garden party???
> 
> Et je pense qu'il serait bon de creer un topic Special Event... Si Bompi accepte...



Normalement ca devrait être à 18h00 (l'heure où je bosse T__T)

Ca serait bien aussi de mettre le lien du nouveau topic sur celui ci


----------



## pim (6 Août 2007)

msinno a dit:


> Et je pense qu'il serait bon de creer un topic Special Event...





HImac in touch a dit:


> Ca serait bien aussi de mettre le lien du nouveau topic sur celui ci



Topic causant du Special event du 7 août dans le forum "Réagissez". Vous précipitez pas, il est temporairement fermé :



WebOliver a dit:


> Ce sujet réouvrira le moment venu.


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Août 2007)

Parfait


----------



## chounim (6 Août 2007)

Mac4ever parle d'un iMac 20/24 et 32 Pouces ! <8P + CPU 2.4GHz Intel Penryn....a voir... dans moins de 24 heures
le mac mini mourrait, et les macpro passeraient &#224; .4, 3.0 et 3.33GHZ
mac4ever


----------



## divoli (6 Août 2007)

L'erreur 404, tu connais ? :rateau:

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/31090/qu_y_aura_t_il_dans_l_imac_de_demain_macpro_a_jour_aussi/


----------



## iota (6 Août 2007)

chounim a dit:


> Mac4ever parle d'un iMac 20/24 et 32 Pouces ! <8P + CPU 2.4GHz Intel Penryn....a voir... dans moins de 24 heures
> le mac mini mourrait, et les macpro passeraient &#224; .4, 3.0 et 3.33GHZ
> mac4ever


Le Penryn, je n'y crois pas du tout pour demain...
Il est toujours pr&#233;vu pour d&#233;but 2008 et on sauterait la plateforme Santa Rosa (passage direct &#224; la plateforme Santa Rosa "Refresh").

Sinon, la keynote aura lieu &#224; 19h, heure fran&#231;aise.

@+
iota


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Août 2007)

Ouah le site a déjà sauté avant la conférence ?  Sympa les gars de Mac4ever


----------



## bompi (7 Août 2007)

On consid&#232;re que ce fil fait office de synth&#232;se pour les rumeurs d'ici tout &#224; l'heure, l'iMac en &#233;tant peut-&#234;tre le clou.
Apr&#232;s cela ira dans R&#233;agissez comme d'habitude.


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

C'est clair. Sauf que personne ici n'aura droit aux petits fours... :rateau:


Enfin bon, je crois qu'il faut pas non plus trop s'exciter.

Je me souviens encore de l'engouement qu'avait provoqu&#233; l'annonce de la derni&#232;re keynote. Et finalement, bof...


----------



## Steph-24 (7 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Le Penryn, je n'y crois pas du tout pour demain...
> Il est toujours prévu pour début 2008 et on sauterait la plateforme Santa Rosa (passage direct à la plateforme Santa Rosa "Refresh").
> iota



Intel n'avait pas revu sa roadmap et avancer les Peryn au 4ème trimestre de cette année ?
Je pose juste la question


----------



## chounim (7 Août 2007)

bah a premiere vue, ca se passerait tellement bien du cot&#233; d'intel que ca serait peut etre bien possible...
matbe

edit: ca yest, c'est aujourd'hui


----------



## Bjeko (7 Août 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> mouais...
> 
> si le nouvel imac est "juste" un cinema display en blanc, meme si je ne suis pas client pour cette machine, je trouverais ça extremement decevant d'apple et surtout de Ive...
> 
> ...



Je crois que c' est ça : même si ces fakes ratent leur coup pour le prochain iMac, ça se rapproche à coup sur de l' ordi du futur : quoi de plus "design" qu' un simple écran ???

Quoiqu' il en soit si la maj de demain ne concerne que .mac .... ce topic a encore de beaux jours devant lui (c' est Bompi qui va être content ^^)

ps: héhé j' ai réussi (par hasard mais bon) à repousser mon départ en montagne à aprés-demain ^^


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2007)

Impossible que ca ne concerne que .mac faire un special Event pour ce bidule inutile qu'est .Mac xD non j'y crois pas. Moi je dis c'est l'iMac et une suite logiciel ^^.


J-0  et H-15 


C'est fou ce que Steve Jobs peut nous faire faire O_O  c'est &#224; en flipp&#233; , l'un qui fait un d&#233;compte pour jusqu'&#224; aujourd'hui, d'autres qui font des vrais faux fakes, et d'autres qui d&#233;calent leurs vacances   (c'est le top celui l&#224; je trouve bravo   ) Par hasard ? Oui allez on va dire &#231;a


----------



## noche84 (7 Août 2007)

Je commence a avoir des petits frissons... j'addore ces moments de suspense...

( Pour ce qui est de la retransmission dont on parlait quelques pages + haut il y a bien eut des retransmission de special event ( par exemple lorsque steve à revu l'imac G5 quelques mois avant la sortie de l'intel ou lorsque le mac mini a été Intelisé... ( plus rare celui-là cependant... nous verrons )

Désolé pour les fautes mais je reviens d'une soirée arosée...


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

​


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

Start at $1,199


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> Quoiqu' il en soit si la maj de demain ne concerne que .mac .... ce topic a encore de beaux jours devant lui (c' est Bompi qui va &#234;tre content ^^)



la vendeuse que j'ai eu au telephone sur l'AS samedi dernier, m'a fortement conseill&#233; d'attendre mardi avant de commander un imac. J'imagine que ce n'est pas pour rien 



supermoquette a dit:


> Start at $1,199



l&#224;, &#231;a commence &#224; m'interesser


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Normalement les annonces c'est 10 heures du matin à San Francisco, donc 19 heures pour nous.


Si j'en crois le flux RSS de Mac4ever, c'est effectivement à 19h.


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

Salut.



Steph-24 a dit:


> Intel n'avait pas revu sa roadmap et avancer les Peryn au 4&#232;me trimestre de cette ann&#233;e ?
> Je pose juste la question


On parle effectivement de la version serveur (Xeon) pour la fin de l'ann&#233;e 2007 (et peut &#234;tre la version Desktop).
Mais le Penryn, dans sa version portable (successeur du Merom), est toujours pr&#233;vu pour d&#233;but 2008.

Apple a eu l'exclusivit&#233; de certains processeurs intel, mais l&#224; &#231;a fait beaucoup 

@+
iota


----------



## cerise8921 (7 Août 2007)

H-10 ...

s'il est éffectivement a 1200$, je l'achete de suite..

allez au boulot, et on voit sa ce soir !!!


----------



## PawBroon (7 Août 2007)

Pour répondre à la question initiale : il est URGENT de ne pas acheter avant 19 heures.


----------



## duracel (7 Août 2007)

Le truc qui sera annoncé et dont personne ne parle: 
-le nouveau clavier.

Et bien, ce sera un clavier multitouch, sans touche, configurable à souhait.
Pour un prix inconnu


----------



## le baron du 31 (7 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Le truc qui sera annoncé et dont personne ne parle:
> -le nouveau clavier.
> 
> Et bien, ce sera un clavier multitouch, sans touche, configurable à souhait.
> Pour un prix inconnu




allez comme le clavier maxius optimus 1200 $ comme l'imac


----------



## manustyle (7 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Si j'en crois le flux RSS de Mac4ever, c'est effectivement à 19h.



Ca fait tard 19h, peuvent pas faire ça plus tot


----------



## bebert (7 Août 2007)

Je veux un ultra-portable ! :rateau:


----------



## eyescarz (7 Août 2007)

ce qui serai egalement tres interessant c'est que le modele ultra *serai* a $1799  ça c'est très très bon 
allez H-9


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> ...il ne reste donc plus qu'&#224; deviner de quoi va &#234;tre fait le _One More Thing_ - si jamais on y a droit.



Ben la derni&#232;re fois c'&#233;tait Safari pour PC. Donc en toute logique, cette fois ce devrait &#234;tre iLife pour PC, et aussi pour Mac en version b&#233;ta. Toute bugg&#233;e, bien s&#251;r.

Elle est pas belle, la vie ?


----------



## sleb (7 Août 2007)

Bande De Drogués  



Dés qu'   IL    sort je le commande, tu m'a entendu espece de porc ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> Ca fait tard 19h, peuvent pas faire ça plus tot


Ben, c'est 19h chez nous mais 10h du mat' chez eux. 10h, c'est pas tard.


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

Vous avez vu, y'a des dirigeants qui vendent des actions Apple ! Cela ne peut pas &#234;tre li&#233; &#224; la keynote de ce soir, sinon ce serait un d&#233;lit d'initi&#233;, mais &#231;a fait toujours un peu fr&#233;mir, peut &#234;tre que ce soir &#231;a va &#234;tre Apocalypse 2, ou Temple du Soleil 2 aussi...


----------



## Steph-24 (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Vous avez vu, y'a des dirigeants qui vendent des actions Apple ! Cela ne peut pas être lié à la keynote de ce soir, sinon ce serait un délit d'initié, mais ça fait toujours un peu frémir, peut être que ce soir ça va être Apocalypse 2, ou Temple du Soleil 2 aussi...



Oui enfin ça fait déjà quelques temps qu'elles ont étaient vendus. C'est juste que ça parait aujourd'hui sur les sites.


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

Fusion avec MS... One More Thing de trop...


----------



## eventory (7 Août 2007)

C'est pour lancer une vente massive qui entraineront une diminution du cours de l'action. Puis un rachat juste avant la Keynote qui, pleine de nouveautés, fera grimper l'action en flèche  
Ils pourront faire une double dividende :rateau:

Pour le Penryn, ca serait franchement un coup de maître et assurerait à nouveau à Apple une place de leader


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2007)




----------



## vleroy (7 Août 2007)

en parlant d'actions, le directeur financier parlait d'un produit dit de "transition"
pour mémoire


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

Ce soir 19h...? :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (7 Août 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ce soir 19h...? :rateau:



t'as une autre solution?


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

sleb a dit:


> Bande De Drogués
> 
> 
> 
> Dés qu'   IL    sort je le commande, tu m'a entendu espece de porc ?



J'ai fait ça avec un certain macbook! Je l'ai regretté après...


----------



## vleroy (7 Août 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> J'ai fait ça avec un certain macbook! Je l'ai regretté après...



de quoi? traiter ton macbook d'espèce de porc? ah oui, c'est pas bien


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> t'as une autre solution?


Ben non...


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> de quoi? traiter ton macbook d'esp&#232;ce de porc? ah oui, c'est pas bien



Nan! Toujours se m&#233;fier des nouveaut&#233;s... On passe vite par la case SAV!


----------



## vleroy (7 Août 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Nan! Toujours se méfier des nouveautés... On passe vite par la case SAV!



j'avais bien compris, c'est "espèce de porc" que je ne m'explique pas. Mais comme tu n'es pas l'auteur de ce post contenant au passage des fautes d'orhtographe et des propos hors charte... je doute que tu me donnes une explication raisonnable.

Ca les abîme pas mal les apple events


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


>



C'est bien; toi tu attends la fin de la keynote.


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> j'avais bien compris, c'est "espèce de porc" que je ne m'explique pas. Mais comme tu n'es pas l'auteur de ce post contenant au passage des fautes d'orhtographe et des propos hors charte... je doute que tu me donnes une explication raisonnable.
> 
> Ca les abîme pas mal les apple events



Bien vu!


----------



## Bjeko (7 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Impossible que ca ne concerne que .mac faire un special Event pour ce bidule inutile qu'est .Mac xD non j'y crois pas. Moi je dis c'est l'iMac et une suite logiciel ^^.
> 
> 
> J-0  et H-15
> ...



Je pr&#233;cise que le d&#233;part en vacances a &#233;t&#233; repouss&#233; pour d' autres raisons que le special event (je ne crois pas que ma femme aurait beaucoup appr&#233;ci&#233; ^^)... mais que finalement &#231;a ne me d&#233;range pas plus que cela ^^

Sinon c' est super de suivre les rumeurs : on avait plus de "certitudes" il y a 2 semaines qu' aujourd' hui :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## manustyle (7 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Ben, c'est 19h chez nous mais 10h du mat' chez eux. 10h, c'est pas tard.



Mouai, &#231;a fait quand m&#234;me style "grasse matin&#233;e"


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> en parlant d'actions, le directeur financier parlait d'*un produit dit de "transition"
> pour mémoire*


Ah hum

Vous voulez des xanax à prix préférentiels ????


----------



## silos (7 Août 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> J'ai fait &#231;a avec un certain macbook! Je l'ai regrett&#233; apr&#232;s...



+1 

JAMAIS de Rev A 

A moins que..... Je vais quand m&#234;me garder ma carte bleue pas loin au cas o&#249;....


----------



## legascon (7 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Fusion avec MS... One More Thing de trop...



autre "one more thing" de trop découlant du tiens : la livraison de tous les mac avec MSN préinstallé. et aussi Norton antivirus.

comme sur les PC de carrefour.


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

silos a dit:


> +1
> 
> JAMAIS de Rev A
> 
> A moins que..... Je vais quand même garder ma carte bleue pas loin au cas où....




Absolument. Cela minimisera le risque de venir par la suite vous plaindre sur MacGe, comme quoi votre iMac est parti vers le SAV pour la quinzième fois... :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2007)

Il faut quand m&#234;me qu'il y en ait quelques uns qui en ach&#232;tent, des Rev A... Sinon, pas de Rev B.


----------



## cerise8921 (7 Août 2007)

silos a dit:


> +1
> 
> JAMAIS de Rev A
> 
> A moins que..... Je vais quand même garder ma carte bleue pas loin au cas où....




Faut peut être pas généraliser, j'ai acheté mon MacBook Rev A, depuis plus d'un an, et j'ai eu aucun soucis!

Allez encore 5 heures ...


----------



## duracel (7 Août 2007)

cerise8921 a dit:


> Faut peut &#234;tre pas g&#233;n&#233;raliser, j'ai achet&#233; mon MacBook Rev A, depuis plus d'un an, et j'ai eu aucun soucis!
> 
> Allez encore 5 heures ...


 
Avant que ton macbook ne connaisse sa premi&#232;re panne?


----------



## cerise8921 (7 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Avant que ton macbook ne connaisse sa première panne?



Parles pas de malheur....


----------



## legascon (7 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Il faut quand même qu'il y en ait quelques uns qui en achètent, des Rev A... Sinon, pas de Rev B.



surtout que ça supposerait une baisse de fréquentation de macgé et la fin des sujets qui comportent les mots iRasoir, whine, fissure, batterie qui gonfle, écran qui vibre, touche qui se barre, ventilos fous, surchauffe, rémanence, wifi asthmatique, transfo qui fait du bruit, coque qui se décolore, ...

bref on se ferait chier quoi.


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

legascon a dit:


> surtout que ça supposerait une baisse de fréquentation de macgé et la fin des sujets qui comportent les mots iRasoir, whine, fissure, batterie qui gonfle, écran qui vibre, touche qui se barre, ventilos fous, surchauffe, rémanence, wifi asthmatique, transfo qui fait du bruit, coque qui se décolore, ...
> 
> bref on se ferait chier quoi.



Bonne définition des Rev A (et encore, tu n'as pas tout énoncé)...


----------



## Steph-24 (7 Août 2007)

Vous abusez un peu les mecs là.


----------



## legascon (7 Août 2007)

si peu.


----------



## vleroy (7 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bonne définition des Rev A (et encore, tu n'as pas tout énoncé)...



manquerait plus que les box fonctionnent nickel, et reste plus que le bar


----------



## legascon (7 Août 2007)

les tares de certains rev A, et surtout les posts sur le sujet, ca me fait penser à la chanson "Je n'suis pas bien portant" :

J'ai la rate
Qui s'dilate
J'ai le foie
Qu'est pas droit
J'ai le ventre
Qui se rentre
J'ai l'pylore
Qui s'colore
(...) 
Ah ! bon Dieu ! qu'c'est embêtant
D'être toujours patraque,
Ah ! bon Dieu ! qu'c'est embêtant
Je n'suis pas bien portant.


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2007)

mon imac G4 tournesol rev.A n'a jamais eu le moindre pb en 5 ans.  Comme quoi...je vous parle d'un temps...


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Start at $1,199



AAAAAAH trop bon un iMac 20" à 1199  



duracel a dit:


> Le truc qui sera annoncé et dont personne ne parle:
> -le nouveau clavier.
> 
> Et bien, ce sera un clavier multitouch, sans touche, configurable à souhait.
> Pour un prix inconnu



Ouais sympa quoi  , j'en avais parlé y'a quelques pages mais on m'a aussi dit que ça couterait trop cher  , savent pas ce qu'ilvelent ces MacGéens xD



xao85 a dit:


> J'ai fait ça avec un certain macbook! Je l'ai regretté après...



Tu sors '-_-



divoli a dit:


> Absolument. Cela minimisera le risque de venir par la suite vous plaindre sur MacGe, comme quoi votre iMac est parti vers le SAV pour la quinzième fois... :rateau:



C'est pas bientôt fini avec vos REV A = problèmes ? '-_-

Comme si Apple balançait des béta '-_-, certes y'aura des problemes par rapport au REV B , mais les REV C sont mieux que les REV B et puis les REV A sont mieux que les REV C des anciens , bref on s'en sort plus, alors vous sortez tous xD et vous nous laissez jubiler xD.

H-3,50  (3h30 quoi )


----------



## josselinco (7 Août 2007)

Le voici le voilà :


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

josselinco a dit:


> Le voici le voilà :



Beurk!


----------



## duracel (7 Août 2007)

josselinco a dit:


> Le voici le voilà :


 
Beurk. 
On dirait un minitel de l'an 2000.


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

Ce soir, si c'est juste un passage au Santa Rosa avec une baisse de prix, y'a pleins qui vont se plaindre que Apple avance &#224; vitesse d'escargot.

Si en revanche c'est une toute nouvelle machine, y'a qui seront l&#224; &#224; dire "Attention, c'est une R&#233;v A", etc.

Jamais contents ! 

Moi, un iMac 20" &#224; 1100 &#8364; (= prix avec la r&#233;duc &#233;ducation), je vais me t&#226;ter tr&#232;s tr&#232;s fort ! &#199;a va &#234;tre comme dans la pub du mec qui a mis une tapette &#224; souris sur sa carte bleue - r&#233;sister, r&#233;sister !


----------



## manustyle (7 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Beurk.
> On dirait un minitel de l'an 2000.



Chouette on va pouvoir refaire du 3615 XXX :love:


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Moi, un iMac 20" à 1100  (= prix avec la réduc éducation), je vais me tâter très très fort ! Ça va être comme dans la pub du mec qui a mis une tapette à souris sur sa carte bleue - résister, résister !



C'est la tienne, au moins, de carte bleue ? Ou c'est celle de l'Education Nationale ?


----------



## marabouma (7 Août 2007)

Nous sommes si près du dénouement!


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

​


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

C'est maintenant entendu : Mac mini enfin en Core 2 Duo, &#224; petit prix, iMac &#224; petit prix avec Santa Rosa &#224; 2,4 GHz. Voir les actualit&#233;s MacG&#233;. J'ai toujours vu les rumeurs du milieu de l'apr&#232;s midi d'une Keynote ou d'un Special Event, se confirmer peu ou prou dans la soir&#233;e.


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

Payables uniquement en couronnes suédoises, donc. :rateau:


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

Dommage que l'on ne parle plus d'un petit pouce sur le design de l'iMac, j'aimais beaucoup les derniers fakes qui le voyait en r&#233;incarnation d'un Apple Cinema Display :rose:


----------



## marabouma (7 Août 2007)

Et si nouveau Imac il y a il sera dispo quand chez nous ?


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

Je vois pas Steve faire une keynot seulement pour un changement hardware....Je pense que le design va changer!


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

En g&#233;n&#233;ral, la disponibilit&#233; est immm&#233;diate.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> En général, la disponibilité est immmédiate.



Oui. Et livrable en octobre.


----------



## iota (7 Août 2007)

marabouma a dit:


> Et si nouveau Imac il y a il sera dispo quand chez nous ?


En vente ce soir, si c'est comme d'habitude...
Livr&#233; sous une &#224; trois semaines.



xao85 a dit:


> Je vois pas Steve faire une keynot seulement pour un changement hardware....Je pense que le design va cahnger!


Je pense &#233;galement que si ils organisent une keynote, c'est pas seulement pour mettre &#224; jour la version actuelle.

@+
iota


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oui. Et livrable en octobre.



Pour les plus chanceux.


----------



## marabouma (7 Août 2007)

Des cartes bleu vont chauffer ce soir?


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

Quand les cartes bleues ne chauffent pas, c'est mauvais signe, mais c'est aussi plus &#233;conomique ! 

_Edit_ : le fil de r&#233;actions est ouvert :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4355827

Et l'accueil de Macg&#233; est _d&#233;j&#224;_ en carafe (en tout cas, impossible de le charger chez moi) 

_Edit n&#176;2_ : non c'est bon &#231;a marche, sans doute un reste de la lenteur de la 10.4.10


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

Moi elle risque pas de chauffer, ya plus de sous!  :rateau: Et mon macbook pro est en r&#233;paration donc invendable! :rateau:


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2007)

H-1,50 (1h30)


Je crois qu'on peut dire adieu &#224; ce merveilleux fil qui m'a donn&#233; des bons frissons durant ces quelques semaines, je vous remercie tous ,je vous aime  :love:

Je remercie &#233;galement mon super compteur quotidien et horaire ^^

Un remerciement aussi pour notre modo pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; Bompi  :love:


Je reviendrais &#224; 22h30 avec 20 pages de topics &#224; lire T__T.


A ce soir ^^


----------



## silos (7 Août 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi elle risque pas de chauffer, ya plus de sous!  :rateau: Et mon macbook pro est en réparation donc invendable! :rateau:



un REV A peut être ???


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

silos a dit:


> un REV A peut être ???



Oui c'est un rev A!


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oui. Et livrable en octobre.




ça sent le vécu


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

Salon "macgeneration" sur ichat pour ceux à qui ça dit pour le special event!


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oui. Et livrable en octobre.



Donc, début novembre.


----------



## Bjeko (7 Août 2007)

y a bien du monde par ici, qu' est-ce qui se passe ? Y a une fête ???


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2007)

Oui on espère sortir le champagne dans une demi heure!


----------



## Bjeko (7 Août 2007)

j' esp&#232;re aussi mais l' annonce de baisse des prix, m&#234;me si elle me fait plaisir, me laisse perplexe quand &#224; une annonce de redesign : &#231;a me semble faire un peu beaucoup...


----------



## silos (7 Août 2007)

Si &#231;a se passe comme la derni&#232;re Keynote, il va y avoir des d&#233;&#231;us...


----------



## marabouma (7 Août 2007)

Attendons de voir soyons confiant !


----------



## silos (7 Août 2007)

Le Store US est ferm&#233;.............


----------



## bompi (7 Août 2007)

Le fil est ferm&#233; ... 
Bon, le SE est pour dans un petit quart d'heure. Donc nul besoin de rumoriser comme vous semblez l'avoir fait toute la journ&#233;e (pas eu le temps de lire).
&#192; partir de maintenant, je vous invite &#224; aller r&#233;agir au bon endroit.
Bon SE.


----------

